# Tea Party plot in Wisconsin?



## taichiliberal

If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:


*State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *


_One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.

The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.

The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:

Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. &#8230;Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, &#8220;A Guide to Voter Caging,&#8221; 6/29/07]
One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the state&#8217;s Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsin&#8217;s Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movement&#8217;s Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Now&#8217;s voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._

Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says


----------



## SuMar

That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.


----------



## shintao

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.



And you would be wrong. Your name & address determine your ability to vote. If either is wrong, you don't get a vote. The best way to overcome this is having a PO Box as your address, so regardless of where you are in the state, you can vote. I have seen voter booths require ID, and/or an utility bill showing your address.


----------



## Missourian

Sounds like an solid attempt to root out voter fraud to me.


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.



I suggest you actually READ the full article, and then research what "voter caging" is.


----------



## taichiliberal

Missourian said:


> Sounds like an solid attempt to root out voter fraud to me.



Really?  Because if you understand what voter caging is, you'd know that it's intent has nothing to do with voter validation.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Underhanded, dirty, yet clever.


----------



## Avatar4321

So people who aren't legally registered don't get to vote.

Not a surprise Democrats oppose it. I mean seriously, why are you guys always opposed to measure to prevent voting fraud? There is no legitimate reason to oppose such fraud.


----------



## CaféAuLait

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.



A couple of New Black Panthers with a nightstick just might though.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Actually before Obama took over it is the law of the land that ALL States purge their voter roles every year. I doubt his appointees much care about that though since the vast majority of illegal voters vote democrat. Along with the dead, the mentally handicapped and all those cartoon characters.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. &#8230;Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, &#8220;A Guide to Voter Caging,&#8221; 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the state&#8217;s Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsin&#8217;s Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movement&#8217;s Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Now&#8217;s voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says


UTTER BULLSHIT

https://s3.amazonaws.com/swv2010/Tea+Party+Audio+-+Voter+Suppression+Plot+(Complete).mp3

listen to the ACTUAL recording they had
nothing illegal about what they are going to do


----------



## Quantum Windbag

It looks to me like the liberal group that is making these accusations are the ones plotting voter suppression.


----------



## SuMar

CaféAuLait;2766152 said:
			
		

> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of New Black Panthers with a nightstick just might though.
Click to expand...


That comes as no surprise.


----------



## Trajan

ahhh Wisconsin......I heard the guys who punctured the tires of  gop get out the vote vehicles have changed sides and are behind it.....guess they got exhausted defending obama too.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> So people who aren't legally registered don't get to vote.
> 
> Not a surprise Democrats oppose it. I mean seriously, why are you guys always opposed to measure to prevent voting fraud? There is no legitimate reason to oppose such fraud.



Pay attention:  if your driver's license info varies with how you signed your Soc Sec card (say you didn't use your middle name on one) or how you filled out your voter registration form years ago...the neocons would PREVENT you from voting until they 'verified' your identity.  That's all it takes....and the GOP have used this ploy before in predominantly Democratic districts.  Don't take my word for it, DO THE RESEARCH YOURSELF.

If the Wisconsin story pans out....it'll be real interesting what takes place next....and what type of coverage will it get in the MSM.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people who aren't legally registered don't get to vote.
> 
> Not a surprise Democrats oppose it. I mean seriously, why are you guys always opposed to measure to prevent voting fraud? There is no legitimate reason to oppose such fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention:  if your driver's license info varies with how you signed your Soc Sec card (say you didn't use your middle name on one) or how you filled out your voter registration form years ago...the neocons would PREVENT you from voting until they 'verified' your identity.  That's all it takes....and the GOP have used this ploy before in predominantly Democratic districts.  Don't take my word for it, DO THE RESEARCH YOURSELF.
> 
> If the Wisconsin story pans out....it'll be real interesting what takes place next....and what type of coverage will it get in the MSM.
Click to expand...

again, dipshit shows he doesn't understand what a neocon is


----------



## taichiliberal

CaféAuLait;2766152 said:
			
		

> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of New Black Panthers with a nightstick just might though.
Click to expand...


Newsflash for you.....DESPITE all the bullhorning by Fox News and all the neocon rags like the WND, an investigation showed that a jackass with a baseball bat standing in a predominantly black voter district announcing that he was going to prevent what happened in Florida and Ohio in 2000 DID NOT intimidate ANY voters...and the guy was NOT part of any Democratic Party,and his "organization" is essentially a joke.

The Wisconsin story is a whole other smoke....if you had bothered to read it.


----------



## taichiliberal

RetiredGySgt said:


> Actually before Obama took over it is the law of the land that ALL States purge their voter roles every year. I doubt his appointees much care about that though since the vast majority of illegal voters vote democrat. Along with the dead, the mentally handicapped and all those cartoon characters.



Do you have ANY valid documentation to back up the myriad of allegations and accusations you make here?  Because if you don't, then you're just blowing neocon smoke, and trying to ignore the Wisconsin story.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> It looks to me like the liberal group that is making these accusations are the ones plotting voter suppression.



And how on earth did you come to this conclusion? Seriously, I would like to see the "logic" of your thoughts on this matter.


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> ahhh Wisconsin......I heard the guys who punctured the tires of  gop get out the vote vehicles have changed sides and are behind it.....guess they got exhausted defending obama too.



I'm consistently amazed at how die hard supporters of the neocon driven GOP will pretend that childish retorts are a substitute for rational discussion whenever their side is caught or has evidence of wrong doing.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like the liberal group that is making these accusations are the ones plotting voter suppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how on earth did you come to this conclusion? Seriously, I would like to see the "logic" of your thoughts on this matter.
Click to expand...

maybe because he, like me, listened to the actual recording and found the charges ludicrous


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> CaféAuLait;2766152 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of New Black Panthers with a nightstick just might though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comes as no surprise.
Click to expand...


Neither is your willful ignorance on the subject at hand.


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> CaféAuLait;2766152 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of New Black Panthers with a nightstick just might though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash for you.....DESPITE all the bullhorning by Fox News and all the neocon rags like the WND, an investigation showed that a jackass with a baseball bat standing in a predominantly black voter district announcing that he was going to prevent what happened in Florida and Ohio in 2000 DID NOT intimidate ANY voters
Click to expand...


what happened in 2000 in fla and ohio? 

I guess mr. Bull was lying then? I see. 




> ...and the guy was NOT part of any Democratic Party,and his "organization" is essentially a joke.


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;2766152 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of New Black Panthers with a nightstick just might though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash for you.....DESPITE all the bullhorning by Fox News and all the neocon rags like the WND, an investigation showed that a jackass with a baseball bat standing in a predominantly black voter district announcing that he was going to prevent what happened in Florida and Ohio in 2000 DID NOT intimidate ANY voters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what happened in 2000 in fla and ohio?
> 
> I guess mr. Bull was lying then? I see.
> 
> 
> You'd guess wrong as usual, my Tragic friend.   In the 2000 election it was DOCUMENTED FACT that over 57,000 folks in heavily Democratic districts were disenfranchised from voting by the actions of the Republican Secty of State Harris.  It was a DOCUMENTED FACT that GOP re-election staff members were flown down to Florida to disrupt the recount by pretending to be outraged locals.
> 
> In Ohio in 2004, you had numerous voters REGISTER LEGAL COMPLAINTS by Democrats and Independents that the electronic voter machines (produced and installed by self advocating GOP supporter) recorded the OPPOSITE candidate vote.  You also had DOCUMENTED EVIDENCE that Republican Secretary of State Blackwell enacted an long antiquated and disused State requirement of a specific paper bond to be used for district registrations specifically in heavily Democratic districts....a delay tactic that cost votes.
> 
> Your recent Florida story has NOTHING of the sort for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the guy was NOT part of any Democratic Party,and his "organization" is essentially a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Translation: Old Trajan's got nothing, folks.


----------



## Avatar4321

Still defending voter fraud. How sad.

You'd think some people would care about integrity.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> Still defending voter fraud. How sad.
> 
> You'd think some people would care about integrity.



You'd think you'd learn to comprehend what you read, Avatar.....either that or stop try trying to hide the fact that you, Avatar, can't refute or disprove what's posted with this absurd Rove tactic of accusing others of what YOUR side is doing.  Once again, the chronology of the posts makes Avatar out to be a liar.


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash for you.....DESPITE all the bullhorning by Fox News and all the neocon rags like the WND, an investigation showed that a jackass with a baseball bat standing in a predominantly black voter district announcing that he was going to prevent what happened in Florida and Ohio in 2000 DID NOT intimidate ANY voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened in 2000 in fla and ohio?
> 
> I guess mr. Bull was lying then? I see.
> 
> 
> You'd guess wrong as usual, my Tragic friend.   In the 2000 election it was DOCUMENTED FACT that over 57,000 folks in heavily Democratic districts were disenfranchised from voting by the actions of the Republican Secty of State Harris.  It was a DOCUMENTED FACT that GOP re-election staff members were flown down to Florida to disrupt the recount by pretending to be outraged locals.
> 
> In Ohio in 2004, you had numerous voters REGISTER LEGAL COMPLAINTS by Democrats and Independents that the electronic voter machines (produced and installed by self advocating GOP supporter) recorded the OPPOSITE candidate vote.  You also had DOCUMENTED EVIDENCE that Republican Secretary of State Blackwell enacted an long antiquated and disused State requirement of a specific paper bond to be used for district registrations specifically in heavily Democratic districts....a delay tactic that cost votes.
> 
> Your recent Florida story has NOTHING of the sort for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the guy was NOT part of any Democratic Party,and his "organization" is essentially a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: Old Trajan's got nothing, folks.
Click to expand...


can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?




> Your recent Florida story has NOTHING of the sort for comparison.



what recent Fla. story? 

and Mr. Bull?


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still defending voter fraud. How sad.
> 
> You'd think some people would care about integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think you'd learn to comprehend what you read, Avatar.....either that or stop try trying to hide the fact that you, Avatar, can't refute or disprove what's posted with this absurd Rove tactic* of accusing others of what YOUR side is doing.*  Once again, the chronology of the posts makes Avatar out to be a liar.
Click to expand...


correct ,me if I wrong,  but YOU started this topic(?).


----------



## DiveCon

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still defending voter fraud. How sad.
> 
> You'd think some people would care about integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think you'd learn to comprehend what you read, Avatar.....either that or stop try trying to hide the fact that you, Avatar, can't refute or disprove what's posted with this absurd Rove tactic* of accusing others of what YOUR side is doing.*  Once again, the chronology of the posts makes Avatar out to be a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> correct ,me if I wrong,  but YOU started this topic(?).
Click to expand...

hes not the brightest bulb in the pack


----------



## Trajan

no no, he may have a point as to the ohio and fla. issues. I'd like to see the results of the charges he says were made. Frankly I lose track, there were so many flying around after each and every election we've had most especially over the last 5-6 cycles, maybe I missed this.

BUT, its been my experience that allegations/charges etc. being made don't equal guilt. 

I also think its a bit cheeky telling someone off , like-  "hey don't you  question _my_ hypocrisy, you  hypocrite"...


----------



## DiveCon

Trajan said:


> no no, he may have a point as to the ohio and fla. issues. I'd like to see the results of the charges he says were made. Frankly I lose track, there were so many flying around after each and every election we've had most especially over the last 5-6 cycles, maybe I missed this.
> 
> BUT, its been my experience that allegations/charges etc. being made don't equal guilt.
> 
> I also think its a bit cheeky telling someone off , like-  "hey don't you  question _my_ hypocrisy, you  hypocrite"...


he has NOTHING
all the things he is talking about have been debunked as BULLSHIT long ago
onhly morons like him and KWO still believe that crap


----------



## code1211

taichiliberal said:


> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> [/url]_


_

<snip>


Please note that there is nobody quoted, nobody cited and nothing is definite.

After the nobody and nothing ends, then something else unrelated to what wasn't there in the first place that went before is stated as if it is something when it is related to nothing.

Wow!  Is this the best you got?_


----------



## California Girl

First word of the OP...... "IF". Small word, big meaning.


----------



## American Horse

Missourian said:


> Sounds like an solid attempt to root out voter fraud to me.


And voters who've been removed from voter rolls because they've failed to respond to querys from voting boards are still  allowed to vote provisionally if, indeed,  they do show up at the poll to vote on election day.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.


*Whew!!!!!*

*How old ARE you**??!!!!!*

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Missourian said:


> Sounds like an solid attempt to root out voter fraud to me.


Yeah.....*THAT'S** what it is*..... ​


----------



## taichiliberal

American Horse said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an solid attempt to root out voter fraud to me.
> 
> 
> 
> And voters who've been removed from voter rolls because they've failed to respond to querys from voting boards are still  allowed to vote provisionally if, indeed,  they do show up at the poll to vote on election day.
Click to expand...


Unless they are challenged at the voting stations on the same basis...which has been done.


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *



Wow really a Liberal group says so eh..

LOL

please


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still defending voter fraud. How sad.
> 
> You'd think some people would care about integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think you'd learn to comprehend what you read, Avatar.....either that or stop try trying to hide the fact that you, Avatar, can't refute or disprove what's posted with this absurd Rove tactic* of accusing others of what YOUR side is doing.*  Once again, the chronology of the posts makes Avatar out to be a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> correct ,me if I wrong,  but YOU started this topic(?).
Click to expand...


You are wrong.....this topic is about the GOP doing voter caging....Avatar is talking BS by accusing me of something that I did not do.  Also, since there has NOT been a case of voter caging by the DEMS in the last 25 years, Avatar is just blowing smoke.


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really a Liberal group says so eh..
> 
> LOL
> 
> please
Click to expand...


Please what, chuckles?   We've been bombarded by lies and distortions from neo-conservative groups for over 2 decades now....and folk like you don't seem to have a problem with that.   But you act like the proverbial 3 monkeys as soon as you read the word "liberal"....which doesn't make you clever, it just shows you're willfully ignorant.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really a Liberal group says so eh..
> 
> LOL
> 
> please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please what, chuckles?   We've been bombarded by lies and distortions from neo-conservative groups for over 2 decades now....and folk like you don't seem to have a problem with that.   But you act like the proverbial 3 monkeys as soon as you read the word "liberal"....which doesn't make you clever, it just shows you're willfully ignorant.
Click to expand...

more like you bombard everyone with lies and distortions


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happened in 2000 in fla and ohio?
> 
> I guess mr. Bull was lying then? I see.
> 
> 
> You'd guess wrong as usual, my Tragic friend.   In the 2000 election it was DOCUMENTED FACT that over 57,000 folks in heavily Democratic districts were disenfranchised from voting by the actions of the Republican Secty of State Harris.  It was a DOCUMENTED FACT that GOP re-election staff members were flown down to Florida to disrupt the recount by pretending to be outraged locals.
> 
> In Ohio in 2004, you had numerous voters REGISTER LEGAL COMPLAINTS by Democrats and Independents that the electronic voter machines (produced and installed by self advocating GOP supporter) recorded the OPPOSITE candidate vote.  You also had DOCUMENTED EVIDENCE that Republican Secretary of State Blackwell enacted an long antiquated and disused State requirement of a specific paper bond to be used for district registrations specifically in heavily Democratic districts....a delay tactic that cost votes.
> 
> Your recent Florida story has NOTHING of the sort for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Old Trajan's got nothing, folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?
> 
> 
> This is the man who broke the story that the MSM wasn't covering.  Follow the links contained within.....It's a good primer to a fascinating story that is well documented by more than just investigative reporter Palast.
> 
> How George W. Bush Stole The Presidential Election of 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your recent Florida story has NOTHING of the sort for comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what recent Fla. story?
> 
> and Mr. Bull?
Click to expand...


Click the little arrows and backtrack the exchange.  If you still don't get it, I'll explain it to you.


----------



## Trajan

> can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?



thats a link to a greg palast polemic, can I see something from the msm. wash post, wsj even the ny times etc...'articles'. 


where in did you refer to mr.Bull? 

what recent fla. story?


----------



## SuMar

shintao said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong. Your name & address determine your ability to vote. If either is wrong, you don't get a vote. The best way to overcome this is having a PO Box as your address, so regardless of where you are in the state, you can vote. I have seen voter booths require ID, and/or an utility bill showing your address.
Click to expand...



And ACORN was able to register "dead people".


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a link to a greg palast polemic, can I see something from the msm. wash post, wsj even the ny times etc...'articles'.
> 
> 
> where in did you refer to mr.Bull?
> 
> what recent fla. story?
Click to expand...


Ahhh, once again the neocon blinders are put on.....you can't deal with the FACTS and the links contained in the article, so you just dismiss out of hand the source.

Newflash for you....Palast's was the person who broke the story that was later picked up by the very news sources you mention.

The only person who's bullshitting here is you, my tragic friend.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> thats a link to a greg palast polemic, can I see something from the msm. wash post, wsj even the ny times etc...'articles'.
> 
> 
> where in did you refer to mr.Bull?
> 
> what recent fla. story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, once again the *neocon *blinders are put on.....you can't deal with the FACTS and the links contained in the article, so you just dismiss out of hand the source.
> 
> Newflash for you....Palast's was the person who broke the story that was later picked up by the very news sources you mention.
> 
> The only person who's bullshitting here is you, my tragic friend.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

told ya Trajan


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a link to a greg palast polemic, can I see something from the msm. wash post, wsj even the ny times etc...'articles'.
> 
> 
> where in did you refer to mr.Bull?
> 
> what recent fla. story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, once again the neocon blinders are put on.....you can't deal with the FACTS and the links contained in the article, so you just dismiss out of hand the source.
> 
> Newflash for you....Palast's was the person who broke the story that was later picked up by the very news sources you mention.
> 
> The only person who's bullshitting here is you, my tragic friend.
Click to expand...


are you on medication? seriously?


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really a Liberal group says so eh..
> 
> LOL
> 
> please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please what, chuckles?   We've been bombarded by lies and distortions from neo-conservative groups for over 2 decades now....and folk like you don't seem to have a problem with that.
Click to expand...


Stop projecting your own feelings on me.

We have been bombarded by crap like this by BOTH sides since the inception of the union.

My comment was simply to make light of the fact that they actually put the words "by a liberal group" in the title.

Kinda takes away from the bang when you admit the source is biased.


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong. Your name & address determine your ability to vote. If either is wrong, you don't get a vote. The best way to overcome this is having a PO Box as your address, so regardless of where you are in the state, you can vote. I have seen voter booths require ID, and/or an utility bill showing your address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ACORN was able to register "dead people".
Click to expand...


Wrong again.......ACORN REPORTED to the authorities that some poll workers were trying to pad their reports in order to make more money.  NO DEAD PEOPLE WERE ACTUALLY REGISTERED THROUGH ACORN.....if you can find the legal case that concluded that, please post it, otherwise you're just repeating FOX NOISE.


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong. Your name & address determine your ability to vote. If either is wrong, you don't get a vote. The best way to overcome this is having a PO Box as your address, so regardless of where you are in the state, you can vote. I have seen voter booths require ID, and/or an utility bill showing your address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ACORN was able to register "dead people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.......ACORN REPORTED to the authorities that some poll workers were trying to pad their reports in order to make more money.  NO DEAD PEOPLE WERE ACTUALLY REGISTERED THROUGH ACORN.....if you can find the legal case that concluded that, please post it, otherwise you're just repeating FOX NOISE.
Click to expand...


So you watch fox ever? Even they never said any actual dead people were registered. They reported the story for what it actually was. An attempt to register them.


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ACORN was able to register "dead people".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.......ACORN REPORTED to the authorities that some poll workers were trying to pad their reports in order to make more money.  NO DEAD PEOPLE WERE ACTUALLY REGISTERED THROUGH ACORN.....if you can find the legal case that concluded that, please post it, otherwise you're just repeating FOX NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you watch fox ever? Even they never said any actual dead people were registered. They reported the story for what it actually was. An attempt to register them.
Click to expand...


Yes, I watch Fox News....and they bullhorned the allegations, emphasizing it with commentary by all the pundits on and affiliated with Fox, plus couching the story with every other negative ACORN story.

And you've just made my case, because they FALSELY reported that there was an attempt to register dead people....A LIE, as ACORN pointed out at the time that the temp employees who tried to log their canvas with the fake names were reported to the authorities....the fake names NEVER made it to the registration process by ACORN.


----------



## Chris

taichiliberal said:


> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says



Republicans planning voter suppression? What a surprise!

The fewer people that vote, the better it is for the Republicans.

Google "voter suppression Florida 2000 election."


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.......ACORN REPORTED to the authorities that some poll workers were trying to pad their reports in order to make more money.  NO DEAD PEOPLE WERE ACTUALLY REGISTERED THROUGH ACORN.....if you can find the legal case that concluded that, please post it, otherwise you're just repeating FOX NOISE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you watch fox ever? Even they never said any actual dead people were registered. They reported the story for what it actually was. An attempt to register them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I watch Fox News....and they bullhorned the allegations, emphasizing it with commentary by all the pundits on and affiliated with Fox, plus couching the story with every other negative ACORN story.
> 
> And you've just made my case, because they FALSELY reported that there was an attempt to register dead people....A LIE, as ACORN pointed out at the time that the temp employees who tried to log their canvas with the fake names were reported to the authorities....the fake names NEVER made it to the registration process by ACORN.
Click to expand...


No, Clearly there was an attempt by some of their workers, and that is what they reported.

Now you can say what you want about FOX over covering it. Do you ever talk about how every Liberal network buried the story?


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really a Liberal group says so eh..
> 
> LOL
> 
> please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please what, chuckles?   We've been bombarded by lies and distortions from neo-conservative groups for over 2 decades now....and folk like you don't seem to have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop projecting your own feelings on me.
> 
> Please stop BS'ing.....I called you out based on what you wrote.  Since my post don't do anything near what you say, your retort is just lame.
> 
> We have been bombarded by crap like this by BOTH sides since the inception of the union.
> 
> Ahhh, but in the last 25 years the big boy on the block has been Fox News, along with WND, NewsMax, Limbaugh, Beck Hannity Levin Crowley O'Reilly, Maulkin, the NY POST, 77WABCTalk Radio, etc., etc.,  so the "other side" have become amateurs at best.
> 
> My comment was simply to make light of the fact that they actually put the words "by a liberal group" in the title.
> 
> Kinda takes away from the bang when you admit the source is biased.
Click to expand...


Your comment was an attempt to dismiss the article as just liberal bias....which is an ignorant thing to do on your part because the article is from a legitmate local news source, not a liberal blog or website.  Oh, and for the record I didn't say the source was biased...all I did earlier was point out that IF the story pans out, I wonder if the MSM will give it it's proper coverage.


----------



## DiveCon

Chris said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans planning voter suppression? What a surprise!
> 
> The fewer people that vote, the better it is for the Republicans.
> 
> Google "voter suppression Florida 2000 election."
Click to expand...

none of it was EVER PROVEN


----------



## Charles_Main

> Ahhh, but in the last 25 years the big boy on the block has been Fox News, along with WND, NewsMax, Limbaugh, Beck Hannity Levin Crowley O'Reilly, Maulkin, the NY POST, 77WABCTalk Radio, etc., etc.,  so the "other side" have become amateurs at best.




What? Fox has not even been around that long. CNN was the Big boy on the block for Decades. Fox is one network, the only one that slants right. 




> .I called you out based on what you wrote.  Since my post don't do anything near what you so, your retort is just lame.


Why do you assume you know what I think? You did not just call me out, you added that I never call Right wing sites when they do the same thing. Which is assuming you know what I do and think. The truth is I call it when I see it on both sides.

My comment was not meant to totally dismiss the story. It simply was pointing out that you should take with a gain of salt, what an admitted liberal group, says about an admitted conservative group. 

You know kinda like how you guys all dismiss anything FOX or the WSJ says about liberals?


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you watch fox ever? Even they never said any actual dead people were registered. They reported the story for what it actually was. An attempt to register them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I watch Fox News....and they bullhorned the allegations, emphasizing it with commentary by all the pundits on and affiliated with Fox, plus couching the story with every other negative ACORN story.
> 
> And you've just made my case, because they FALSELY reported that there was an attempt to register dead people....A LIE, as ACORN pointed out at the time that the temp employees who tried to log their canvas with the fake names were reported to the authorities....the fake names NEVER made it to the registration process by ACORN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Clearly there was an attempt by some of their workers, and that is what they reported.
> 
> Not quite....FOX Noise was reporting that it was the official ACORN organization that was caught trying to register dead people with the state voter records....that was NOT the case, and ACORN had successfully exposed how Fox skews it's reporting to paint some in a negative light.
> 
> Now you can say what you want about FOX over covering it. Do you ever talk about how every Liberal network buried the story?
Click to expand...


Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> Ahhh, but in the last 25 years the big boy on the block has been Fox News, along with WND, NewsMax, Limbaugh, Beck Hannity Levin Crowley O'Reilly, Maulkin, the NY POST, 77WABCTalk Radio, etc., etc.,  so the "other side" have become amateurs at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Fox has not even been around that long. CNN was the Big boy on the block for Decades. Fox is one network, the only one that slants right.
> 
> CNN is "liberal"?  By whose and what determination?  And FYI, Fox News was launched in 1996, while ABC radio started it's conservative talk radio trend in 1990, while the NY Post was bought by Murdoch in 1976, Clear Channel has been around since 1972, which carries the neocon punditry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I called you out based on what you wrote.  Since my post don't do anything near what you so, your retort is just lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume you know what I think? You did not just call me out, you added that I never call Right wing sites when they do the same thing. Which is assuming you know what I do and think. The truth is I call it when I see it on both sides.
> 
> I didn't speculate on what you think, but what you write, as you did here.  If you think differently, then you should learn how to put that down in type so others will clearly understand your intent.
> My comment was not meant to totally dismiss the story. It simply was pointing out that you should take with a gain of salt, what an admitted liberal group, says about an admitted conservative group.
> 
> You know kinda like how you guys all dismiss anything FOX or the WSJ says about liberals?
Click to expand...


Obviously, you miss the question mark in my subject title, as well as the post were I STATE that IF the allegations pan out to be true, it will be interesting if the MSM will cover it properly.


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I watch Fox News....and they bullhorned the allegations, emphasizing it with commentary by all the pundits on and affiliated with Fox, plus couching the story with every other negative ACORN story.
> 
> And you've just made my case, because they FALSELY reported that there was an attempt to register dead people....A LIE, as ACORN pointed out at the time that the temp employees who tried to log their canvas with the fake names were reported to the authorities....the fake names NEVER made it to the registration process by ACORN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Clearly there was an attempt by some of their workers, and that is what they reported.
> 
> Not quite....FOX Noise was reporting that it was the official ACORN organization that was caught trying to register dead people with the state voter records....that was NOT the case, and ACORN had successfully exposed how Fox skews it's reporting to paint some in a negative light.
> 
> Now you can say what you want about FOX over covering it. Do you ever talk about how every Liberal network buried the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?
Click to expand...



Wrong again. Nobody knew the full truth when they reported it. They reported that it could have been Acorn doing it, or people working for them acting alone.

You are the one being dishonest bud.


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, but in the last 25 years the big boy on the block has been Fox News, along with WND, NewsMax, Limbaugh, Beck Hannity Levin Crowley O'Reilly, Maulkin, the NY POST, 77WABCTalk Radio, etc., etc.,  so the "other side" have become amateurs at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Fox has not even been around that long. CNN was the Big boy on the block for Decades. Fox is one network, the only one that slants right.
> 
> CNN is "liberal"?  By whose and what determination?  And FYI, Fox News was launched in 1996, while ABC radio started it's conservative talk radio trend in 1990, while the NY Post was bought by Murdoch in 1976, Clear Channel has been around since 1972, which carries the neocon punditry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I called you out based on what you wrote.  Since my post don't do anything near what you so, your retort is just lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume you know what I think? You did not just call me out, you added that I never call Right wing sites when they do the same thing. Which is assuming you know what I do and think. The truth is I call it when I see it on both sides.
> 
> I didn't speculate on what you think, but what you write, as you did here.  If you think differently, then you should learn how to put that down in type so others will clearly understand your intent.
> My comment was not meant to totally dismiss the story. It simply was pointing out that you should take with a gain of salt, what an admitted liberal group, says about an admitted conservative group.
> 
> You know kinda like how you guys all dismiss anything FOX or the WSJ says about liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you miss the question mark in my subject title, as well as the post were I STATE that IF the allegations pan out to be true, it will be interesting if the MSM will cover it properly.
Click to expand...


You are right I did miss that. Good to hear.

All I want is fair coverage on both sides. What we have now is 1 Network (fox) feeding us their biased news, and The several others feeding us their version.

Sucks don't it.

I can't remember on what show I heard this, or who said it. But they were talking about FOX and the other networks, and the guy claimed that the other networks were "sort of forced to move to the left to combat fox"

this brings to light 2 things. First off the other networks were skewed left long before FOX went on the air. One could agrue that the Constant long standing Liberal slant of the rest of the media actually gave rise to FOX and talk Radio. IMO one would be right if they did. 

Second, If they really wanted to get the truth out, they would not have to "move to the left" to combat FOX. All they would need to do is report the god damn truth.


----------



## Charles_Main

> I didn't speculate on what you think, but what you write, as you did here. If you think differently, then you should learn how to put that down in type so others will clearly understand your intent.



Wait so every time I see something like this from one side or another. I have to clarify what I say by saying Both sides do it, and I will call out the other side when they do it too?

Do you do that?

You claim you did not speculate about what I thought. 

What you did was say something to the effect that all of "us guys" ignore it when it is the right doing it.

Was I not suppose to take that as you saying I was one of those guys?


----------



## code1211

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Old Trajan's got nothing, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?
> 
> 
> This is the man who broke the story that the MSM wasn't covering.  Follow the links contained within.....It's a good primer to a fascinating story that is well documented by more than just investigative reporter Palast.
> 
> How George W. Bush Stole The Presidential Election of 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your recent Florida story has NOTHING of the sort for comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what recent Fla. story?
> 
> and Mr. Bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the little arrows and backtrack the exchange.  If you still don't get it, I'll explain it to you.
Click to expand...



It is pretty likely that the voters of florida would have voted in large enough numbers to elect Gore in 2000 but were unable to decipher the butterfly ballot which was approved and distributed for use by Democrats.

It is unsettling to know that about 3000 people who are too stupid to figure out how to cast a vote could have selected a person to serve as the most powerful man in the world.

Even Pat Buchannon, for whom these voters cast their votes, felt it was more than a little unususal that he recieved that many votes from the most Liberal county on the planet.  The irony is that the Democrat Party and/or democrat party members approved the ballot, approved and posted the instructions and in majority numbers manned the voting stations.  The Democrat voters either did not read or did not understand the instructions, did not ask for help and voted for the wrong guy through miscomprehension and stupidity.

Given all of this, though, Buchannon, as a conservative Third Party candidate did siphon votes away from Bush. 

This is not any kind of plot by "Neo Cons", it's Democrats once again shooting themselves in the foot.

Not unusual.

Also not unusual is Democrats doing this series of stupid things and then looking to blame someone else.  This is why the Dems are not the "Party of Know".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.



OMG you idiots denied this ever happen with acorn now you claim it happen with the trea party?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Wussconsin ? That would be iced tea.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says





> One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison



PEOPLE WITH COMMON SENSE KNOW THE TACTICS OF LIES FROM THE LIBERALS. Thanks for playing you failed.


----------



## SuMar

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I watch Fox News....and they bullhorned the allegations, emphasizing it with commentary by all the pundits on and affiliated with Fox, plus couching the story with every other negative ACORN story.
> 
> And you've just made my case, because they FALSELY reported that there was an attempt to register dead people....A LIE, as ACORN pointed out at the time that the temp employees who tried to log their canvas with the fake names were reported to the authorities....the fake names NEVER made it to the registration process by ACORN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Clearly there was an attempt by some of their workers, and that is what they reported.
> 
> Not quite....FOX Noise was reporting that it was the official ACORN organization that was caught trying to register dead people with the state voter records....that was NOT the case, and ACORN had successfully exposed how Fox skews it's reporting to paint some in a negative light.
> 
> Now you can say what you want about FOX over covering it. Do you ever talk about how every Liberal network buried the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?
Click to expand...



County rejects large number of invalid voter registrations


ACORN In The News Again For Workers Registering Dead Voters And Others​


----------



## rdean

CaféAuLait;2766152 said:
			
		

> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of New Black Panthers with a nightstick just might though.
Click to expand...


You're talking about two guys at one location in a predominantly black area.  Of course it's wrong.  But southern whites have done worse in at least half the country.  

After all, many conservatives refer to their party as the Conservative Confederate Party.  I didn't just make up that name.  90% white and mostly Christian.


----------



## Paulie

shintao said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong. Your name & address determine your ability to vote. If either is wrong, you don't get a vote. The best way to overcome this is having a PO Box as your address, so regardless of where you are in the state, you can vote. I have seen voter booths require ID, and/or an utility bill showing your address.
Click to expand...


I've never been ID'd to vote.

I walk in, tell them my name, they find me in the rolls for my ward, and I go vote.

One time there was an error and I wasn't in the rolls because of an address change snafu, and I filled out a provisional.

It would be damn near impossible to walk out of a precinct being completely denied the right to case a vote.


----------



## Trajan

code1211 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you link to articles detailing those issues please, most especially articles containing the conclusions vis a vis those accusations?
> 
> 
> This is the man who broke the story that the MSM wasn't covering.  Follow the links contained within.....It's a good primer to a fascinating story that is well documented by more than just investigative reporter Palast.
> 
> How George W. Bush Stole The Presidential Election of 2000
> 
> 
> 
> what recent Fla. story?
> 
> and Mr. Bull?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the little arrows and backtrack the exchange.  If you still don't get it, I'll explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty likely that the voters of florida would have voted in large enough numbers to elect Gore in 2000 but were unable to decipher the butterfly ballot which was approved and distributed for use by Democrats.
> 
> It is unsettling to know that about 3000 people who are too stupid to figure out how to cast a vote could have selected a person to serve as the most powerful man in the world.
> 
> Even Pat Buchannon, for whom these voters cast their votes, felt it was more than a little unususal that he recieved that many votes from the most Liberal county on the planet.  The irony is that the Democrat Party and/or democrat party members approved the ballot, approved and posted the instructions and in majority numbers manned the voting stations.  The Democrat voters either did not read or did not understand the instructions, did not ask for help and voted for the wrong guy through miscomprehension and stupidity.
> 
> Given all of this, though, Buchannon, as a conservative Third Party candidate did siphon votes away from Bush.
> 
> This is not any kind of plot by "Neo Cons", it's Democrats once again shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> Not unusual.
> 
> Also not unusual is Democrats doing this series of stupid things and then looking to blame someone else.  This is why the Dems are not the "Party of Know".
Click to expand...


thank you, I wanted to see it from the "taichi"liberal who posted the allegations, thats why I asked for articles via msm, not an author and reporter who is hawking a book and is very clearly partisan. Allegations are/were made by the bushel by both parties...BUT when it gets down to cat skinning time, its often found that there was no criminality involved, a lot of it is grasping at straws,  much hyperbole and absent the back story as you kindly provided.


We were told of  roadblocks and such set up in fla to keep blacks from voting,  yet not a single person came forward and provided evidence of such that panned out....that and the Super Dome Katrina rape and  murder room for instance,  go down as media constructs beyond the pale.......yet some will if unchallenged, post this  couched as fact. 


he posted it and then gives me a greg palast link to go to, I liken that to using a blog or opinion site as a footnote for an academic paper  .....in short he cast aspersions and didn't back them up. 


Oh and I would not be so sure as to the fla. vote, the panhandle voters who are a majority rep. counties and military etc. heard that the state was called for gore as all of the major news networks and cnn and fox called the state not realizing that they are in central time zone so the polls were still open,( I could post a conspiracy theory on that too, but I don't have any PROOF, so I don't) , I am sure that cost bush many votes as well.


----------



## code1211

SuMar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Clearly there was an attempt by some of their workers, and that is what they reported.
> 
> Not quite....FOX Noise was reporting that it was the official ACORN organization that was caught trying to register dead people with the state voter records....that was NOT the case, and ACORN had successfully exposed how Fox skews it's reporting to paint some in a negative light.
> 
> Now you can say what you want about FOX over covering it. Do you ever talk about how every Liberal network buried the story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> County rejects large number of invalid voter registrations
> 
> 
> ACORN In The News Again For Workers Registering Dead Voters And Others​
Click to expand...



Just because ACORN workers being paid by ACORN to do things that ACORN has instructed them to do in pursuit of meeting quotas that ACORN has set doesn't mean that ACORN has anything to do with what these workers did.

Does it?


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a link to a greg palast polemic, can I see something from the msm. wash post, wsj even the ny times etc...'articles'.
> 
> 
> where in did you refer to mr.Bull?
> 
> what recent fla. story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, once again the neocon blinders are put on.....you can't deal with the FACTS and the links contained in the article, so you just dismiss out of hand the source.
> 
> Newflash for you....Palast's was the person who broke the story that was later picked up by the very news sources you mention.
> 
> The only person who's bullshitting here is you, my tragic friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you on medication? seriously?
Click to expand...


Translation: once confronted with his own ignorance on a subject he babbles on about, Trajan tragically tries to dodge the issue with a childish personal attack.  How sad for him.


----------



## taichiliberal

Chris said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans planning voter suppression? What a surprise!
> 
> The fewer people that vote, the better it is for the Republicans.
> 
> Google "voter suppression Florida 2000 election."
Click to expand...


Gop'ers and their neocon supporters/off shoots  just turn a blind eye to that information.  Denial about the 2000 election and subsequent Shrub years is a mainstay for them.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans planning voter suppression? What a surprise!
> 
> The fewer people that vote, the better it is for the Republicans.
> 
> Google "voter suppression Florida 2000 election."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gop'ers and their neocon supporters/off shoots  just turn a blind eye to that information.  Denial about the 2000 election and subsequent Shrub years is a mainstay for them.
Click to expand...

find a single case where it was ACTUALLY proven and not just claims made without a shred of actual proof


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Clearly there was an attempt by some of their workers, and that is what they reported.
> 
> Not quite....FOX Noise was reporting that it was the official ACORN organization that was caught trying to register dead people with the state voter records....that was NOT the case, and ACORN had successfully exposed how Fox skews it's reporting to paint some in a negative light.
> 
> Now you can say what you want about FOX over covering it. Do you ever talk about how every Liberal network buried the story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Nobody knew the full truth when they reported it. They reported that it could have been Acorn doing it, or people working for them acting alone.
> 
> You are the one being dishonest bud.
Click to expand...


Either your ignorant of, willfully ignorant of, or just playing lying about what had transpired.  This guy did an excellent job of recording the chronology of the events as they were released to the press.  Fox News (in conjunction with the GOP) was either guilty of REALLY shoddy bad reporting or "selective" reporting in regards to all the facts.....neither bodes well for them.

The BRAD BLOG : SPECIAL COVERAGE: The GOP's ACORN 'Voter Fraud' Hoax

Bottom line: Gop candidates and politicians accused ACORN of false registrations, this was bullhorned by Fox News and it's punditry, and echoed by CNN, ABC, etc.   What they were all guilty of is shoddy and/or biased reporting.  To date, all allegations against ACORN of voter registration fraud were disproven.  Fox News, however, was at the forefront with repeating the accusations DESPITE concurrent proof that the allegations were false. Here's just one example:

Fox News continues its ACORN-mania | Media Matters for America


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Nobody knew the full truth when they reported it. They reported that it could have been Acorn doing it, or people working for them acting alone.
> 
> You are the one being dishonest bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either your ignorant of, willfully ignorant of, or just playing lying about what had transpired.  This guy did an excellent job of recording the chronology of the events as they were released to the press.  Fox News (in conjunction with the GOP) was either guilty of REALLY shoddy bad reporting or "selective" reporting in regards to all the facts.....neither bodes well for them.
> 
> The BRAD BLOG : SPECIAL COVERAGE: The GOP's ACORN 'Voter Fraud' Hoax
> 
> Bottom line: Gop candidates and politicians accused ACORN of false registrations, this was bullhorned by Fox News and it's punditry, and echoed by CNN, ABC, etc.   What they were all guilty of is shoddy and/or biased reporting.  To date, all allegations against ACORN of voter registration fraud were disproven.  Fox News, however, was at the forefront with repeating the accusations DESPITE concurrent proof that the allegations were false. Here's just one example:
> 
> Fox News continues its ACORN-mania | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...


Say what you want. The Coverage I watched was always qualified with words like. Alleged, and Maybe, and if.

But to each his own.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Nobody knew the full truth when they reported it. They reported that it could have been Acorn doing it, or people working for them acting alone.
> 
> You are the one being dishonest bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either your ignorant of, willfully ignorant of, or just playing lying about what had transpired.  This guy did an excellent job of recording the chronology of the events as they were released to the press.  Fox News (in conjunction with the GOP) was either guilty of REALLY shoddy bad reporting or "selective" reporting in regards to all the facts.....neither bodes well for them.
> 
> The BRAD BLOG : SPECIAL COVERAGE: The GOP's ACORN 'Voter Fraud' Hoax
> 
> Bottom line: Gop candidates and politicians accused ACORN of false registrations, this was bullhorned by Fox News and it's punditry, and echoed by CNN, ABC, etc.   What they were all guilty of is shoddy and/or biased reporting.  To date, all allegations against ACORN of voter registration fraud were disproven.  Fox News, however, was at the forefront with repeating the accusations DESPITE concurrent proof that the allegations were false. Here's just one example:
> 
> Fox News continues its ACORN-mania | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...

a BLOG and mediamatters??????


you are one fucking STUPID sucker


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Fox has not even been around that long. CNN was the Big boy on the block for Decades. Fox is one network, the only one that slants right.
> 
> CNN is "liberal"?  By whose and what determination?  And FYI, Fox News was launched in 1996, while ABC radio started it's conservative talk radio trend in 1990, while the NY Post was bought by Murdoch in 1976, Clear Channel has been around since 1972, which carries the neocon punditry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume you know what I think? You did not just call me out, you added that I never call Right wing sites when they do the same thing. Which is assuming you know what I do and think. The truth is I call it when I see it on both sides.
> 
> I didn't speculate on what you think, but what you write, as you did here.  If you think differently, then you should learn how to put that down in type so others will clearly understand your intent.
> My comment was not meant to totally dismiss the story. It simply was pointing out that you should take with a gain of salt, what an admitted liberal group, says about an admitted conservative group.
> 
> You know kinda like how you guys all dismiss anything FOX or the WSJ says about liberals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you miss the question mark in my subject title, as well as the post were I STATE that IF the allegations pan out to be true, it will be interesting if the MSM will cover it properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right I did miss that. Good to hear.
> 
> All I want is fair coverage on both sides. What we have now is 1 Network (fox) feeding us their biased news, and The several others feeding us their version.
> 
> Sucks don't it.
> 
> 
> Which is why the Fairness Doctrine should be brought back....but just the mere mention of it brings a banshee wail from the Conservative media, punditry and supporters....which is perplexing being that they are ones constantly complaining of a liberal bias in the MSM.  So why fight against a law that would curtail to some extent that bias?  Strange, is it not?
> 
> I can't remember on what show I heard this, or who said it. But they were talking about FOX and the other networks, and the guy claimed that the other networks were "sort of forced to move to the left to combat fox"
> 
> Actually, there has been "left" leaning radio stations around for decades......WBAI in NY is one of them.  Pacifica Broadcasting has been a progressive mainstay....so much so that Newt Gingrich once tried to use it in a McCarthyist measurement during Congressional reviews on the FCC.  Air America was an attempt, but they didn't have their game plan locked down tight enough to exist more than 5 years.  You have "progressive" talk show hosts that have been around for years, heard on local stations.  Other than that, I don't know of any major stations, TV or radio that has "moved to the left" solely because of Fox.
> 
> this brings to light 2 things. First off the other networks were skewed left long before FOX went on the air. One could agrue that the Constant long standing Liberal slant of the rest of the media actually gave rise to FOX and talk Radio. IMO one would be right if they did.
> 
> The lie that the media has long been skewed to the left has been used to justify the painfully biased and dishonest "reporting" by Fox News, and the commentary rants by the plethora of neocon pundits associated with Fox, ABC Talk Radio and Clear Channel.  Noam Chomsky has for years disproven the myth of "liberal bias" in the media.
> Second, If they really wanted to get the truth out, they would not have to "move to the left" to combat FOX. All they would need to do is report the god damn truth.
Click to expand...


A naive notion, given that ownership dictates what is being covered and how it's being covered.  You should check out Chomsky's "Manufactured Consent", a chilling detailing of just how non-objective our national news coverage is.  Currently, the major news media outlets HAVE NO FOREIGN OFFICE BUREAU!  And case in point, New York threw out it's laws regarding monopoly of media by allowing Murdoch to own a newspaper and TV/radio stations...and Murdoch's rabid conservatism is well known.

But given Reagan's removal of the Fairness Doctrine and Clintons' Telecommunication Act, what we now have are essentially armed camps.  McClatchy seems to be one of the few national holds outs regarding good old fashioned objective reporting.  There are others, but they are local and relatively small.


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> I didn't speculate on what you think, but what you write, as you did here. If you think differently, then you should learn how to put that down in type so others will clearly understand your intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait so every time I see something like this from one side or another. I have to clarify what I say by saying Both sides do it, and I will call out the other side when they do it too?
> 
> 
> No.....when you consistently criticize ONE aspect of a discussion that is in sync with the recognized mindset and statements of certan political/social groups, the reader has no choice but to accept your position as presented.  To suddenly claim otherwise without prior evidence to that effect is confusing at best, and suspiciously disingenuous at least.
> 
> Do you do that?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> You claim you did not speculate about what I thought.
> 
> I STATED that I responded to what YOU wrote....can't be any clearer than that, as the chronology of the posts will prove me out on this.
> 
> What you did was say something to the effect that all of "us guys" ignore it when it is the right doing it.
> 
> Wrong again....why don't you quote EXACTLY what I said and place it in the proper context and chronology of the discussion?
> 
> Was I not suppose to take that as you saying I was one of those guys?
Click to expand...


See above responses.


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you idiots denied this ever happen with acorn now you claim it happen with the trea party?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly[/ame]
Click to expand...


OMG, the morons in PHILLY were NOT associated with the NAACP, the Democratic Party or anyone else you can name.  And after a review, the Dept. of Justice did fine ONE of these jokers guilty of carrying a weapon outside a voting facility, thus violating the Voting Rights Act

Fox whopper: DOJ said Voting Rights Act wasn&#39;t violated in New Black Panthers case | Media Matters for America


So once again, we see the insipid stubborness of FOX News supporters as they repeat long disproved lies and distortions.

And as I stated, IF the allegations in Wisconsin prove to be true, will the Main Stream Media give it decent coverage?


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, once again the neocon blinders are put on.....you can't deal with the FACTS and the links contained in the article, so you just dismiss out of hand the source.
> 
> Newflash for you....Palast's was the person who broke the story that was later picked up by the very news sources you mention.
> 
> The only person who's bullshitting here is you, my tragic friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you on medication? seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: once confronted with his own ignorance on a subject he babbles on about, Trajan tragically tries to dodge the issue with a childish personal attack.  How sad for him.
Click to expand...


translation: I got caught with my pants down talking smack, time to do what I do best,  obfuscate via another Toruettes  driven outburst.


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Clearly there was an attempt by some of their workers, and that is what they reported.
> 
> Not quite....FOX Noise was reporting that it was the official ACORN organization that was caught trying to register dead people with the state voter records....that was NOT the case, and ACORN had successfully exposed how Fox skews it's reporting to paint some in a negative light.
> 
> Now you can say what you want about FOX over covering it. Do you ever talk about how every Liberal network buried the story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first off you're wrong about Fox, as I pointed out above.  Now you're repeating yet another lie that was accompanying the original one.  What "liberal network" are you talking about, because FOX carried it's bogus story, and it was on the AP and other news services?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> County rejects large number of invalid voter registrations
> 
> 
> ACORN In The News Again For Workers Registering Dead Voters And Others​
Click to expand...


Get up to speed, kid.  The GOP and it's Fox News punditry were proven wrong on this LONG time ago.  You're repeating ACCUSATIONS based on SOME facts, but the DOJ found out that ACORN wasn't screwing the nation's voting system.

FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PEOPLE WITH COMMON SENSE KNOW THE TACTICS OF LIES FROM THE LIBERALS. Thanks for playing you failed.
Click to expand...



How very childish of you....however, what you posted doesn't pass for rational, fact based discussion in adult circles....but keep trying, you'll get there eventually.

The real question is....will this get coverage by the MSM if it turns out to be true?


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you on medication? seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: once confronted with his own ignorance on a subject he babbles on about, Trajan tragically tries to dodge the issue with a childish personal attack.  How sad for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> translation: I got caught with my pants down talking smack, time to do what I do best,  obfuscate via another Toruettes  driven outburst.
Click to expand...


You're pathetic, Trajan....plain and simple.  When chronology of the posts shows that when you can't get past someone in a discussion or debate, you deteriorate into a childish personal attack.  But your ineptitude and folly are in the thread for all to see.  So Trajan, unless you're willing to grow up and discuss things like an adult (which sometimes means admitting when you're wrong) I'll just leave you to your predictable childish retorts and dodges.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. &#8230;Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, &#8220;A Guide to Voter Caging,&#8221; 6/29/07]
> One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the state&#8217;s Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsin&#8217;s Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movement&#8217;s Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Now&#8217;s voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PEOPLE WITH COMMON SENSE KNOW THE TACTICS OF LIES FROM THE LIBERALS. Thanks for playing you failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How very childish of you....however, what you posted doesn't pass for rational, fact based discussion in adult circles....but keep trying, you'll get there eventually.
> 
> The real question is....will this get coverage by the MSM if it turns out to be true?
Click to expand...


When your information source is  a liberal advocacy group I doubt you will find any truth in the subject when dealing with republicans or conservatives.


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: once confronted with his own ignorance on a subject he babbles on about, Trajan tragically tries to dodge the issue with a childish personal attack.  How sad for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation: I got caught with my pants down talking smack, time to do what I do best,  obfuscate via another Toruettes  driven outburst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're pathetic, Trajan....plain and simple.  When chronology of the posts shows that when you can't get past someone in a discussion or debate, you deteriorate into a childish personal attack.  But your ineptitude and folly are in the thread for all to see.  So Trajan, unless you're willing to grow up and discuss things like an adult (which sometimes means admitting when you're wrong) I'll just leave you to your predictable childish retorts and dodges.
Click to expand...


You got caught peddling, comparatively-  information wise= low grade barely edible bologna.... that much is plain.

I strongly suspect  you're one of those folks that in person gets away with this  desperate tactic because, uhm lets see,  ala Marc Lament Hill,  you'll run right over them and just talk and talk and talk until their eyes glaze over and they submit out of sheer exhaustion. 

Unfortunately for you, that doesn't translate well to the written word,  here, words appear and they are what they are, example; anyone who wishes to can check the record, out of the gate you were abusive, vulgar and snide aside from defraying  any responsibility to back up statements made while demanding same of others and being provided with such........ 

Methinks you're just a lonely misanthrope......good luck with that, and I truly mean it, seriously.


----------



## rdean

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE WITH COMMON SENSE KNOW THE TACTICS OF LIES FROM THE LIBERALS. Thanks for playing you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very childish of you....however, what you posted doesn't pass for rational, fact based discussion in adult circles....but keep trying, you'll get there eventually.
> 
> The real question is....will this get coverage by the MSM if it turns out to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your information source is  a liberal advocacy group I doubt you will find any truth in the subject when dealing with republicans or conservatives.
Click to expand...


How many VOTES from Acorn were discovered to be fraudulent?  

A million?

A thousand?

10?

1?

None?  










I bet it was "none".


----------



## DiveCon

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> How very childish of you....however, what you posted doesn't pass for rational, fact based discussion in adult circles....but keep trying, you'll get there eventually.
> 
> The real question is....will this get coverage by the MSM if it turns out to be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your information source is  a liberal advocacy group I doubt you will find any truth in the subject when dealing with republicans or conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many VOTES from Acorn were discovered to be fraudulent?
> 
> A million?
> 
> A thousand?
> 
> 10?
> 
> 1?
> 
> None?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it was "none".
Click to expand...

because they got CAUGHT before they could?

btw, the actions were not to actually get fraudulent registrations so much as to overwhelm the voter registration people so they couldnt do their jobs properly


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nonetheless, with all the yelling, the American people hate the GOP.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonetheless, with all the yelling, the American people hate the GOP.



jokey proving once again he is out of touch with reality


----------



## Annie

Quantum Windbag said:


> It looks to me like the liberal group that is making these accusations are the ones plotting voter suppression.



Looks to me that they are finding an excuse for Feingold's losing.


----------



## DiveCon

Annie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like the liberal group that is making these accusations are the ones plotting voter suppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me that they are finding an excuse for Feingold's losing.
Click to expand...

of course
isnt this the normal setup for dem losses?


remember, the GOP never wins, they just cheated


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE WITH COMMON SENSE KNOW THE TACTICS OF LIES FROM THE LIBERALS. Thanks for playing you failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very childish of you....however, what you posted doesn't pass for rational, fact based discussion in adult circles....but keep trying, you'll get there eventually.
> 
> The real question is....will this get coverage by the MSM if it turns out to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your information source is  a liberal advocacy group I doubt you will find any truth in the subject when dealing with republicans or conservatives.
Click to expand...


Newsflash for you....the article was by a local newspaper....NOT a blog by the group itself.  If you had READ the material, you'd know this.  The story was given the same coverage as when the GOP was wailing about Acorn, or Clinton or Obama.  Deal with it, or in your case...don't.


----------



## Sarah G

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.



Sorry, they can and have been using challenges for years.  Trouble is everyone is on to them now.  Teapartiers aren't exactly the brightest bulbs nor are they very creative.  

Look at the R leaders in the House..  Can you say vapid?


----------



## taichiliberal

Annie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like the liberal group that is making these accusations are the ones plotting voter suppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me that they are finding an excuse for Feingold's losing.
Click to expand...


Looks to me like a Windbag and Annie didn't actually read the article in it's entirety....not surprising.

Like I've said, if the accusations turn out to be true, is this happening in other states and will the MSM media give it coverage?


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click the little arrows and backtrack the exchange.  If you still don't get it, I'll explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty likely that the voters of florida would have voted in large enough numbers to elect Gore in 2000 but were unable to decipher the butterfly ballot which was approved and distributed for use by Democrats.
> 
> It is unsettling to know that about 3000 people who are too stupid to figure out how to cast a vote could have selected a person to serve as the most powerful man in the world.
> 
> Even Pat Buchannon, for whom these voters cast their votes, felt it was more than a little unususal that he recieved that many votes from the most Liberal county on the planet.  The irony is that the Democrat Party and/or democrat party members approved the ballot, approved and posted the instructions and in majority numbers manned the voting stations.  The Democrat voters either did not read or did not understand the instructions, did not ask for help and voted for the wrong guy through miscomprehension and stupidity.
> 
> Given all of this, though, Buchannon, as a conservative Third Party candidate did siphon votes away from Bush.
> 
> This is not any kind of plot by "Neo Cons", it's Democrats once again shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> Not unusual.
> 
> Also not unusual is Democrats doing this series of stupid things and then looking to blame someone else.  This is why the Dems are not the "Party of Know".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you, I wanted to see it from the "taichi"liberal who posted the allegations, thats why I asked for articles via msm, not an author and reporter who is hawking a book and is very clearly partisan. Allegations are/were made by the bushel by both parties...BUT when it gets down to cat skinning time, its often found that there was no criminality involved, a lot of it is grasping at straws,  much hyperbole and absent the back story as you kindly provided.
> 
> 
> We were told of  roadblocks and such set up in fla to keep blacks from voting,  yet not a single person came forward and provided evidence of such that panned out....that and the Super Dome Katrina rape and  murder room for instance,  go down as media constructs beyond the pale.......yet some will if unchallenged, post this  couched as fact.
> 
> 
> he posted it and then gives me a greg palast link to go to, I liken that to using a blog or opinion site as a footnote for an academic paper  .....in short he cast aspersions and didn't back them up.
> 
> 
> Oh and I would not be so sure as to the fla. vote, the panhandle voters who are a majority rep. counties and military etc. heard that the state was called for gore as all of the major news networks and cnn and fox called the state not realizing that they are in central time zone so the polls were still open,( I could post a conspiracy theory on that too, but I don't have any PROOF, so I don't) , I am sure that cost bush many votes as well.
Click to expand...


Interesting that DiveCon's doesn't deal with the FACT that the recount was interrupted by GOP staffers flown in to pretend they were locals...and NO ONE went to jail.

Miami 'Riot' Squad: Where Are They Now? (washingtonpost.com)


Nor does he (or you) deal with the FACT that over 57,000 Floridians were disenfranchised by Harris decision

Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election - SourceWatch

And you LIED about Palast, who documents EACH and every one of his statements on the subject.  

DiveCon is on IA due to his dishonest nature in a debate.....seems you're on the same path.


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> thank you, I wanted to see it from the "taichi"liberal who posted the allegations, thats why I asked for articles via msm, not an author and reporter who is hawking a book and is very clearly partisan. Allegations are/were made by the bushel by both parties...BUT when it gets down to cat skinning time, its often found that there was no criminality involved, a lot of it is grasping at straws,  much hyperbole and absent the back story as you kindly provided.
> 
> 
> We were told of  roadblocks and such set up in fla to keep blacks from voting,  yet not a single person came forward and provided evidence of such that panned out....that and the Super Dome Katrina rape and  murder room for instance,  go down as media constructs beyond the pale.......yet some will if unchallenged, post this  couched as fact.
> 
> 
> he posted it and then gives me a greg palast link to go to, I liken that to using a blog or opinion site as a footnote for an academic paper  .....in short he cast aspersions and didn't back them up.
> 
> 
> Oh and I would not be so sure as to the fla. vote, the panhandle voters who are a majority rep. counties and military etc. heard that the state was called for gore as all of the major news networks and cnn and fox called the state not realizing that they are in central time zone so the polls were still open,( I could post a conspiracy theory on that too, but I don't have any PROOF, so I don't) , I am sure that cost bush many votes as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that DiveCon's doesn't deal with the FACT that the recount was interrupted by GOP staffers flown in to pretend they were locals...and NO ONE went to jail.
> 
> Miami 'Riot' Squad: Where Are They Now? (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> Nor does he (or you) deal with the FACT that over 57,000 Floridians were disenfranchised by Harris decision
> 
> Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election - SourceWatch
> 
> And you LIED about Palast, who documents EACH and every one of his statements on the subject.
> 
> DiveCon is on IA due to his dishonest nature in a debate.....seems you're on the same path.
Click to expand...


*ahem*..from the site you posted I saw the headline," Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"... I was struck by an idea, what if.....what if I did something really wild..like go to the source, an article, the wash post say, the one I requested way back when before you started your smoke screen.......so, I goggled; "Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"...and guess what I found?...

the wash post article alluded to in the site you posted above the references section has- &#8593; Robert E. Pierre, &#8220;Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote,&#8221; Washington Post, Thursday, May 31, 2001........ the rest of the links where back to greg palast and a few other folks whose names escape me... but one whose work includes; Jews for Buchanan.

But,  I digress, anyway here is what  I found in the article listed on your link, and please by all means read it all, as I have only  below added the salient points, which I was asking for as to verification of those  indicted for  wronging,  criminality issues, criminal intent etc, you know;  what results of the allegations were etc..

here are some snippets..

Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote

By Robert E. Pierre
Washington Post Staff Writer
Thursday, May 31, 2001; Page A01 

snip

_No one has proven intent to disenfranchise any group of voters, but the snafus have fueled a widespread perception among blacks that an effort was made to dilute their voting power in an election that George W. Bush won by 537 votes -- a victory margin of 0.00009 of the 5.9 million votes counted._

_
"After three days of hearings involving over 100 witnesses, the Civil Rights Commission has yet to be presented with any evidence of intentional discrimination in the conduct of the November 7, 2000, election in Florida," Bush said in a statement responding to the commission's criticisms. "I take seriously the alleged inefficiencies and bureaucratic errors identified in the commission's statement."_

Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty likely that the voters of florida would have voted in large enough numbers to elect Gore in 2000 but were unable to decipher the butterfly ballot which was approved and distributed for use by Democrats.
> 
> It is unsettling to know that about 3000 people who are too stupid to figure out how to cast a vote could have selected a person to serve as the most powerful man in the world.
> 
> Even Pat Buchannon, for whom these voters cast their votes, felt it was more than a little unususal that he recieved that many votes from the most Liberal county on the planet.  The irony is that the Democrat Party and/or democrat party members approved the ballot, approved and posted the instructions and in majority numbers manned the voting stations.  The Democrat voters either did not read or did not understand the instructions, did not ask for help and voted for the wrong guy through miscomprehension and stupidity.
> 
> Given all of this, though, Buchannon, as a conservative Third Party candidate did siphon votes away from Bush.
> 
> This is not any kind of plot by "Neo Cons", it's Democrats once again shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> Not unusual.
> 
> Also not unusual is Democrats doing this series of stupid things and then looking to blame someone else.  This is why the Dems are not the "Party of Know".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, I wanted to see it from the "taichi"liberal who posted the allegations, thats why I asked for articles via msm, not an author and reporter who is hawking a book and is very clearly partisan. Allegations are/were made by the bushel by both parties...BUT when it gets down to cat skinning time, its often found that there was no criminality involved, a lot of it is grasping at straws,  much hyperbole and absent the back story as you kindly provided.
> 
> 
> We were told of  roadblocks and such set up in fla to keep blacks from voting,  yet not a single person came forward and provided evidence of such that panned out....that and the Super Dome Katrina rape and  murder room for instance,  go down as media constructs beyond the pale.......yet some will if unchallenged, post this  couched as fact.
> 
> 
> he posted it and then gives me a greg palast link to go to, I liken that to using a blog or opinion site as a footnote for an academic paper  .....in short he cast aspersions and didn't back them up.
> 
> 
> Oh and I would not be so sure as to the fla. vote, the panhandle voters who are a majority rep. counties and military etc. heard that the state was called for gore as all of the major news networks and cnn and fox called the state not realizing that they are in central time zone so the polls were still open,( I could post a conspiracy theory on that too, but I don't have any PROOF, so I don't) , I am sure that cost bush many votes as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that DiveCon's doesn't deal with the FACT that the recount was interrupted by GOP staffers flown in to pretend they were locals...and NO ONE went to jail.
> 
> Miami 'Riot' Squad: Where Are They Now? (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> Nor does he (or you) deal with the FACT that over 57,000 Floridians were disenfranchised by Harris decision
> 
> Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election - SourceWatch
> 
> And you LIED about Palast, who documents EACH and every one of his statements on the subject.
> 
> DiveCon is on IA due to his dishonest nature in a debate.....seems you're on the same path.
Click to expand...

how the fuck would you know what i do or dont "deal with"
you fucking moron


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> How very childish of you....however, what you posted doesn't pass for rational, fact based discussion in adult circles....but keep trying, you'll get there eventually.
> 
> The real question is....will this get coverage by the MSM if it turns out to be true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your information source is  a liberal advocacy group I doubt you will find any truth in the subject when dealing with republicans or conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash for you....the article was by a local newspaper....NOT a blog by the group itself.  If you had READ the material, you'd know this.  The story was given the same coverage as when the GOP was wailing about Acorn, or Clinton or Obama.  Deal with it, or in your case...don't.
Click to expand...


The new york times is a NEWSPAPER and most of their shit is untrust worthy. So what is your point?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebbyrd, most of your stuff is here is sheer imagination, and the NYT is far more credible than you.  Shoot for that matter, and it pains me to say it, FoxNews is more credible than you, and that rag half the time does not have a clue.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

DiveCon said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like the liberal group that is making these accusations are the ones plotting voter suppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me that they are finding an excuse for Feingold's losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course
> isnt this the normal setup for dem losses?
> 
> 
> remember, the GOP never wins, they just cheated
Click to expand...


The irony meter just blew up with that post.  After all, since the Tea Party in Wisconsin plans to engage in voter caging, aren't they alleging that the Democrats are the cheaters?

The sad thing is that both sides are so caught up in slinging mud at the other, they don't work towards a real solution.  The GOP works hard to purge voters, and if you're the one that loses your vote incorrectly, tough for you.  The DNC works so hard to protect voters that if a few bad apples get to cast a vote, that's fine right?

The truth is we need to try to find the optimal balance between catching fraud and protecting voting.


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.Traveler said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me that they are finding an excuse for Feingold's losing.
> 
> 
> 
> of course
> isnt this the normal setup for dem losses?
> 
> 
> remember, the GOP never wins, they just cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony meter just blew up with that post.  After all, since the Tea Party in Wisconsin plans to engage in voter caging, aren't they alleging that the Democrats are the cheaters?
> 
> The sad thing is that both sides are so caught up in slinging mud at the other, they don't work towards a real solution.  The GOP works hard to purge voters, and if you're the one that loses your vote incorrectly, tough for you.  The DNC works so hard to protect voters that if a few bad apples get to cast a vote, that's fine right?
> 
> The truth is we need to try to find the optimal balance between catching fraud and protecting voting.
Click to expand...

no, they arent going to do "voter caging" that is a lie in the OP and its source
i posted a link to the actual audio and they said NOTHING of the sort


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your information source is  a liberal advocacy group I doubt you will find any truth in the subject when dealing with republicans or conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash for you....the article was by a local newspaper....NOT a blog by the group itself.  If you had READ the material, you'd know this.  The story was given the same coverage as when the GOP was wailing about Acorn, or Clinton or Obama.  Deal with it, or in your case...don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new york times is a NEWSPAPER and most of their shit is untrust worthy. So what is your point?
Click to expand...


The POINT was that you were asserting that what I posted was from a left wing blog site......it wasn't.  But since you don't have the cojones just to admit error, you then proceed with the idiotic notion that ANY newspaper that prints a story that contradicts your political/social beliefs must be lying to a degree.   

If I'm to believe you, then YOU don't have ANY sources or references of valid information in order to base/form your opinions and viewpoints, as they are ALL (according to you) dishonest and biased.

Oh, and I don't seem to remember folk with you mindset complaining about the NYT's when it was printing all those rah-rah stories for the Shrub's bogus invasion of Iraq.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I admit bigrebbyrd made an error.  Let's move on.


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> thank you, I wanted to see it from the "taichi"liberal who posted the allegations, thats why I asked for articles via msm, not an author and reporter who is hawking a book and is very clearly partisan. Allegations are/were made by the bushel by both parties...BUT when it gets down to cat skinning time, its often found that there was no criminality involved, a lot of it is grasping at straws,  much hyperbole and absent the back story as you kindly provided.
> 
> 
> We were told of  roadblocks and such set up in fla to keep blacks from voting,  yet not a single person came forward and provided evidence of such that panned out....that and the Super Dome Katrina rape and  murder room for instance,  go down as media constructs beyond the pale.......yet some will if unchallenged, post this  couched as fact.
> 
> 
> he posted it and then gives me a greg palast link to go to, I liken that to using a blog or opinion site as a footnote for an academic paper  .....in short he cast aspersions and didn't back them up.
> 
> 
> Oh and I would not be so sure as to the fla. vote, the panhandle voters who are a majority rep. counties and military etc. heard that the state was called for gore as all of the major news networks and cnn and fox called the state not realizing that they are in central time zone so the polls were still open,( I could post a conspiracy theory on that too, but I don't have any PROOF, so I don't) , I am sure that cost bush many votes as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that DiveCon's doesn't deal with the FACT that the recount was interrupted by GOP staffers flown in to pretend they were locals...and NO ONE went to jail.
> 
> Miami 'Riot' Squad: Where Are They Now? (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> Nor does he (or you) deal with the FACT that over 57,000 Floridians were disenfranchised by Harris decision
> 
> Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election - SourceWatch
> 
> And you LIED about Palast, who documents EACH and every one of his statements on the subject.
> 
> DiveCon is on IA due to his dishonest nature in a debate.....seems you're on the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ahem*..from the site you posted I saw the headline," Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"... I was struck by an idea, what if.....what if I did something really wild..like go to the source, an article, the wash post say, the one I requested way back when before you started your smoke screen.......so, I goggled; "Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"...and guess what I found?...
> 
> the wash post article alluded to in the site you posted above the references section has- &#8593; Robert E. Pierre, &#8220;Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote,&#8221; Washington Post, Thursday, May 31, 2001........ the rest of the links where back to greg palast and a few other folks whose names escape me... but one whose work includes; Jews for Buchanan.
> 
> But,  I digress, anyway here is what  I found in the article listed on your link, and please by all means read it all, as I have only  below added the salient points, which I was asking for as to verification of those  indicted for  wronging,  criminality issues, criminal intent etc, you know;  what results of the allegations were etc..
> 
> here are some snippets..
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote
> 
> By Robert E. Pierre
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Thursday, May 31, 2001; Page A01
> 
> snip
> 
> _No one has proven intent to disenfranchise any group of voters, but the snafus have fueled a widespread perception among blacks that an effort was made to dilute their voting power in an election that George W. Bush won by 537 votes -- a victory margin of 0.00009 of the 5.9 million votes counted._
> 
> _
> "After three days of hearings involving over 100 witnesses, the Civil Rights Commission has yet to be presented with any evidence of intentional discrimination in the conduct of the November 7, 2000, election in Florida," Bush said in a statement responding to the commission's criticisms. "I take seriously the alleged inefficiencies and bureaucratic errors identified in the commission's statement."_
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)
Click to expand...


*Ahem*  Here's a revelation for you......the VAST majority of news stories that are circulated by the MSM originate with ONE reporter or group of reporters "breaking" the story.  It use to be called "getting the scoop"....which means  that the one newspaper, TV or radio station reporter(s) is the source for all the other papers and broadcast stations.

TO DATE, NO ONE HAS BEEN ABLE TO FAULT PALAST'S REPORTING.  He is a bonafide investigative journalist....and the Washington Post did nothing more or less valid in it's reporting than any other news service.

And if you had bothered to do a little more research beyond what pleases you, you'd have noticed that the CRC found that Florida didn't intentionally discriminate, IT DID HAPPEN due to the gross incompetence and negligence of Harris and the system she oversaw in her dual role as local GOP election leader!  Over 57,000 voters were wrongfully disenfranchised.  So if it was your vote that got screwed, and Gore had one, would you be so accepting and just let it go?


And I noticed you didn't DARE touch the source material I provided that essentially throws Dive Cons's mental meanderings dow the toilet.


You can dance down this alley all you want to Trajan....but you just look more like willfully ignorant neocon wonk.  You tried to portray my source as bogus....you failed!  Deal with it...or in your case, don't.


----------



## taichiliberal

And here's an update on the situation:


_*Update *Tim Dake of the Wisconsin GrandSons for Liberty and Mark Block, State Director of Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin have both denied involvement in any plot to suppress votes. However, emails sent just last week and subsequently obtained by One Wisconsin Now show that Dake was having an ongoing exchange with tea party leaders and Republican Party of Wisconsin about proceeding with their project&#8212;citing plans to remove as many as 70,000 &#8220;suspect voter registrations&#8221; from the rolls. Attachments to the emails included a detailed plan for moving forward, including photographing the homes of voters to be targeted for challenge, intimidation, or removal from the rolls._

Think Progress  Right Wing Foments Voter Fraud Conspiracies, Hatches ?Voter Caging? Plot To Suppress Minority Votes In WI


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> And here's an update on the situation:
> 
> 
> _*Update *Tim Dake of the Wisconsin GrandSons for Liberty and Mark Block, State Director of Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin have both denied involvement in any plot to suppress votes. However, emails sent just last week and subsequently obtained by One Wisconsin Now show that Dake was having an ongoing exchange with tea party leaders and Republican Party of Wisconsin about proceeding with their project&#8212;citing plans to remove as many as 70,000 &#8220;suspect voter registrations&#8221; from the rolls. Attachments to the emails included a detailed plan for moving forward, including photographing the homes of voters to be targeted for challenge, intimidation, or removal from the rolls._
> 
> Think Progress  Right Wing Foments Voter Fraud Conspiracies, Hatches ?Voter Caging? Plot To Suppress Minority Votes In WI


do you ever use any reliable sources?


----------



## taichiliberal

Dr.Traveler said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me that they are finding an excuse for Feingold's losing.
> 
> 
> 
> of course
> isnt this the normal setup for dem losses?
> 
> 
> remember, the GOP never wins, they just cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony meter just blew up with that post.  After all, since the Tea Party in Wisconsin plans to engage in voter caging, aren't they alleging that the Democrats are the cheaters?
> 
> The sad thing is that both sides are so caught up in slinging mud at the other, they don't work towards a real solution.  The GOP works hard to purge voters, and if you're the one that loses your vote incorrectly, tough for you.  The DNC works so hard to protect voters that if a few bad apples get to cast a vote, that's fine right?
> 
> The truth is we need to try to find the optimal balance between catching fraud and protecting voting.
Click to expand...


To date, all the wailing by the neocon driven GOP and it's punditry about the Dems and Acorn registering fake voters was PROVEN WRONG.

Voter caging, however, seems to be a very real occurence that the GOP knows all too well.


----------



## AllieBaba

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people who aren't legally registered don't get to vote.
> 
> Not a surprise Democrats oppose it. I mean seriously, why are you guys always opposed to measure to prevent voting fraud? There is no legitimate reason to oppose such fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention:  if your driver's license info varies with how you signed your Soc Sec card (say you didn't use your middle name on one) or how you filled out your voter registration form years ago...the neocons would PREVENT you from voting until they 'verified' your identity.  That's all it takes....and the GOP have used this ploy before in predominantly Democratic districts.  Don't take my word for it, DO THE RESEARCH YOURSELF.
> 
> If the Wisconsin story pans out....it'll be real interesting what takes place next....and what type of coverage will it get in the MSM.
Click to expand...


the way it works is every time you move, you re-register to vote. You are also supposed to update your driver license very time you move. You do these things so you CAN vote and legally drive.

So if you haven't done these things, you should not be able to vote. It's the way we make sure only registered voters vote.

But the dems can't win with only registered voters, or by applying our system legally. Of course they don't want any sort of enforcement of standards THAT ARE ALREADY IN PLACE.

I know because I have a voter registration audit at least 4 x a year, and just had one today. I offer voter registration to my clients whenever they apply, when they recertify, or when they move, because they are supposed to keep that information CURRENT.


----------



## AllieBaba

taichiliberal said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course
> isnt this the normal setup for dem losses?
> 
> 
> remember, the GOP never wins, they just cheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony meter just blew up with that post.  After all, since the Tea Party in Wisconsin plans to engage in voter caging, aren't they alleging that the Democrats are the cheaters?
> 
> The sad thing is that both sides are so caught up in slinging mud at the other, they don't work towards a real solution.  The GOP works hard to purge voters, and if you're the one that loses your vote incorrectly, tough for you.  The DNC works so hard to protect voters that if a few bad apples get to cast a vote, that's fine right?
> 
> The truth is we need to try to find the optimal balance between catching fraud and protecting voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To date, all the wailing by the neocon driven GOP and it's punditry about the Dems and Acorn registering fake voters was PROVEN WRONG.
> 
> Voter caging, however, seems to be a very real occurence that the GOP knows all too well.
Click to expand...


What a lying piece of dirt you are.

Acorn workers have a rap sheet (a real one) a mile long. They have never been cleared, they have been convicted of registering fake voters, and this is why they have disbanded and are trying to get themselves together under a new brand.

Neg rep for a lying asswipe.


----------



## Trajan

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that DiveCon's doesn't deal with the FACT that the recount was interrupted by GOP staffers flown in to pretend they were locals...and NO ONE went to jail.
> 
> Miami 'Riot' Squad: Where Are They Now? (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> Nor does he (or you) deal with the FACT that over 57,000 Floridians were disenfranchised by Harris decision
> 
> Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election - SourceWatch
> 
> And you LIED about Palast, who documents EACH and every one of his statements on the subject.
> 
> DiveCon is on IA due to his dishonest nature in a debate.....seems you're on the same path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ahem*..from the site you posted I saw the headline," Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"... I was struck by an idea, what if.....what if I did something really wild..like go to the source, an article, the wash post say, the one I requested way back when before you started your smoke screen.......so, I goggled; "Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"...and guess what I found?...
> 
> the wash post article alluded to in the site you posted above the references section has- &#8593; Robert E. Pierre, &#8220;Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote,&#8221; Washington Post, Thursday, May 31, 2001........ the rest of the links where back to greg palast and a few other folks whose names escape me... but one whose work includes; Jews for Buchanan.
> 
> But,  I digress, anyway here is what  I found in the article listed on your link, and please by all means read it all, as I have only  below added the salient points, which I was asking for as to verification of those  indicted for  wronging,  criminality issues, criminal intent etc, you know;  what results of the allegations were etc..
> 
> here are some snippets..
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote
> 
> By Robert E. Pierre
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Thursday, May 31, 2001; Page A01
> 
> snip
> 
> _No one has proven intent to disenfranchise any group of voters, but the snafus have fueled a widespread perception among blacks that an effort was made to dilute their voting power in an election that George W. Bush won by 537 votes -- a victory margin of 0.00009 of the 5.9 million votes counted._
> 
> _
> "After three days of hearings involving over 100 witnesses, the Civil Rights Commission has yet to be presented with any evidence of intentional discrimination in the conduct of the November 7, 2000, election in Florida," Bush said in a statement responding to the commission's criticisms. "I take seriously the alleged inefficiencies and bureaucratic errors identified in the commission's statement."_
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ahem*  Here's a revelation for you......the VAST majority of news stories that are circulated by the MSM originate with ONE reporter or group of reporters "breaking" the story.  It use to be called "getting the scoop"....which means  that the one newspaper, TV or radio station reporter(s) is the source for all the other papers and broadcast stations.
> 
> TO DATE, NO ONE HAS BEEN ABLE TO FAULT PALAST'S REPORTING.  He is a bonafide investigative journalist....and the Washington Post did nothing more or less valid in it's reporting than any other news service.
> 
> And if you had bothered to do a little more research beyond what pleases you, you'd have noticed that the CRC found that Florida didn't intentionally discriminate, IT DID HAPPEN due to the gross incompetence and negligence of Harris and the system she oversaw in her dual role as local GOP election leader!  Over 57,000 voters were wrongfully disenfranchised.  So if it was your vote that got screwed, and Gore had one, would you be so accepting and just let it go?
> 
> 
> And I noticed you didn't DARE touch the source material I provided that essentially throws Dive Cons's mental meanderings dow the toilet.
> 
> 
> You can dance down this alley all you want to Trajan....but you just look more like willfully ignorant neocon wonk.  You tried to portray my source as bogus....you failed!  Deal with it...or in your case, don't.
Click to expand...


you apparently have a reading comprehension  problem, which I think is willful btw. Stop building strawmen to knock down in a feeble attempt to cover your ass.   

I never said it didn't happen,  I said , from the first post there after you posited the issue, that I wanted to see the msm's take and the conclusions to the events of/to the allegations you made, there by reported by any one of the 3 I listed......

I don't expect you to man up and admit you engaged in a bout of misdirection to cover yourself, so I will have to add intellectually dishonesty issues to the bin list.

You sir, are a bilious fiend.


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> UTTER BULLSHIT
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/swv2010/Tea+Party+Audio+-+Voter+Suppression+Plot+(Complete).mp3
> 
> listen to the ACTUAL recording they had
> nothing illegal about what they are going to do


for anyone that missed this, the ACTUAL recording of the meeting where these morons made their claims of voter caging

no where in it does it say ANYTHING ilegal


----------



## taichiliberal

AllieBaba said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people who aren't legally registered don't get to vote.
> 
> Not a surprise Democrats oppose it. I mean seriously, why are you guys always opposed to measure to prevent voting fraud? There is no legitimate reason to oppose such fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention:  if your driver's license info varies with how you signed your Soc Sec card (say you didn't use your middle name on one) or how you filled out your voter registration form years ago...the neocons would PREVENT you from voting until they 'verified' your identity.  That's all it takes....and the GOP have used this ploy before in predominantly Democratic districts.  Don't take my word for it, DO THE RESEARCH YOURSELF.
> 
> If the Wisconsin story pans out....it'll be real interesting what takes place next....and what type of coverage will it get in the MSM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the way it works is every time you move, you re-register to vote. You are also supposed to update your driver license very time you move. You do these things so you CAN vote and legally drive.
> 
> So if you haven't done these things, you should not be able to vote. It's the way we make sure only registered voters vote.
> 
> But the dems can't win with only registered voters, or by applying our system legally. Of course they don't want any sort of enforcement of standards THAT ARE ALREADY IN PLACE.
> 
> I know because I have a voter registration audit at least 4 x a year, and just had one today. I offer voter registration to my clients whenever they apply, when they recertify, or when they move, because they are supposed to keep that information CURRENT.
Click to expand...


You're IGNORING a crucial point......the vast majority of residents in a state, city or town DON'T MOVE OR RELOCATE.....you don't have to in order to fill out a form differently.  A person who fills out their driver's license or without the middle name that they used on their Social Security or W2 for their job can and HAVE been victims of voter caging tactics.  Hell, I have the same name as my father, and when I went for a high end credit card they confused us on the TRW reviews...DESPITE different Soc. Sec. numbers, ages, drivers licenses, etc.   I've lived in the same state all my life......so the DOCUMENTED cases of voter caging are quite believeable.

So your scenario doesn't quite cut it here for the vast majority of voters.


----------



## AllieBaba

taichiliberal said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention:  if your driver's license info varies with how you signed your Soc Sec card (say you didn't use your middle name on one) or how you filled out your voter registration form years ago...the neocons would PREVENT you from voting until they 'verified' your identity.  That's all it takes....and the GOP have used this ploy before in predominantly Democratic districts.  Don't take my word for it, DO THE RESEARCH YOURSELF.
> 
> If the Wisconsin story pans out....it'll be real interesting what takes place next....and what type of coverage will it get in the MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the way it works is every time you move, you re-register to vote. You are also supposed to update your driver license very time you move. You do these things so you CAN vote and legally drive.
> 
> So if you haven't done these things, you should not be able to vote. It's the way we make sure only registered voters vote.
> 
> But the dems can't win with only registered voters, or by applying our system legally. Of course they don't want any sort of enforcement of standards THAT ARE ALREADY IN PLACE.
> 
> I know because I have a voter registration audit at least 4 x a year, and just had one today. I offer voter registration to my clients whenever they apply, when they recertify, or when they move, because they are supposed to keep that information CURRENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're IGNORING a crucial point......the vast majority of residents in a state, city or town DON'T MOVE OR RELOCATE.....you don't have to in order to fill out a form differently.  A person who fills out their driver's license or without the middle name that they used on their Social Security or W2 for their job can and HAVE been victims of voter caging tactics.  Hell, I have the same name as my father, and when I went for a high end credit card they confused us on the TRW reviews...DESPITE different Soc. Sec. numbers, ages, drivers licenses, etc.   I've lived in the same state all my life......so the DOCUMENTED cases of voter caging are quite believeable.
> 
> So your scenario doesn't quite cut it here for the vast majority of voters.
Click to expand...


I was taught to always sign my name the same, and to have the same name on my driver license as I have on my birth certificate, as I have on my voter registration.

It's not rocket science, but if you can't hack it you have no business voting anyway. And you're full of shit.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention:  if your driver's license info varies with how you signed your Soc Sec card (say you didn't use your middle name on one) or how you filled out your voter registration form years ago...the neocons would PREVENT you from voting until they 'verified' your identity.  That's all it takes....and the GOP have used this ploy before in predominantly Democratic districts.  Don't take my word for it, DO THE RESEARCH YOURSELF.
> 
> If the Wisconsin story pans out....it'll be real interesting what takes place next....and what type of coverage will it get in the MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the way it works is every time you move, you re-register to vote. You are also supposed to update your driver license very time you move. You do these things so you CAN vote and legally drive.
> 
> So if you haven't done these things, you should not be able to vote. It's the way we make sure only registered voters vote.
> 
> But the dems can't win with only registered voters, or by applying our system legally. Of course they don't want any sort of enforcement of standards THAT ARE ALREADY IN PLACE.
> 
> I know because I have a voter registration audit at least 4 x a year, and just had one today. I offer voter registration to my clients whenever they apply, when they recertify, or when they move, because they are supposed to keep that information CURRENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're IGNORING a crucial point......the vast majority of residents in a state, city or town DON'T MOVE OR RELOCATE.....you don't have to in order to fill out a form differently.  A person who fills out their driver's license or without the middle name that they used on their Social Security or W2 for their job can and HAVE been victims of voter caging tactics.  Hell, I have the same name as my father, and when I went for a high end credit card they confused us on the TRW reviews...DESPITE different Soc. Sec. numbers, ages, drivers licenses, etc.   I've lived in the same state all my life......so the DOCUMENTED cases of voter caging are quite believeable.
> 
> So your scenario doesn't quite cut it here for the vast majority of voters.
Click to expand...

you are supposed to use your FULL NAME on LEGAL documents


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ahem*..from the site you posted I saw the headline," Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"... I was struck by an idea, what if.....what if I did something really wild..like go to the source, an article, the wash post say, the one I requested way back when before you started your smoke screen.......so, I goggled; "Voter roll purge in the 2000 Florida election"...and guess what I found?...
> 
> the wash post article alluded to in the site you posted above the references section has- &#8593; Robert E. Pierre, Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote, Washington Post, Thursday, May 31, 2001........ the rest of the links where back to greg palast and a few other folks whose names escape me... but one whose work includes; Jews for Buchanan.
> 
> But,  I digress, anyway here is what  I found in the article listed on your link, and please by all means read it all, as I have only  below added the salient points, which I was asking for as to verification of those  indicted for  wronging,  criminality issues, criminal intent etc, you know;  what results of the allegations were etc..
> 
> here are some snippets..
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote
> 
> By Robert E. Pierre
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Thursday, May 31, 2001; Page A01
> 
> snip
> 
> _No one has proven intent to disenfranchise any group of voters, but the snafus have fueled a widespread perception among blacks that an effort was made to dilute their voting power in an election that George W. Bush won by 537 votes -- a victory margin of 0.00009 of the 5.9 million votes counted._
> 
> _
> "After three days of hearings involving over 100 witnesses, the Civil Rights Commission has yet to be presented with any evidence of intentional discrimination in the conduct of the November 7, 2000, election in Florida," Bush said in a statement responding to the commission's criticisms. "I take seriously the alleged inefficiencies and bureaucratic errors identified in the commission's statement."_
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahem*  Here's a revelation for you......the VAST majority of news stories that are circulated by the MSM originate with ONE reporter or group of reporters "breaking" the story.  It use to be called "getting the scoop"....which means  that the one newspaper, TV or radio station reporter(s) is the source for all the other papers and broadcast stations.
> 
> TO DATE, NO ONE HAS BEEN ABLE TO FAULT PALAST'S REPORTING.  He is a bonafide investigative journalist....and the Washington Post did nothing more or less valid in it's reporting than any other news service.
> 
> And if you had bothered to do a little more research beyond what pleases you, you'd have noticed that the CRC found that Florida didn't intentionally discriminate, IT DID HAPPEN due to the gross incompetence and negligence of Harris and the system she oversaw in her dual role as local GOP election leader!  Over 57,000 voters were wrongfully disenfranchised.  So if it was your vote that got screwed, and Gore had one, would you be so accepting and just let it go?
> 
> 
> And I noticed you didn't DARE touch the source material I provided that essentially throws Dive Cons's mental meanderings dow the toilet.
> 
> You can dance down this alley all you want to Trajan....but you just look more like willfully ignorant neocon wonk.  You tried to portray my source as bogus....you failed!  Deal with it...or in your case, don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you apparently have a reading comprehension  problem, which I think is willful btw. Stop building strawmen to knock down in a feeble attempt to cover your ass.
> 
> I never said it didn't happen,  I said , from the first post there after you posited the issue, that I wanted to see the msm's take and the conclusions to the events of/to the allegations you made, there by reported by any one of the 3 I listed......
> 
> I don't expect you to man up and admit you engaged in a bout of misdirection to cover yourself, so I will have to add intellectually dishonesty issues to the bin list.
> 
> You sir, are a bilious fiend.
Click to expand...



Trajan, you're just a second rate liar......had you actually read the link I orginally provided, you would have noted the documentation of everything Palast stated...documentation by official sources....documentation that was validated by the CRC findings.

Like all intellectually bankrupt partisan wonks, you just jump from one aspect to another when proven wrong.  When I took apart your blatherings about the Washington Post by schooling you on how it works in the news industry regarding stories, you whine about "strawmen"...which is the ususal bogus excuse used by failed neocon parrots when they can't logically defend their positions.

Bottom line: the newspaper story about Tea Party/GOP plans for voter caging has picked up more circumstantial evidence, as I've recently posted.   As the chronology of the post shows, your stall tactics failed with regards to the 2000 Florida vote culminated in you just trying to down play the FACT that the GOP screwed over 57,000 voters who were and lived in heavily/traditionally Democratic districts.  The BS DiveCon threw up and YOU agreed with was disproved...and you IGNORE that.  You also ignore the crucial question of whether you'd be so accepting of the results if it were YOUR vote that got screwed.

As the chronology of the posts shows, the only "strawman" here is YOU, Trajan.


----------



## taichiliberal

AllieBaba said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way it works is every time you move, you re-register to vote. You are also supposed to update your driver license very time you move. You do these things so you CAN vote and legally drive.
> 
> So if you haven't done these things, you should not be able to vote. It's the way we make sure only registered voters vote.
> 
> But the dems can't win with only registered voters, or by applying our system legally. Of course they don't want any sort of enforcement of standards THAT ARE ALREADY IN PLACE.
> 
> I know because I have a voter registration audit at least 4 x a year, and just had one today. I offer voter registration to my clients whenever they apply, when they recertify, or when they move, because they are supposed to keep that information CURRENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're IGNORING a crucial point......the vast majority of residents in a state, city or town DON'T MOVE OR RELOCATE.....you don't have to in order to fill out a form differently.  A person who fills out their driver's license or without the middle name that they used on their Social Security or W2 for their job can and HAVE been victims of voter caging tactics.  Hell, I have the same name as my father, and when I went for a high end credit card they confused us on the TRW reviews...DESPITE different Soc. Sec. numbers, ages, drivers licenses, etc.   I've lived in the same state all my life......so the DOCUMENTED cases of voter caging are quite believeable.
> 
> So your scenario doesn't quite cut it here for the vast majority of voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was taught to always sign my name the same, and to have the same name on my driver license as I have on my birth certificate, as I have on my voter registration.
> 
> It's not rocket science, but if you can't hack it you have no business voting anyway. And you're full of shit.
Click to expand...



And like every intellectually bankrupt defender of GOP chicanery, you just ignore what you don't like and then blather some childish simplicity as if it justifies your stance.

My example clearly shows how a system can confuse people DESPITE all the information available that should prevent such a mistake.  What voter caging does is take those mistakes and makes it look like it's part of a conspiracy to defraud the voting process by the individual citizen or a political party.....what they effectively due is delay/prevent people from voting.

Every year, people go to my local voting station....if there's a discrepency in the registered name as opposed what's on the driver's license... the Soc. Sec., street address, etc. is easily checked on the spot.  But if some GOP cager is there, he'll DEMAND that voter be kept from the booth until other sources of verification can be presented.  It's like Blackwell enacting an archaic law that station registration must be on a specific bond paper.....picayune and unnecessary, but legal enough to keep the opposition's voting numbers down.

It's called critical thinking, bunky...and that requires dealing with FACTS and reality.  You should try it sometimes.


----------



## taichiliberal

AllieBaba said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony meter just blew up with that post.  After all, since the Tea Party in Wisconsin plans to engage in voter caging, aren't they alleging that the Democrats are the cheaters?
> 
> The sad thing is that both sides are so caught up in slinging mud at the other, they don't work towards a real solution.  The GOP works hard to purge voters, and if you're the one that loses your vote incorrectly, tough for you.  The DNC works so hard to protect voters that if a few bad apples get to cast a vote, that's fine right?
> 
> The truth is we need to try to find the optimal balance between catching fraud and protecting voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To date, all the wailing by the neocon driven GOP and it's punditry about the Dems and Acorn registering fake voters was PROVEN WRONG.
> 
> Voter caging, however, seems to be a very real occurence that the GOP knows all too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a lying piece of dirt you are.
> 
> Acorn workers have a rap sheet (a real one) a mile long. They have never been cleared, they have been convicted of registering fake voters, and this is why they have disbanded and are trying to get themselves together under a new brand.
> 
> Neg rep for a lying asswipe.
Click to expand...



Let me bring you up to speed, bunky.   The major charge by the GOP against ACORN wss that they were creating fake voters and having those fakes registered.  

Reality was that ALL the employees that padded their voter registration sheets were found out and reported to the authorities BY ACORN.  NO fake voters were officially registered through ACORN by any STATE on purpose.  If you can PROVE so, then supply the report from the Justice Dept.

What ACORN was guilty of was NOT reporting internal embezzlement.  ON that charge the management should have been canned and replaced, and/or ACORN defunded.  As it stood, Acorn had it's funding held up do to Dem hand wringing, and they folded.

See bunky, if you're going to shoot your mouth off, have something of substance to back it up.  So if you can't factually prove me wrong, go stamp your feet and whine to your momma about it.


----------



## Trajan

every system is screwed up, shit happens, but thats not what this was about, per se'.
You posted the allegations as fact,  your intent was to smear them and make it appear  this was systemic and willful misconduct, you have been proved wrong. 


You're "arguments" or I should say regurgitation  in this thread is a mess. This is what comes of playing fast and loose, you may be entitled to your own opinon, but you are not entitled to your own facts.
In your haste to dig yourself out of your hole you have not even kept track of what the issue was   becasue you have spent more time trying to back your way of of a few misstatements and issues instead of dealing factually ,like finding the link I did, and that  I had asked you for several pages ago


The gall you have even mentioning someone making a personal remark to you is over the top. 
Wanna play ion the sandbox sonny? Fine, don't whine when you get sand back in your face. 

You've been verbally abusive from post #1, I eventually ran out of patience ( which I take myself to task for) , there is only so much provocation I am willing to take. .....you can smoke screen all you want, this is my last post on this so you're talking to yourself at this point, and frankly, I suspect you have a lot of practice at it to. 

More Tai chi drop the lib...


----------



## California Girl

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash for you.....DESPITE all the bullhorning by Fox News and all the neocon rags like the WND, an investigation showed that a jackass with a baseball bat standing in a predominantly black voter district announcing that he was going to prevent what happened in Florida and Ohio in 2000 DID NOT intimidate ANY voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened in 2000 in fla and ohio?
> 
> I guess mr. Bull was lying then? I see.
> 
> 
> You'd guess wrong as usual, my Tragic friend.   In the 2000 election it was DOCUMENTED FACT that over 57,000 folks in heavily Democratic districts were disenfranchised from voting by the actions of the Republican Secty of State Harris.  It was a DOCUMENTED FACT that GOP re-election staff members were flown down to Florida to disrupt the recount by pretending to be outraged locals.
> 
> In Ohio in 2004, you had numerous voters REGISTER LEGAL COMPLAINTS by Democrats and Independents that the electronic voter machines (produced and installed by self advocating GOP supporter) recorded the OPPOSITE candidate vote.  You also had DOCUMENTED EVIDENCE that Republican Secretary of State Blackwell enacted an long antiquated and disused State requirement of a specific paper bond to be used for district registrations specifically in heavily Democratic districts....a delay tactic that cost votes.
> 
> Your recent Florida story has NOTHING of the sort for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the guy was NOT part of any Democratic Party,and his "organization" is essentially a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: Old Trajan's got nothing, folks.
Click to expand...


Nobody needs you to translate anything, you arrogant bastard. Disagree with other sbut try to refrain from making yourself look like a total fucking moron by 'translating' their words.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trajan has described himself and Fizz with, "You're "arguments" or I should say regurgitation in this thread are a mess. This is what comes of playing fast and loose, you may be entitled to your own opinon, but you are not entitled to your own facts."

When you bring demonstrable, objective evidence to the discussion, let us know, please.


----------



## hboats

taichiliberal said:


> And here's an update on the situation:
> 
> 
> _*Update *Tim Dake of the Wisconsin GrandSons for Liberty and Mark Block, State Director of Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin have both denied involvement in any plot to suppress votes. However, emails sent just last week and subsequently obtained by One Wisconsin Now show that Dake was having an ongoing exchange with tea party leaders and Republican Party of Wisconsin about proceeding with their projectciting plans to remove as many as 70,000 suspect voter registrations from the rolls. Attachments to the emails included a detailed plan for moving forward, including photographing the homes of voters to be targeted for challenge, intimidation, or removal from the rolls._
> 
> Think Progress  Right Wing Foments Voter Fraud Conspiracies, Hatches ?Voter Caging? Plot To Suppress Minority Votes In WI



Sounds like One Wisconsin is illegally getting into someone's private e-mails.  I think this should be investigated.

Rick


----------



## Trajan

hboats said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an update on the situation:
> 
> 
> _*Update *Tim Dake of the Wisconsin GrandSons for Liberty and Mark Block, State Director of Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin have both denied involvement in any plot to suppress votes. However, emails sent just last week and subsequently obtained by One Wisconsin Now show that Dake was having an ongoing exchange with tea party leaders and Republican Party of Wisconsin about proceeding with their projectciting plans to remove as many as 70,000 suspect voter registrations from the rolls. Attachments to the emails included a detailed plan for moving forward, including photographing the homes of voters to be targeted for challenge, intimidation, or removal from the rolls._
> 
> Think Progress  Right Wing Foments Voter Fraud Conspiracies, Hatches ?Voter Caging? Plot To Suppress Minority Votes In WI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like One Wisconsin is illegally getting into someone's private e-mails.  I think this should be investigated.
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


but this is protected you see.........its 'whistle blowing'....


----------



## hboats

Trajan said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an update on the situation:
> 
> 
> _*Update *Tim Dake of the Wisconsin GrandSons for Liberty and Mark Block, State Director of Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin have both denied involvement in any plot to suppress votes. However, emails sent just last week and subsequently obtained by One Wisconsin Now show that Dake was having an ongoing exchange with tea party leaders and Republican Party of Wisconsin about proceeding with their projectciting plans to remove as many as 70,000 suspect voter registrations from the rolls. Attachments to the emails included a detailed plan for moving forward, including photographing the homes of voters to be targeted for challenge, intimidation, or removal from the rolls._
> 
> Think Progress  Right Wing Foments Voter Fraud Conspiracies, Hatches ?Voter Caging? Plot To Suppress Minority Votes In WI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like One Wisconsin is illegally getting into someone's private e-mails.  I think this should be investigated.
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but this is protected you see.........its 'whistle blowing'....
Click to expand...


Well, I hope the actual e-mails were saved, because I wouldn't doubt that One Wisconsin changed them to incriminate.

Rick


----------



## taichiliberal

hboats said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an update on the situation:
> 
> 
> _*Update *Tim Dake of the Wisconsin GrandSons for Liberty and Mark Block, State Director of Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin have both denied involvement in any plot to suppress votes. However, emails sent just last week and subsequently obtained by One Wisconsin Now show that Dake was having an ongoing exchange with tea party leaders and Republican Party of Wisconsin about proceeding with their projectciting plans to remove as many as 70,000 suspect voter registrations from the rolls. Attachments to the emails included a detailed plan for moving forward, including photographing the homes of voters to be targeted for challenge, intimidation, or removal from the rolls._
> 
> Think Progress  Right Wing Foments Voter Fraud Conspiracies, Hatches ?Voter Caging? Plot To Suppress Minority Votes In WI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like One Wisconsin is illegally getting into someone's private e-mails.  I think this should be investigated.
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


Hey, I've got no problem with that.....but you have to remember that whistle blowers and informants can easily forward that information.

But let's not forget...you've got some SERIOUS charges here....IF they pan out to be true, it's going to be a bombshell!


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an update on the situation:
> 
> 
> _*Update *Tim Dake of the Wisconsin GrandSons for Liberty and Mark Block, State Director of Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin have both denied involvement in any plot to suppress votes. However, emails sent just last week and subsequently obtained by One Wisconsin Now show that Dake was having an ongoing exchange with tea party leaders and Republican Party of Wisconsin about proceeding with their projectciting plans to remove as many as 70,000 suspect voter registrations from the rolls. Attachments to the emails included a detailed plan for moving forward, including photographing the homes of voters to be targeted for challenge, intimidation, or removal from the rolls._
> 
> Think Progress  Right Wing Foments Voter Fraud Conspiracies, Hatches ?Voter Caging? Plot To Suppress Minority Votes In WI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like One Wisconsin is illegally getting into someone's private e-mails.  I think this should be investigated.
> 
> Rick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but this is protected you see.........its 'whistle blowing'....
Click to expand...


Whistle blowers, pissed off co-workers, informants.....IF the e-mails are valid and the previous charges pan out....the GOP and the Tea Baggers are up shit's creek.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like One Wisconsin is illegally getting into someone's private e-mails.  I think this should be investigated.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is protected you see.........its 'whistle blowing'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whistle blowers, pissed off co-workers, informants.....IF the e-mails are valid and the previous charges pan out....the GOP and the Tea Baggers are up shit's creek.
Click to expand...

all you have done here is prove you are nothing but a pathetic hyper partisan moron


----------



## taichiliberal

hboats said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like One Wisconsin is illegally getting into someone's private e-mails.  I think this should be investigated.
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is protected you see.........its 'whistle blowing'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I hope the actual e-mails were saved, because I wouldn't doubt that One Wisconsin changed them to incriminate.
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...


Fascinating....you automatically ASSUME a hatchet job.....I wonder what you'll say if the mounting evidence turns out to be true?


----------



## taichiliberal

Trajan said:


> every system is screwed up, shit happens, but thats not what this was about, per se'.
> You posted the allegations as fact,  your intent was to smear them and make it appear  this was systemic and willful misconduct, you have been proved wrong.
> 
> 
> You're "arguments" or I should say regurgitation  in this thread is a mess. This is what comes of playing fast and loose, you may be entitled to your own opinon, but you are not entitled to your own facts.
> In your haste to dig yourself out of your hole you have not even kept track of what the issue was   becasue you have spent more time trying to back your way of of a few misstatements and issues instead of dealing factually ,like finding the link I did, and that  I had asked you for several pages ago
> 
> 
> The gall you have even mentioning someone making a personal remark to you is over the top.
> Wanna play ion the sandbox sonny? Fine, don't whine when you get sand back in your face.
> 
> You've been verbally abusive from post #1, I eventually ran out of patience ( which I take myself to task for) , there is only so much provocation I am willing to take. .....you can smoke screen all you want, this is my last post on this so you're talking to yourself at this point, and frankly, I suspect you have a lot of practice at it to.
> 
> More Tai chi drop the lib...




First off, I posted a report from a reputable newspaper and STATED THAT *IF* THE ALLEGATIONS WERE PROVEN TRUE, I QUESTIONED WHETHER THE MSM WOULD GIVE IT PROPER COVERAGE.

Nothing "abusive" about that.  It's a legitimate issue that has a historical relevence with regards to the Republican party and "caging" in American voting.  Here, for your education

Vote caging - SourceWatch


Secondly, AS THE CHRONOLOGY OF THE POSTS SHOWS, it is YOU who initiated the condescending attitude and snide remarks....seems you can dish it out but you can't take it.  You were in denial about certain facts and made statements based on your ignorance....I proved you wrong and you don't even have the maturity or courage to acknowldege that.

Trajan, the chronology of the post proves you out to be nothing more than an intellectually bankrupt LIAR...your frustration at being proven wrong displays in this delusional rant of yours.  You can lie to yourself, but when you post things that the chronology of the thread does NOT support in any form, that makes you a liar at best, delusional at worst.

Grow up, Trajan....or better yet, block me so your fevered little brow won't be harried by my posts.  If not, just live with getting your sorry ass kicked again.....sending me all the poison pen messages and negative reps won't erase your exposed folly.  So unless you have something of worth on the topic to add, I'll just let you rant alone.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trajan can't carry the argument, taichiliberal.  So ignore him and carry on.


----------



## teapartysamurai

taichiliberal said:


> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election._
> 
> _The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort._
> 
> _The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:_
> 
> _Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]_
> _One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says


 
Oh this is typical!

We got the same thing in Ohio.  

Any effort to counter VOTER FRAUD from liberal groups like Acorn was called "trying to suppress the minority vote."

That's liberal for "we have to intimidate these conservatives with smears before they stop our well oiled vote fraud machine."

*Nothing on that transcript was about suppressing the vote.  It's all trying to stop VOTE FRAUD.*

Democrats tried this BS in 2005 to try and overturn the law that requires a personal ID to vote (like your driver's license.)

It didn't work.  Voters overwhelmingly voted "NO" to the Demcrats "Vote Reform" they put on the ballot.  Voters had, had enough of Acorn flooding the system with Mary Poppins and other BS.  They wanted people presenting their IDs to vote.

That is all that's going on here.

THIS IS WHY LIBERAL MORONS CALL ME A TROLL.

Because they lie their asses off, and I call them on those lies.

That's their idea of "trollling."


----------



## SuMar

It is typical.



> _*One employee told the FBI that ACORN headquarters is wkg [working] for the Democratic Party.*_




ACORN employees tell FBI of deliberate election fraud, according to new documents | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment


----------



## thereisnospoon

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.


Except the New Black Panthers. They used threats and intimidation outside polling places and the Obama admin won't even instruct the DOJ to investigate.


----------



## thereisnospoon

This is typical of liberals to protest whenever their candidates lose elections. 
As far as the Left is concerened political office is a liberal birthright. So when liberal candidates lose their first reaction is "someone HAD to cheat"..


----------



## taichiliberal

teapartysamurai said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election._
> 
> _The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort._
> 
> _The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:_
> 
> _Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]_
> _One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is typical!
> 
> We got the same thing in Ohio.
> 
> Any effort to counter VOTER FRAUD from liberal groups like Acorn was called "trying to suppress the minority vote."
> 
> That's liberal for "we have to intimidate these conservatives with smears before they stop our well oiled vote fraud machine."
> 
> *Nothing on that transcript was about suppressing the vote.  It's all trying to stop VOTE FRAUD.*
> 
> Democrats tried this BS in 2005 to try and overturn the law that requires a personal ID to vote (like your driver's license.)
> 
> It didn't work.  Voters overwhelmingly voted "NO" to the Demcrats "Vote Reform" they put on the ballot.  Voters had, had enough of Acorn flooding the system with Mary Poppins and other BS.  They wanted people presenting their IDs to vote.
> 
> That is all that's going on here.
> 
> THIS IS WHY LIBERAL MORONS CALL ME A TROLL.
> 
> Because they lie their asses off, and I call them on those lies.
> 
> That's their idea of "trollling."
Click to expand...


No chuckles, liberals call you a moron because you haven't a clue as to what's going on.  You keep trying to substitute your absurd opinion, supposition and conjecture as fact....which just doesn't cut it.

I've previously addressed to other idiots like you on this about Acorn and provided information to what voter suppression via voter caging is all about.  READ it, and stop braying like an ass, my intellectually stymied neocon samauri.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, you are a moron tps.  Conservative caging does occur.  No question about that.  Liberal yelling about conservative intentions to cage?  No question about that.  TPS wil lie at the drop of her panties?  No question about that.

Yes, you are a troll.  No, you are not a conservative, merely a radical agenda-driven reactionary.  No queston about that.


----------



## thereisnospoon

taichiliberal said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election._
> 
> _The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort._
> 
> _The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:_
> 
> _Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]_
> _One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Oh this is typical!
> 
> We got the same thing in Ohio.
> 
> Any effort to counter VOTER FRAUD from liberal groups like Acorn was called "trying to suppress the minority vote."
> 
> That's liberal for "we have to intimidate these conservatives with smears before they stop our well oiled vote fraud machine."
> 
> *Nothing on that transcript was about suppressing the vote.  It's all trying to stop VOTE FRAUD.*
> 
> Democrats tried this BS in 2005 to try and overturn the law that requires a personal ID to vote (like your driver's license.)
> 
> It didn't work.  Voters overwhelmingly voted "NO" to the Demcrats "Vote Reform" they put on the ballot.  Voters had, had enough of Acorn flooding the system with Mary Poppins and other BS.  They wanted people presenting their IDs to vote.
> 
> That is all that's going on here.
> 
> THIS IS WHY LIBERAL MORONS CALL ME A TROLL.
> 
> Because they lie their asses off, and I call them on those lies.
> 
> That's their idea of "trollling."
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> No chuckles, liberals call you a moron because you haven't a clue as to what's going on.  You keep trying to substitute your absurd opinion, supposition and conjecture as fact....which just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I've previously addressed to other idiots like you on this about Acorn and provided information to what voter suppression via voter caging is all about.  READ it, and stop braying like an ass, my intellectually stymied neocon samauri._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> Gee, that was clever.
> I've seen one post form you and I already have your number.
> You feel overhwlemed by the reality of a huge democrat loss in November(or not) or a major inferiority complex. You sense some kind of superior intellect here but are frsutrated because there are people who actually have the unmitigated gall to disagree with you. Based on that you must as a card carrying member of the American Left, hurl insults. This with the notion that inulting others makes you feel a sense  of superiority to others.
> _
Click to expand...


----------



## teapartysamurai

taichiliberal said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _One Wisconsin Now, a liberal advocacy group in Madison, said Monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the Nov. 2 general election._
> 
> _The group says they have recordings of a leader of the Tea Party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally Democratic voters who can cast ballots on Nov. 2. Tea Party groups, the Republican Party of Wisconsin and Americans for Prosperity-Wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort._
> 
> _The non-partisan Brennan Center for Justice outlines the process of voter caging:_
> 
> _Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. Moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [Brennan Center, A Guide to Voter Caging, 6/29/07]_
> _One Wisconsin Now said Monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a June 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states Tea Party movement, led by Tim Dake, head of the GrandSons of Liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for Wisconsins Tea Party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements Wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at One Wisconsin Nows voter protection website, Save Wisconsin's Vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> Racine Post: State Republicans, Tea Party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is typical!
> 
> We got the same thing in Ohio.
> 
> Any effort to counter VOTER FRAUD from liberal groups like Acorn was called "trying to suppress the minority vote."
> 
> That's liberal for "we have to intimidate these conservatives with smears before they stop our well oiled vote fraud machine."
> 
> *Nothing on that transcript was about suppressing the vote. It's all trying to stop VOTE FRAUD.*
> 
> Democrats tried this BS in 2005 to try and overturn the law that requires a personal ID to vote (like your driver's license.)
> 
> It didn't work. Voters overwhelmingly voted "NO" to the Demcrats "Vote Reform" they put on the ballot. Voters had, had enough of Acorn flooding the system with Mary Poppins and other BS. They wanted people presenting their IDs to vote.
> 
> That is all that's going on here.
> 
> THIS IS WHY LIBERAL MORONS CALL ME A TROLL.
> 
> Because they lie their asses off, and I call them on those lies.
> 
> That's their idea of "trollling."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No chuckles, liberals call you a moron because you haven't a clue as to what's going on. You keep trying to substitute your absurd opinion, supposition and conjecture as fact....which just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I've previously addressed to other idiots like you on this about Acorn and provided information to what voter suppression via voter caging is all about. READ it, and stop braying like an ass, my intellectually stymied neocon samauri.
Click to expand...

 
This is typical from liberals. When they can't DEBATE THE TRUTH, they start calling names, and double down and LIE SOME MORE.  

What "information" can you provide other than joke websites like "Think Progress," which is just a shill for the Democrat party?

You give me AN EXACT QUOTE from your source material (and I mean the transcript dumbass, not what Think Progress says about the transcript) that says they want to suppress the minority vote?

PRODUCE THE EVIDENCE FOR US!

I won't hold my breath because you can't.  It isn't said once!

What IS said is concerns about VOTE FRAUD by such groups like Acorn.  

You liberals can huff and puff and LIE about Acorn and other groups that engage in vote fraud, BUT YOU CAN'T BLOW THE EVIDENCE DOWN.

It's too widespread and that is why ACORN HAD TO FOLD UP SHOP AND LEAVE OHIO.

So, call names some more.  Scream you have evidence some more.  *What you won't do is produce any credible evidence.*  You'll just give us more opinions about the "evidence" from laughable shills like Think Progress.

Please continue.  I'm laughing at the entertainment value.

What liberals call trolling is what the real world calls, EXPOSING THE TRUTH.

Liberals!  Liars and hypocrites all!


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, you are a moron tps. Conservative caging does occur. No question about that. Liberal yelling about conservative intentions to cage? No question about that. TPS wil lie at the drop of her panties? No question about that.
> 
> Yes, you are a troll. No, you are not a conservative, merely a radical agenda-driven reactionary. No queston about that.


 
Liberals always did condemn in others what they refuse to see in themselves.


----------



## teapartysamurai

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chuckles, liberals call you a moron because you haven't a clue as to what's going on. You keep trying to substitute your absurd opinion, supposition and conjecture as fact....which just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I've previously addressed to other idiots like you on this about Acorn and provided information to what voter suppression via voter caging is all about. READ it, and stop braying like an ass, my intellectually stymied neocon samauri.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, that was clever.
> I've seen one post form you and I already have your number.
> You feel overhwlemed by the reality of a huge democrat loss in November(or not) or a major inferiority complex. You sense some kind of superior intellect here but are frsutrated because there are people who actually have the unmitigated gall to disagree with you. Based on that you must as a card carrying member of the American Left, hurl insults. This with the notion that inulting others makes you feel a sense of superiority to others.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well be reasonable.  What can the little moron do but attack and call names?
> 
> He certainly can't produce any evidence to counter what I've said.
> 
> ANYONE who read the transcript as I did would see Think Progress and he are lying their ass off.
> 
> There isn't a WORD in that transcript about what they suggest.  It has nothing to do with trying to suppress minority vote.  It's concern about vote fraud.
> 
> OF COURSE liberals are going to LIE LIKE HELL about that.  They know they don't have a chance this November unless they steal the vote.  They  have to intimidate ANYONE that would try to fight that with the truth.
> 
> The truth!  That's what liberals fear.  You can always tell, because, when faced with it, they go into hysterical rants filled with foam flecked vitriol.
Click to expand...


----------



## beowolfe

SuMar said:


> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.



You can't be THAT naive, can you?  Heck, you can be prevented from voting.  You're job gets threatened, the police threaten you and/or your family.  Roadblocks can be set up arouond your voting precint to slow down access to the polling place.  There are all sort of things one can to to prevent a registered from voting.  Most of the above, I learned from the GOP.


----------



## JakeStarkey

teapartysamurai said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you are a moron tps. Conservative caging does occur. No question about that. Liberal yelling about conservative intentions to cage? No question about that. TPS wil lie at the drop of her panties? No question about that.
> 
> Yes, you are a troll. No, you are not a conservative, merely a radical agenda-driven reactionary. No queston about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals always did condemn in others what they refuse to see in themselves.
Click to expand...


Honey, even if that is true, you are still convicted of being a lying troll.


----------



## teapartysamurai

beowolfe said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be THAT naive, can you? Heck, you can be prevented from voting. You're job gets threatened, the police threaten you and/or your family. Roadblocks can be set up arouond your voting precint to slow down access to the polling place. There are all sort of things one can to to prevent a registered from voting. Most of the above, I learned from the GOP.
Click to expand...

 
Oh you mean like this??????????????







THAT KIND OF VOTER INTIMIDATION???????????

Yeah, FUNNY, but that WAS COMMITTED BY LIBERALS THE OBAMA DOJ REFUSED TO PROSECUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When you have evidence of the GOP doing the same, do let me know.

All you will have is more lies from Think Progress, et al, claiming it happens with less evidence that you produced.

*This is why pathetic liberal losers have to start flame threads about me in the flame forum.  Because they know they have no hope of taking me on in this forum.  All they have are DNC talking points (aka lies) and they would be destroyed before they got beyond the first post.*

Is it because I am soooooooooooo damn brilliant?  Far from it.  You don't need to be WHEN YOU HAVE THE TRUTH ON YOUR SIDE. Try it some time liberal liars.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you are a moron tps. Conservative caging does occur. No question about that. Liberal yelling about conservative intentions to cage? No question about that. TPS wil lie at the drop of her panties? No question about that.
> 
> Yes, you are a troll. No, you are not a conservative, merely a radical agenda-driven reactionary. No queston about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals always did condemn in others what they refuse to see in themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey, even if that is true, you are still convicted of being a lying troll.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, in the same way Rush Limbaugh is "convicted" of being a racist.  By a pack of yapping losers who couldn't take him on, on their best day and his worst.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rush, just like tps, gets his ass kicked righteously and rightfully every day.  I listen to him several days a week, and every time I do I catch him in out right lies, the same way we do you, tps.

You p'wn yourself everytime you post, tps.

Now hush, liar.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> Rush, just like tps, gets his ass kicked righteously and rightfully every day. I listen to him several days a week, and every time I do I catch him in out right lies, the same way we do you, tps.
> 
> You p'wn yourself everytime you post, tps.
> 
> Now hush, liar.


 
Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure he does!  That's why he has an audience CNN, NBC, ABC, and the rest of them only DREAM about.

Now go take your meds and sit down.  That's a nice delusional, boy!


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Rush, just like tps, gets his ass kicked righteously and rightfully every day.  I listen to him several days a week, and every time I do I catch him in out right lies, the same way we do you, tps.
> 
> You p'wn yourself everytime you post, tps.
> 
> Now hush, liar.


wow, you really are totally out of touch with reality


----------



## teapartysamurai

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush, just like tps, gets his ass kicked righteously and rightfully every day. I listen to him several days a week, and every time I do I catch him in out right lies, the same way we do you, tps.
> 
> You p'wn yourself everytime you post, tps.
> 
> Now hush, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you really are totally out of touch with reality
Click to expand...

 
I don't think he ever WAS in touch with reality to begin with.


----------



## JakeStarkey

A troll you remain, teapartysamuria.  Rush has a small audience, about 1% of the population daily, larger than others, but still small.  Father Coughlin would have 20mm on a single radio night during the 1930s.  Your boy is small time, as you are.  And he regularly lies, just like you do.

Now hush, liar.


----------



## thereisnospoon

teapartysamurai said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, that was clever.
> I've seen one post form you and I already have your number.
> You feel overhwlemed by the reality of a huge democrat loss in November(or not) or a major inferiority complex. You sense some kind of superior intellect here but are frsutrated because there are people who actually have the unmitigated gall to disagree with you. Based on that you must as a card carrying member of the American Left, hurl insults. This with the notion that inulting others makes you feel a sense of superiority to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well be reasonable.  What can the little moron do but attack and call names?
> 
> He certainly can't produce any evidence to counter what I've said.
> 
> ANYONE who read the transcript as I did would see Think Progress and he are lying their ass off.
> 
> There isn't a WORD in that transcript about what they suggest.  It has nothing to do with trying to suppress minority vote.  It's concern about vote fraud.
> 
> OF COURSE liberals are going to LIE LIKE HELL about that.  They know they don't have a chance this November unless they steal the vote.  They  have to intimidate ANYONE that would try to fight that with the truth.
> 
> The truth!  That's what liberals fear.  You can always tell, because, when faced with it, they go into hysterical rants filled with foam flecked vitriol.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry. I either misread your post or replied to the incorrect post.
> I am new here and the overlain boxes with posts inside is a bit different from other forums on which I have participated.
Click to expand...


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> A troll you remain, teapartysamuria.  Rush has a small audience, about 1% of the population daily, larger than others, but still small.  Father Coughlin would have 20mm on a single radio night during the 1930s.  Your boy is small time, as you are.  And he regularly lies, just like you do.
> 
> Now hush, liar.



nice spin.... Jeez can you possbly be a bit more sour grapes.
Limbaugh is THE number one most listened to radio program in the history of talk radio. 
The show's ad rates confirm that.
Father Coughlin? Really?
Rhetorical question coming.. Who the fark is Father Coughlin. Secondly, who cares.
In the 30's, there were three types of media.  Radio, movies and the printed word. notice the one that is not on the list
Radio was THE ONLY electronic media. It makes complete sense to have so many listening in to a religious talk show. There wasn't anything else to listen to....


----------



## JakeStarkey

thereisnospin is an idiot: there can be no other conclusion based on the above.

Go compare objectively the Father Coughlan era and the Rush Limbaugh era, and one quickly realizes the Father had far greater impact than Rush.  And spin's elegantly put "Who the fark is Father Couglin" ends this discussion with him p'wning himself.  He will leave now as TPS as already skeedaled.

Tea Party melt head loons!


----------



## teapartysamurai

thereisnospoon said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well be reasonable. What can the little moron do but attack and call names?
> 
> He certainly can't produce any evidence to counter what I've said.
> 
> ANYONE who read the transcript as I did would see Think Progress and he are lying their ass off.
> 
> There isn't a WORD in that transcript about what they suggest. It has nothing to do with trying to suppress minority vote. It's concern about vote fraud.
> 
> OF COURSE liberals are going to LIE LIKE HELL about that. They know they don't have a chance this November unless they steal the vote. They have to intimidate ANYONE that would try to fight that with the truth.
> 
> The truth! That's what liberals fear. You can always tell, because, when faced with it, they go into hysterical rants filled with foam flecked vitriol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I either misread your post or replied to the incorrect post.
> I am new here and the overlain boxes with posts inside is a bit different from other forums on which I have participated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you replied correctly to tachiliberal or whatever his name is.
> 
> I just responded to you, with a hint of sarcasm.
> 
> I meant "be reasonable" as in how a little newb like tachiliberal would see it.
Click to expand...


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> A troll you remain, teapartysamuria. Rush has a small audience, about 1% of the population daily, larger than others, but still small. Father Coughlin would have 20mm on a single radio night during the 1930s. Your boy is small time, as you are. And he regularly lies, just like you do.
> 
> Now hush, liar.


 
Rush Limbaugh's audience IS 20 million you hack!   

And you have to hark back to the "good old 30s" to find an alternative to Rush?

How lame can you get!


----------



## JakeStarkey

teapartysamurai, you are as "mature" a board poster here as someone with zero points.  Don't put on airs when you have none.  You are troll.  You are a hater.  You want to go back to bad old days and bad old ways.  You won't.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospin is an idiot: there can be no other conclusion based on the above.
> 
> Go compare objectively the Father Coughlan era and the Rush Limbaugh era, and one quickly realizes the Father had far greater impact than Rush. And spin's elegantly put "Who the fark is Father Couglin" ends this discussion with him p'wning himself. He will leave now as TPS as already skeedaled.
> 
> Tea Party melt head loons!


 
I think we see the idiot!

When you have to go back 80 FREAKING YEARS to try and find an alternative to Rush?

All you are saying is there is no liberal who can compete with Rush TODAY!  

Combined the pathetic little hacks don't have Rush Limbaugh's audience so flail away.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ed Schultz kicks Rush's ass today in content and approach, and his ratings are growing exponentially.

Your sidekick was arguing Rush is awesome.  Not he is not, not in context, not when he pulls one million from more than 300 million, while the Father pulled twenty to thirty million from 140 million.

Rush is a big frog in a very small pond.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> Ed Schultz kicks Rush's ass today in content and approach, and his ratings are growing exponentially.
> 
> Your sidekick was arguing Rush is awesome. Not he is not, not in context, not when he pulls one million from more than 300 million, while the Father pulled twenty to thirty million from 140 million.
> 
> Rush is a big frog in a very small pond.


 
Bwahahahaaa!

Ed Shultz?  

Well you just bring us his market share, against Rush's and let's see you prove any of that.

Until then, you notice I have so thoroughly debunked the premise of the op, liberals have ceased to even try and discuss it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rush has about 1% and Ed about .3% and is growing quickly, none of which you will be able to disprove any more than you disproved the OP.

You, TeaPartySamurai, are a newbie shittenpuppy, so that is the respect you get here.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> Rush has about 1% and Ed about .3% and is growing quickly, none of which you will be able to disprove any more than you disproved the OP.
> 
> You, TeaPartySamurai, are a newbie shittenpuppy, so that is the respect you get here.


 
And as usual you don't have a SHRED OF EVIDENCE to back that up.

So, you are reduced to just calling names, which is typically for intellectually challenged liberals.  And all liberals are intellectually challenged.  

Funny no liberal will even TRY to defend the op since I debunked that lie.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Darling girl, you said that Rush was a god of ratings yet can't prove it.

Darling girl, you are the name caller yet get defensive when you are served your own service.  

Darling girl, you have supported the OP from the get go.

Wipe off your cosmetics, TeaPartySamurai, for you will be stood in the window next to the lighted door as the Halloween ornament.

Don't think you can be the shittenpuppy without getting your nose rubbed in it, dear.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Let's see.  We have seen TeaPartySamurai melt down here.

We have seen TeaPartySamurai melt down on the thread where she welshed on a bet.

She melted down several times and was banned (twice!) from Hannitty.

She has no integrity.

Yeah, she won't make it here.


----------



## taichiliberal

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chuckles, liberals call you a moron because you haven't a clue as to what's going on.  You keep trying to substitute your absurd opinion, supposition and conjecture as fact....which just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I've previously addressed to other idiots like you on this about Acorn and provided information to what voter suppression via voter caging is all about.  READ it, and stop braying like an ass, my intellectually stymied neocon samauri.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, that was clever.
> I've seen one post form you and I already have your number.
> You feel overhwlemed by the reality of a huge democrat loss in November(or not) or a major inferiority complex. You sense some kind of superior intellect here but are frsutrated because there are people who actually have the unmitigated gall to disagree with you. Based on that you must as a card carrying member of the American Left, hurl insults. This with the notion that inulting others makes you feel a sense  of superiority to others.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I've quite a few posts and a couple of threads on these boards.  What's interesting is that throughout your little diatribe you say NOTHING about the topic of this thread or the information reported on by the source link.  Instead, you just join in on the personal attack mode of an idiot poster of whom I've dismissed.
> 
> This seems to be a consistent pattern with the neocon driven GOP punditry and it's defenders/supporters.....whenever they cannot deal with facts that don't support their agenda or beliefs, they just try to slander the messenger.
> 
> The chronology of the post shows WHO initiated the insults and condescending attitude....for you to claim otherwise makes you out to be a liar, plain and simple.
> Pity you don't seem to understand that.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> Darling girl, you said that Rush was a god of ratings yet can't prove it.
> 
> Darling girl, you are the name caller yet get defensive when you are served your own service.
> 
> Darling girl, you have supported the OP from the get go.
> 
> Wipe off your cosmetics, TeaPartySamurai, for you will be stood in the window next to the lighted door as the Halloween ornament.
> 
> Don't think you can be the shittenpuppy without getting your nose rubbed in it, dear.


 
Brace yourself. This is going to hurt! 







TALKERS magazine Blog Archive The Top Talk Radio Audiences (Updated 9/10)

A 2.75% against Rush's 15%! Bwahahaaa!

Oh better watch out there Rush old buddy. Ed Shultz is catching up with you!

I can't wait to see how poor delusional Jake or Tachi, spin this one!


----------



## JakeStarkey

TeaPartySamurai understands perfectly.  She smears.  She lies.  She gets her ass kicked.  She is the kick ball for those who have something real to say.  She knows her role.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaPartySamurai understands perfectly. She smears. She lies. She gets her ass kicked. She is the kick ball for those who have something real to say. She knows her role.


 
This is getting my ass kicked!  I should have known the delusional little nimrod would pretend it didn't happen!  

Rush's 15.00 vs. Ed Shultz's 2.75.  Bwahahaaaa!


----------



## JakeStarkey

teapartysamurai said:


> <snip: nothing important>



Arbitron?  Arbitron??  Heh heh.  Go do your due diligence, shitten puppy.  Accepting those inflated fauxcon neo-con numbers would be like accepting fauxnews or, for that matter, TeaPartySamurai: your word.  Dear girl, you have already destroyed that on this board.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip: nothing important>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbitron? Arbitron?? Heh heh. Go do your due diligence, shitten puppy. Accepting those inflated fauxcon neo-con numbers would be like accepting fauxnews or, for that matter, TeaPartySamurai: your word. Dear girl, you have already destroyed that on this board.
Click to expand...

 


Oh get this!  Those ratings can't be right.  They are eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil "neocon" ratings or something like that.

In other words, if it contradicts Jakes delusional world, it can't be true.  LOL

And I notice neither one of your guys will even TRY to discuss the op!


----------



## JakeStarkey

teapartysamurai said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip: nothing important>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbitron? Arbitron?? Heh heh. Go do your due diligence, shitten puppy. Accepting those inflated fauxcon neo-con numbers would be like accepting fauxnews or, for that matter, TeaPartySamurai: your word. Dear girl, you have already destroyed that on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <snip, nothing important>
Click to expand...


Arbitron is not objective or fair or balanced.  It is a fauxcon organization dedicated to propaganda.  The fact that you welsh on bets, tell lies, melt down, and kicked out off boards reflect far more the unreliability of information you post.  The OP?  You p'wnd yourself on that long ago, shittenpuppy.


----------



## taichiliberal

As I said, this case in Wisconsin has YET to be proven....but the circumstancial evidence is compelling because of the recent GOP history of shennanigans regarding our voting process.  Here's a prime example:

*Web-Extended Interview: David Iglesias*

Interview: David Iglesias . NOW | PBS


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arbitron? Arbitron?? Heh heh. Go do your due diligence, shitten puppy. Accepting those inflated fauxcon neo-con numbers would be like accepting fauxnews or, for that matter, TeaPartySamurai: your word. Dear girl, you have already destroyed that on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> <snip, nothing important>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arbitron is not objective or fair or balanced. It is a fauxcon organization dedicated to propaganda. The fact that you welsh on bets, tell lies, melt down, and kicked out off boards reflect far more the unreliability of information you post. The OP? You p'wnd yourself on that long ago, shittenpuppy.
Click to expand...

 
I think we see who's lying!

You haven't produced a shred of evidence to back up anything you have said in this forum.  

I have at least produced evidence.  Where is yours to prove it wrong?


----------



## teapartysamurai

taichiliberal said:


> As I said, this case in Wisconsin has YET to be proven....but the circumstancial evidence is compelling because of the recent GOP history of shennanigans regarding our voting process. Here's a prime example:
> 
> *Web-Extended Interview: David Iglesias*
> 
> Interview: David Iglesias . NOW | PBS


 
You mean like these "shenanigans?????"  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly[/ame]

I can give you RAW FEED of voter intimidation THAT THE OBAMA ADMIN DOJ REFUSES TO PROSECUTE!

All you can bring up are liberal butt kissers for George Soros et al, who will claim GOP "voter intimidation" without a SINGLE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, beside their own baseless assertions.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> Ed Schultz kicks Rush's ass today in content and approach, and his ratings are growing exponentially.
> 
> Your sidekick was arguing Rush is awesome.  Not he is not, not in context, not when he pulls one million from more than 300 million, while the Father pulled twenty to thirty million from 140 million.
> 
> Rush is a big frog in a very small pond.


Ed Schultz....Who the ef is Ed Schultz..
I did a little research.....Keep in mind that Rush Limbaugh is on over 600 stations in every major market in all 50 states as well as Canada. Rush is also on the Armed Services Radio Network...
Ed Schultz appears on.......58 stations. Most of which are small low powered stations some powerd by as little as 1000 watt transmitters. Basically a 1kW transmitter can boradcast a daytime signal about 2-3 miles from the tower. 

NIce try Jakey.
Ed Schultz better start selling some ads or start buying time himself...Cuz, nobodoy listens and advertisers aren't buying.
Oh Schultz is on in NYC.....He's on a station that does not cover the NY Metro area. According to radio-lacator.com, WWRL 1600 AM has a signal pattern that hits Brooklyn,Queens and nearby communities on Long Island.
Here check this out.. It affrims your claim that Ed Schultz's ratings are increasing exponentially....http://www.ihatethemedia.com/radio-ratings-liberal-talk-radio-dying

Let's a take a look at the stations in NYC that handle each respective host and compare, shall we?
Ok....WWRL AM 1600 carries Ed Schultz....That station's all show ratings for all audinces is 0.3..or about 100,000 listeners per day.. A day in radio cosnsists of 6am to 12 midnight. 
A radio audience is considered to be inclusive of all persons 12 and older.
Now Rush Limbaugh's show which is heard on WABC-AM   pulled a 3.8 rating or about 1.3 million listeners..
Now Shcultz has been on the air long enough to the extent that if major stations in major markets thought his show worthy to pick up, these station managements clamoring for revenue would pick up a show as popular as you believe, would they not?
So how do you explain the fact that Schultz is on in Three major markets( LA, NYC and Chi) all on low power stations and the remainder of his affilates are low to medium power stations with little audience penetration?....Just asking because of your boastful claim that Ed Schultz mania seems to be sweeping the nation.


----------



## thereisnospoon

teapartysamurai said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, this case in Wisconsin has YET to be proven....but the circumstancial evidence is compelling because of the recent GOP history of shennanigans regarding our voting process. Here's a prime example:
> 
> *Web-Extended Interview: David Iglesias*
> 
> Interview: David Iglesias . NOW | PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like these "shenanigans?????"
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly[/ame]
> 
> I can give you RAW FEED of voter intimidation THAT THE OBAMA ADMIN DOJ REFUSES TO PROSECUTE!
> 
> All you can bring up are liberal butt kissers for George Soros et al, who will claim GOP "voter intimidation" without a SINGLE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, beside their own baseless assertions.
Click to expand...


These skulls full of mush liberals would deny the existence of blue skies if it would further their agenda.

It comes as no surprise jake and other lefties on here tab Arbitron as some kind of right wing funded company out to destroy liberal talk radio....
Liberal talk radio destroys itself because no one wants to listen. No listeners. No ratings. No ratings. No Ads. No ads= cancelled programs.
The liberal message is one of misery. Liberals are guilt ridden self hating people who believe in equality of outcome. Liberals must hold themselves out to be victims. Liberal do not believe in freedom. They do not believe in the ability of  individuals to overcome their circumstances and becoem the best they can be without of course the assistance of government. Liberals believe in statism and collectivism. 
They believe that people are unable to survive on their own and therefore MUST look to government for all solutions and answers to their problems.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TeaPartyShittenPuppy wants me to refute an offer of proof from a propaganda tank?  The figures are out there for anyone to check.  She lies continually here, in other threads, and got booted from Hannitty (twice), and keeps pwning herself.  She simply is incapable of being honest.


----------



## SuMar

beowolfe said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're job gets threatened, the police threaten you and/or your family.  Roadblocks can be set up arouond your voting precint to slow down access to the polling place.
Click to expand...


Please link all these incidents up...Or you just blowing smoke out your ass?


----------



## SuMar

thereisnospoon said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, this case in Wisconsin has YET to be proven....but the circumstancial evidence is compelling because of the recent GOP history of shennanigans regarding our voting process. Here's a prime example:
> 
> *Web-Extended Interview: David Iglesias*
> 
> Interview: David Iglesias . NOW | PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like these "shenanigans?????"
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly[/ame]
> 
> I can give you RAW FEED of voter intimidation THAT THE OBAMA ADMIN DOJ REFUSES TO PROSECUTE!
> 
> All you can bring up are liberal butt kissers for George Soros et al, who will claim GOP "voter intimidation" without a SINGLE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, beside their own baseless assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These skulls full of mush liberals would deny the existence of blue skies if it would further their agenda.
> 
> It comes as no surprise jake and other lefties on here tab Arbitron as some kind of right wing funded company out to destroy liberal talk radio....
> Liberal talk radio destroys itself because no one wants to listen. No listeners. No ratings. No ratings. No Ads. No ads= cancelled programs.
> The liberal message is one of misery. Liberals are guilt ridden self hating people who believe in equality of outcome. Liberals must hold themselves out to be victims. Liberal do not believe in freedom. They do not believe in the ability of  individuals to overcome their circumstances and becoem the best they can be without of course the assistance of government. Liberals believe in statism and collectivism.
> They believe that people are unable to survive on their own and therefore MUST look to government for all solutions and answers to their problems.
Click to expand...



Even though the libs sent out the Black Panthers to intimidate voters, there was security and cameras. I would love to see these punks try to stop someone from voting.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaPartyShittenPuppy wants me to refute an offer of proof from a propaganda tank? The figures are out there for anyone to check. She lies continually here, in other threads, and got booted from Hannitty (twice), and keeps pwning herself. She simply is incapable of being honest.


 
No, I want you prove one thing YOU have said.

Prove Arbitron is some eeeeeeeeeeevil arm of the neocons.

Prove Rush Limbagh only has a 1% share and Ed Shultz is catching up.

Just prove ANYTHING you have claimed.

I won't hold my breath you will do so.

Your constant screeching with no back up, just adds to your "credibility."


----------



## teapartysamurai

SuMar said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap...No one can keep a registered voter from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're job gets threatened, the police threaten you and/or your family. Roadblocks can be set up arouond your voting precint to slow down access to the polling place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please link all these incidents up...Or you just blowing smoke out your ass?
Click to expand...

 
He's blowing so much smoke out of his ass he hopes we won't notice this:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly[/ame]


----------



## teapartysamurai

SuMar said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like these "shenanigans?????"
> 
> YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly
> 
> I can give you RAW FEED of voter intimidation THAT THE OBAMA ADMIN DOJ REFUSES TO PROSECUTE!
> 
> All you can bring up are liberal butt kissers for George Soros et al, who will claim GOP "voter intimidation" without a SINGLE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, beside their own baseless assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These skulls full of mush liberals would deny the existence of blue skies if it would further their agenda.
> 
> It comes as no surprise jake and other lefties on here tab Arbitron as some kind of right wing funded company out to destroy liberal talk radio....
> Liberal talk radio destroys itself because no one wants to listen. No listeners. No ratings. No ratings. No Ads. No ads= cancelled programs.
> The liberal message is one of misery. Liberals are guilt ridden self hating people who believe in equality of outcome. Liberals must hold themselves out to be victims. Liberal do not believe in freedom. They do not believe in the ability of individuals to overcome their circumstances and becoem the best they can be without of course the assistance of government. Liberals believe in statism and collectivism.
> They believe that people are unable to survive on their own and therefore MUST look to government for all solutions and answers to their problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the libs sent out the Black Panthers to intimidate voters, there was security and cameras. I would love to see these punks try to stop someone from voting.
Click to expand...

 
I think the fact that the DOJ won't prosecute is a suggestion, they might try.


----------



## teapartysamurai

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz kicks Rush's ass today in content and approach, and his ratings are growing exponentially.
> 
> Your sidekick was arguing Rush is awesome. Not he is not, not in context, not when he pulls one million from more than 300 million, while the Father pulled twenty to thirty million from 140 million.
> 
> Rush is a big frog in a very small pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz....Who the ef is Ed Schultz..
> I did a little research.....Keep in mind that Rush Limbaugh is on over 600 stations in every major market in all 50 states as well as Canada. Rush is also on the Armed Services Radio Network...
> Ed Schultz appears on.......58 stations. Most of which are small low powered stations some powerd by as little as 1000 watt transmitters. Basically a 1kW transmitter can boradcast a daytime signal about 2-3 miles from the tower.
> 
> NIce try Jakey.
> Ed Schultz better start selling some ads or start buying time himself...Cuz, nobodoy listens and advertisers aren't buying.
> Oh Schultz is on in NYC.....He's on a station that does not cover the NY Metro area. According to radio-lacator.com, WWRL 1600 AM has a signal pattern that hits Brooklyn,Queens and nearby communities on Long Island.
> Here check this out.. It affrims your claim that Ed Schultz's ratings are increasing exponentially....http://www.ihatethemedia.com/radio-ratings-liberal-talk-radio-dying
> 
> Let's a take a look at the stations in NYC that handle each respective host and compare, shall we?
> Ok....WWRL AM 1600 carries Ed Schultz....That station's all show ratings for all audinces is 0.3..or about 100,000 listeners per day.. A day in radio cosnsists of 6am to 12 midnight.
> A radio audience is considered to be inclusive of all persons 12 and older.
> Now Rush Limbaugh's show which is heard on WABC-AM pulled a 3.8 rating or about 1.3 million listeners..
> Now Shcultz has been on the air long enough to the extent that if major stations in major markets thought his show worthy to pick up, these station managements clamoring for revenue would pick up a show as popular as you believe, would they not?
> So how do you explain the fact that Schultz is on in Three major markets( LA, NYC and Chi) all on low power stations and the remainder of his affilates are low to medium power stations with little audience penetration?....Just asking because of your boastful claim that Ed Schultz mania seems to be sweeping the nation.
Click to expand...

 
It's no wonder liberals don't want to discuss arbitron ratings.  They don't want to hear anything that doesn't fit with their fantasy world in which liberals have a chance to catch up with Rush, Hannity or Beck!


----------



## JakeStarkey

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz kicks Rush's ass today in content and approach, and his ratings are growing exponentially.
> 
> Your sidekick was arguing Rush is awesome.  Not he is not, not in context, not when he pulls one million from more than 300 million, while the Father pulled twenty to thirty million from 140 million.
> 
> Rush is a big frog in a very small pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz....Who the ef is Ed Schultz..
> I did a little research.....Keep in mind that Rush Limbaugh is on over 600 stations in every major market in all 50 states as well as Canada. Rush is also on the Armed Services Radio Network...
> Ed Schultz appears on.......58 stations. Most of which are small low powered stations some powerd by as little as 1000 watt transmitters. Basically a 1kW transmitter can boradcast a daytime signal about 2-3 miles from the tower.
> 
> NIce try Jakey.
> Ed Schultz better start selling some ads or start buying time himself...Cuz, nobodoy listens and advertisers aren't buying.
> Oh Schultz is on in NYC.....He's on a station that does not cover the NY Metro area. According to radio-lacator.com, WWRL 1600 AM has a signal pattern that hits Brooklyn,Queens and nearby communities on Long Island.
> Here check this out.. It affrims your claim that Ed Schultz's ratings are increasing exponentially....http://www.ihatethemedia.com/radio-ratings-liberal-talk-radio-dying
> 
> Let's a take a look at the stations in NYC that handle each respective host and compare, shall we?
> Ok....WWRL AM 1600 carries Ed Schultz....That station's all show ratings for all audinces is 0.3..or about 100,000 listeners per day.. A day in radio cosnsists of 6am to 12 midnight.
> A radio audience is considered to be inclusive of all persons 12 and older.
> Now Rush Limbaugh's show which is heard on WABC-AM   pulled a 3.8 rating or about 1.3 million listeners..
> Now Shcultz has been on the air long enough to the extent that if major stations in major markets thought his show worthy to pick up, these station managements clamoring for revenue would pick up a show as popular as you believe, would they not?
> So how do you explain the fact that Schultz is on in Three major markets( LA, NYC and Chi) all on low power stations and the remainder of his affilates are low to medium power stations with little audience penetration?....Just asking because of your boastful claim that Ed Schultz mania seems to be sweeping the nation.
Click to expand...


spin, check for the objectivity of your sources, which are fauxcon propaganda machines.  You will have to do far better than this.

And, really, do you want to ally with a welsher and liar like the shittenpuppy, TPS?

I mean Maddy just kicked TPS' ass all over another thread the last day, just stomped it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

teapartysamurai said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaPartyShittenPuppy wants me to refute an offer of proof from a propaganda tank? The figures are out there for anyone to check. She lies continually here, in other threads, and got booted from Hannitty (twice), and keeps pwning herself. She simply is incapable of being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want you prove one thing YOU have said.
> 
> Prove Arbitron is some eeeeeeeeeeevil arm of the neocons.
> 
> Prove Rush Limbagh only has a 1% share and Ed Shultz is catching up.
> 
> Just prove ANYTHING you have claimed.
Click to expand...



Anything?  You welshed on a bet, then lied about it.  That's been proved.  Arbitron is a propaganda machine of the fauxcon right.  That's been proved.  You can't carry an argument.  That's been proved.  You act like a shittenpuppy, so that's been proved.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz kicks Rush's ass today in content and approach, and his ratings are growing exponentially.
> 
> Your sidekick was arguing Rush is awesome.  Not he is not, not in context, not when he pulls one million from more than 300 million, while the Father pulled twenty to thirty million from 140 million.
> 
> Rush is a big frog in a very small pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz....Who the ef is Ed Schultz..
> I did a little research.....Keep in mind that Rush Limbaugh is on over 600 stations in every major market in all 50 states as well as Canada. Rush is also on the Armed Services Radio Network...
> Ed Schultz appears on.......58 stations. Most of which are small low powered stations some powerd by as little as 1000 watt transmitters. Basically a 1kW transmitter can boradcast a daytime signal about 2-3 miles from the tower.
> 
> NIce try Jakey.
> Ed Schultz better start selling some ads or start buying time himself...Cuz, nobodoy listens and advertisers aren't buying.
> Oh Schultz is on in NYC.....He's on a station that does not cover the NY Metro area. According to radio-lacator.com, WWRL 1600 AM has a signal pattern that hits Brooklyn,Queens and nearby communities on Long Island.
> Here check this out.. It affrims your claim that Ed Schultz's ratings are increasing exponentially....http://www.ihatethemedia.com/radio-ratings-liberal-talk-radio-dying
> 
> Let's a take a look at the stations in NYC that handle each respective host and compare, shall we?
> Ok....WWRL AM 1600 carries Ed Schultz....That station's all show ratings for all audinces is 0.3..or about 100,000 listeners per day.. A day in radio cosnsists of 6am to 12 midnight.
> A radio audience is considered to be inclusive of all persons 12 and older.
> Now Rush Limbaugh's show which is heard on WABC-AM   pulled a 3.8 rating or about 1.3 million listeners..
> Now Shcultz has been on the air long enough to the extent that if major stations in major markets thought his show worthy to pick up, these station managements clamoring for revenue would pick up a show as popular as you believe, would they not?
> So how do you explain the fact that Schultz is on in Three major markets( LA, NYC and Chi) all on low power stations and the remainder of his affilates are low to medium power stations with little audience penetration?....Just asking because of your boastful claim that Ed Schultz mania seems to be sweeping the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spin, check for the objectivity of your sources, which are fauxcon propaganda machines.  You will have to do far better than this.
> 
> And, really, do you want to ally with a welsher and liar like the shittenpuppy, TPS?
> 
> I mean Maddy just kicked TPS' ass all over another thread the last day, just stomped it.
Click to expand...


You exist in a parallel universe.
ARbitron is psin..Yeah right...
Ok genius if Arbitron were an arm of the whatever you called it necom something...Then why would they publish ratings where urban contemporary stations( mnay minority owned) are top stations in their respective markets/ Would that not blow the lid off the alleged racist bigoted homophobic sexist label yo ulibs place on conservatives? 
Jeez......
Ya know, just because a thought pops into your head does not mean it's worthy to share on a public forum. 
Posting the nonsense you do, takes all the guesswork out of evaulating your room temperature IQ.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaPartyShittenPuppy wants me to refute an offer of proof from a propaganda tank? The figures are out there for anyone to check. She lies continually here, in other threads, and got booted from Hannitty (twice), and keeps pwning herself. She simply is incapable of being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want you prove one thing YOU have said.
> 
> Prove Arbitron is some eeeeeeeeeeevil arm of the neocons.
> 
> Prove Rush Limbagh only has a 1% share and Ed Shultz is catching up.
> 
> Just prove ANYTHING you have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything?  You welshed on a bet, then lied about it.  That's been proved.  Arbitron is a propaganda machine of the fauxcon right.  That's been proved.  You can't carry an argument.  That's been proved.  You act like a shittenpuppy, so that's been proved.
Click to expand...

Hey puddin'..pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow....Be careful not to fart, your head will roll down the street...You wouldn't want your hollow cranium to be used for roller hockey ,would you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Silly 'spin realizes that the fauxcons have lost this discussion and goes on the attack.  Ya just pwnd yourself, kid.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz kicks Rush's ass today in content and approach, and his ratings are growing exponentially.
> 
> Your sidekick was arguing Rush is awesome. Not he is not, not in context, not when he pulls one million from more than 300 million, while the Father pulled twenty to thirty million from 140 million.
> 
> Rush is a big frog in a very small pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz....Who the ef is Ed Schultz..
> I did a little research.....Keep in mind that Rush Limbaugh is on over 600 stations in every major market in all 50 states as well as Canada. Rush is also on the Armed Services Radio Network...
> Ed Schultz appears on.......58 stations. Most of which are small low powered stations some powerd by as little as 1000 watt transmitters. Basically a 1kW transmitter can boradcast a daytime signal about 2-3 miles from the tower.
> 
> NIce try Jakey.
> Ed Schultz better start selling some ads or start buying time himself...Cuz, nobodoy listens and advertisers aren't buying.
> Oh Schultz is on in NYC.....He's on a station that does not cover the NY Metro area. According to radio-lacator.com, WWRL 1600 AM has a signal pattern that hits Brooklyn,Queens and nearby communities on Long Island.
> Here check this out.. It affrims your claim that Ed Schultz's ratings are increasing exponentially....http://www.ihatethemedia.com/radio-ratings-liberal-talk-radio-dying
> 
> Let's a take a look at the stations in NYC that handle each respective host and compare, shall we?
> Ok....WWRL AM 1600 carries Ed Schultz....That station's all show ratings for all audinces is 0.3..or about 100,000 listeners per day.. A day in radio cosnsists of 6am to 12 midnight.
> A radio audience is considered to be inclusive of all persons 12 and older.
> Now Rush Limbaugh's show which is heard on WABC-AM pulled a 3.8 rating or about 1.3 million listeners..
> Now Shcultz has been on the air long enough to the extent that if major stations in major markets thought his show worthy to pick up, these station managements clamoring for revenue would pick up a show as popular as you believe, would they not?
> So how do you explain the fact that Schultz is on in Three major markets( LA, NYC and Chi) all on low power stations and the remainder of his affilates are low to medium power stations with little audience penetration?....Just asking because of your boastful claim that Ed Schultz mania seems to be sweeping the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spin, check for the objectivity of your sources, which are fauxcon propaganda machines. You will have to do far better than this.
> 
> And, really, do you want to ally with a welsher and liar like the shittenpuppy, TPS?
> 
> I mean Maddy just kicked TPS' ass all over another thread the last day, just stomped it.
Click to expand...

 
Considering YOU haven't PROVIDED ONE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, YOU whining about evidence is quite a joke.

It's obvious all you are here to do is troll.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaPartyShittenPuppy wants me to refute an offer of proof from a propaganda tank? The figures are out there for anyone to check. She lies continually here, in other threads, and got booted from Hannitty (twice), and keeps pwning herself. She simply is incapable of being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want you prove one thing YOU have said.
> 
> Prove Arbitron is some eeeeeeeeeeevil arm of the neocons.
> 
> Prove Rush Limbagh only has a 1% share and Ed Shultz is catching up.
> 
> Just prove ANYTHING you have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything? You welshed on a bet, then lied about it. That's been proved. Arbitron is a propaganda machine of the fauxcon right. That's been proved. You can't carry an argument. That's been proved. You act like a shittenpuppy, so that's been proved.
Click to expand...

 
In other words when presented with the fact you haven't PROVIDED ONE SHRED OF EVIDENCE you simply go into an attack rant, and a lying one at that.

When you have prove anything you have said let us know.  Until then you are just proving that liberals can't deal with reality.


----------



## teapartysamurai

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz....Who the ef is Ed Schultz..
> I did a little research.....Keep in mind that Rush Limbaugh is on over 600 stations in every major market in all 50 states as well as Canada. Rush is also on the Armed Services Radio Network...
> Ed Schultz appears on.......58 stations. Most of which are small low powered stations some powerd by as little as 1000 watt transmitters. Basically a 1kW transmitter can boradcast a daytime signal about 2-3 miles from the tower.
> 
> NIce try Jakey.
> Ed Schultz better start selling some ads or start buying time himself...Cuz, nobodoy listens and advertisers aren't buying.
> Oh Schultz is on in NYC.....He's on a station that does not cover the NY Metro area. According to radio-lacator.com, WWRL 1600 AM has a signal pattern that hits Brooklyn,Queens and nearby communities on Long Island.
> Here check this out.. It affrims your claim that Ed Schultz's ratings are increasing exponentially....http://www.ihatethemedia.com/radio-ratings-liberal-talk-radio-dying
> 
> Let's a take a look at the stations in NYC that handle each respective host and compare, shall we?
> Ok....WWRL AM 1600 carries Ed Schultz....That station's all show ratings for all audinces is 0.3..or about 100,000 listeners per day.. A day in radio cosnsists of 6am to 12 midnight.
> A radio audience is considered to be inclusive of all persons 12 and older.
> Now Rush Limbaugh's show which is heard on WABC-AM pulled a 3.8 rating or about 1.3 million listeners..
> Now Shcultz has been on the air long enough to the extent that if major stations in major markets thought his show worthy to pick up, these station managements clamoring for revenue would pick up a show as popular as you believe, would they not?
> So how do you explain the fact that Schultz is on in Three major markets( LA, NYC and Chi) all on low power stations and the remainder of his affilates are low to medium power stations with little audience penetration?....Just asking because of your boastful claim that Ed Schultz mania seems to be sweeping the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin, check for the objectivity of your sources, which are fauxcon propaganda machines. You will have to do far better than this.
> 
> And, really, do you want to ally with a welsher and liar like the shittenpuppy, TPS?
> 
> I mean Maddy just kicked TPS' ass all over another thread the last day, just stomped it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exist in a parallel universe.
> ARbitron is psin..Yeah right...
> Ok genius if Arbitron were an arm of the whatever you called it necom something...Then why would they publish ratings where urban contemporary stations( mnay minority owned) are top stations in their respective markets/ Would that not blow the lid off the alleged racist bigoted homophobic sexist label yo ulibs place on conservatives?
> Jeez......
> Ya know, just because a thought pops into your head does not mean it's worthy to share on a public forum.
> Posting the nonsense you do, takes all the guesswork out of evaulating your room temperature IQ.
Click to expand...

 
He's just lying and whining because he knows he doesn't have a shred of evidence to prove ANYTHING he claims about Ed Shultz vs. Rush Limbaugh in ratings.

That's what liberals do.  When they can't prove their BS, (and when can they) they lie and attack.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> Silly 'spin realizes that the fauxcons have lost this discussion and goes on the attack. Ya just pwnd yourself, kid.


 


Drunk posting.  Fun to watch.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TeaPartySamurai, shittenpuppy of the board and proven welsher (meaning her integrity is non-existent), made some claims and offered arbitron (a noted fauxcon piece of propaganda garbage) in support of her claims.

I have to prove nothing, since her claims are not documented yet.

She has pwnd herself but good across the Board the last few days.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaPartySamurai, shittenpuppy of the board and proven welsher (meaning her integrity is non-existent), made some claims and offered arbitron (a noted fauxcon piece of propaganda garbage) in support of her claims.
> 
> I have to prove nothing, since her claims are not documented yet.
> 
> She has pwnd herself but good across the Board the last few days.


 
Of course he has nothing to prove.  Trolls never do!


----------



## JakeStarkey

TeaPartySamurai has lost not only this thread but also the one with Maddie at http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/135097-does-teapartsamurai-pay-her-debts.html.

I have not had so much fun since we were kicking Liability around last Christmas time.  What a donation to the human spirit Liability's antics were.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> Silly 'spin realizes that the fauxcons have lost this discussion and goes on the attack.  Ya just pwnd yourself, kid.



now you are arguing just to argue. 
A desperate attempt to look good in front of your friends on here, yes?
You are part of breakfast..Toast.


----------



## teapartysamurai

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly 'spin realizes that the fauxcons have lost this discussion and goes on the attack. Ya just pwnd yourself, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are arguing just to argue.
> A desperate attempt to look good in front of your friends on here, yes?
> You are part of breakfast..Toast.
Click to expand...

 
He's just trolling.   He's not the first liberal I've ever met that didn't try this.   "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit!"

He KNOWS he doesn't have a chance dazzling anyone with brilliance, so he's just trolling with BS.

Part of this pattern is, if he knows he can't win the debate with facts, he will try to win with the last word.  

That's all he's doing.  It's stupid and childish, but he doesn't care.  I mean what does he care about looking intelligent.  If he wanted that, he wouldn't be liberal.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Arbitron?  Welshing on a bet?  Lying like a four year old?  What a shittenpuppy.

TeaPartySamurai has lost not only this thread but also the one with Maddie at Does Teapartsamurai Pay Her Debts?.

I have not had so much fun since we were kicking Liability around last Christmas time. What a donation to the human spirit Liability's antics were.


----------



## teapartysamurai

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_tELkI0vbU]YouTube - "I'm A Danger To Myself and Others"[/ame]

If yer dumb, ya die!


----------



## thereisnospoon

teapartysamurai said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly 'spin realizes that the fauxcons have lost this discussion and goes on the attack. Ya just pwnd yourself, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are arguing just to argue.
> A desperate attempt to look good in front of your friends on here, yes?
> You are part of breakfast..Toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just trolling.   He's not the first liberal I've ever met that didn't try this.   "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit!"
> 
> He KNOWS he doesn't have a chance dazzling anyone with brilliance, so he's just trolling with BS.
> 
> Part of this pattern is, if he knows he can't win the debate with facts, he will try to win with the last word.
> 
> That's all he's doing.  It's stupid and childish, but he doesn't care.  I mean what does he care about looking intelligent.  If he wanted that, he wouldn't be liberal.
Click to expand...


It's typical of libs to dig their heels in the ground. The lib template is when in the face of overwhelming facts they bear their talons. They get personal. They make unusubstantiated accusations. They do this to deflect the debate away from the issues which  makes their opposition defend the accusations allowing said liberal to evade the subject of the disucssion.
I don't get bothered. It's free entertainment.


----------



## teapartysamurai

thereisnospoon said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> now you are arguing just to argue.
> A desperate attempt to look good in front of your friends on here, yes?
> You are part of breakfast..Toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just trolling. He's not the first liberal I've ever met that didn't try this. "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit!"
> 
> He KNOWS he doesn't have a chance dazzling anyone with brilliance, so he's just trolling with BS.
> 
> Part of this pattern is, if he knows he can't win the debate with facts, he will try to win with the last word.
> 
> That's all he's doing. It's stupid and childish, but he doesn't care. I mean what does he care about looking intelligent. If he wanted that, he wouldn't be liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's typical of libs to dig their heels in the ground. The lib template is when in the face of overwhelming facts they bear their talons. They get personal. They make unusubstantiated accusations. They do this to deflect the debate away from the issues which makes their opposition defend the accusations allowing said liberal to evade the subject of the disucssion.
> I don't get bothered. It's free entertainment.
Click to expand...

 
Agreed!  

It was pretty obvious, I THOROUGHLY DEBUNKED the premise of the op, so what else did the little nimrod have left?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Salvation Army donations are growing as the members of the board chip into charity as they laugh at Tea Party Samurai's welshing on a bet.  Check it out at Does Teapartsamurai Pay Her Debts?.

Just goes to show the proceedings of a shittenpuppy like TPS can be used to fertilize some good growth.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Gee, I'm like Rush Limbaugh getting all those donations to the armed forces after Harry Reids letter.   That's a good thing.

And the premise of Harry Reid's letter was a phony lie as well.

See lying liberals aren't so bad after all!


----------



## JakeStarkey

The premise of your bet, shittenpuppy, was not false.  However, you were, and you are paying the price for it.  You are a welsher, you are a liar, and you are lost little soul. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/135097-does-teapartsamurai-pay-her-debts-30.html


----------



## teapartysamurai




----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, you are the Board's troll, TPS


----------



## GHook93

I listened to the whole audio (well correction the parts the libnazi didn't edit out) and this man is a patriot. His aim is to stop voter fraud and glup people from voting multiple times in one election for various districts they aren't residents in! OMG he's a MONSTER!!! 

(1) There wasn't one thing mentioned about minorities or even DEMOCRATS. They spoke of voters in general and preventing voter fraud in general. YOU MONSTER! But the libtard always try to inject race into the argue, because that gets the simpletons angry!
(2) What was he talking about? People registered in many different counties and counties they are not residents in yet can vote in. Quote,"This person is registered in this county, this county and this county." Meaning this person could theoritically vote several times and for reps out of their district. And they want to stop this. OMG he wants to prevent voter fraud, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure a person can only vote ONCE, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure that people don't vote in districts or for reps they are not residents in, OMG HE IS HANIBAL LECTOR!
(3) The email and mailings were to tell registered voters to reregister or register in the right district and to get volunteers! OMG he's evil!
(4) Then he is asking for volunteers to go to polls to, glup, stop VOTER FRAUD!!! IS THIS GUY THE DEVIL OR WHAT. You do know challenging a person's voter eligibility is cost you $100K or 3 years in prison if unsuccessful! So the challenger must be right. If WS rationally required Identification checks to vote, then this wouldn't be necessary.
(5) I thought the libtard making this propaganda piece was great in editing out a good chunk of the audio. Can you saying taking someone out of context a little? Such a dishonest move!
(6) He also stated, "If you see fraudulent activity call a lawyer and they will determine if the police needs to get involved." So he wants to fight fraudulent voting, YOU MONSTER, YOU CRIMINAL!!!
(7) He talked about 12 different people registering under his home and he talked about getting those people off it and suggesting others do the same. THAT IS IT, DEPORT THIS AMIGO!


*It amazes me that Libtards twist fighting voter fraud into the a crime, yet make committing voter fraud a legitimate undertaking!*


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> It is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*One employee told the FBI that ACORN headquarters is wkg [working] for the Democratic Party.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN employees tell FBI of deliberate election fraud, according to new documents | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment
Click to expand...


What's "Typical" is your repeated demonstration of ignorance on the subject as well as repeating dated and disproved material.  What you source here was NEVER proven by the Justice Dept. or FBI.....your article just reports what some joker told the FBI.  That's called a preliminary report.


Get your act together kid.


----------



## taichiliberal

thereisnospoon said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, this case in Wisconsin has YET to be proven....but the circumstancial evidence is compelling because of the recent GOP history of shennanigans regarding our voting process. Here's a prime example:
> 
> *Web-Extended Interview: David Iglesias*
> 
> Interview: David Iglesias . NOW | PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like these "shenanigans?????"
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly[/ame]
> 
> I can give you RAW FEED of voter intimidation THAT THE OBAMA ADMIN DOJ REFUSES TO PROSECUTE!
> 
> All you can bring up are liberal butt kissers for George Soros et al, who will claim GOP "voter intimidation" without a SINGLE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, beside their own baseless assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These skulls full of mush liberals would deny the existence of blue skies if it would further their agenda.
> 
> It comes as no surprise jake and other lefties on here tab Arbitron as some kind of right wing funded company out to destroy liberal talk radio....
> Liberal talk radio destroys itself because no one wants to listen. No listeners. No ratings. No ratings. No Ads. No ads= cancelled programs.
> The liberal message is one of misery. Liberals are guilt ridden self hating people who believe in equality of outcome. Liberals must hold themselves out to be victims. Liberal do not believe in freedom. They do not believe in the ability of  individuals to overcome their circumstances and becoem the best they can be without of course the assistance of government. Liberals believe in statism and collectivism.
> They believe that people are unable to survive on their own and therefore MUST look to government for all solutions and answers to their problems.
Click to expand...


You're boring everyone with your ignorance ...... on this thread I provided proof that these clowns were taken to court....one guy actually got charged with intimidation (he had the bat) the others were dimissed (shooting your mouth off is not a crime, ya know).  There's no link between these yahoos and any Dem party, the NAACP...no one.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/134312-tea-party-plot-in-wisconsin-6.html#post2779313

Unfortunately, there is AMPLE history of GOP voter caging

Vote caging - SourceWatch

And as I stated a few times, the Wisconsin situation has growing circumstantial evidence.  If it pans out to be true, will the MSM cover it adequately?


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like these "shenanigans?????"
> 
> YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly
> 
> I can give you RAW FEED of voter intimidation THAT THE OBAMA ADMIN DOJ REFUSES TO PROSECUTE!
> 
> All you can bring up are liberal butt kissers for George Soros et al, who will claim GOP "voter intimidation" without a SINGLE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, beside their own baseless assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These skulls full of mush liberals would deny the existence of blue skies if it would further their agenda.
> 
> It comes as no surprise jake and other lefties on here tab Arbitron as some kind of right wing funded company out to destroy liberal talk radio....
> Liberal talk radio destroys itself because no one wants to listen. No listeners. No ratings. No ratings. No Ads. No ads= cancelled programs.
> The liberal message is one of misery. Liberals are guilt ridden self hating people who believe in equality of outcome. Liberals must hold themselves out to be victims. Liberal do not believe in freedom. They do not believe in the ability of  individuals to overcome their circumstances and becoem the best they can be without of course the assistance of government. Liberals believe in statism and collectivism.
> They believe that people are unable to survive on their own and therefore MUST look to government for all solutions and answers to their problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the libs sent out the Black Panthers to intimidate voters, there was security and cameras. I would love to see these punks try to stop someone from voting.
Click to expand...


You seem hell bent on being willfully ignorant.  This was addressed:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/134312-tea-party-plot-in-wisconsin-6.html#post2779313


----------



## taichiliberal

GHook93 said:


> I listened to the whole audio (well correction the parts the libnazi didn't edit out) and this man is a patriot. His aim is to stop voter fraud and glup people from voting multiple times in one election for various districts they aren't residents in! OMG he's a MONSTER!!!
> 
> (1) There wasn't one thing mentioned about minorities or even DEMOCRATS. They spoke of voters in general and preventing voter fraud in general. YOU MONSTER! But the libtard always try to inject race into the argue, because that gets the simpletons angry!
> (2) What was he talking about? People registered in many different counties and counties they are not residents in yet can vote in. Quote,"This person is registered in this county, this county and this county." Meaning this person could theoritically vote several times and for reps out of their district. And they want to stop this. OMG he wants to prevent voter fraud, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure a person can only vote ONCE, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure that people don't vote in districts or for reps they are not residents in, OMG HE IS HANIBAL LECTOR!
> (3) The email and mailings were to tell registered voters to reregister or register in the right district and to get volunteers! OMG he's evil!
> (4) Then he is asking for volunteers to go to polls to, glup, stop VOTER FRAUD!!! IS THIS GUY THE DEVIL OR WHAT. You do know challenging a person's voter eligibility is cost you $100K or 3 years in prison if unsuccessful! So the challenger must be right. If WS rationally required Identification checks to vote, then this wouldn't be necessary.
> (5) I thought the libtard making this propaganda piece was great in editing out a good chunk of the audio. Can you saying taking someone out of context a little? Such a dishonest move!
> (6) He also stated, "If you see fraudulent activity call a lawyer and they will determine if the police needs to get involved." So he wants to fight fraudulent voting, YOU MONSTER, YOU CRIMINAL!!!
> (7) He talked about 12 different people registering under his home and he talked about getting those people off it and suggesting others do the same. THAT IS IT, DEPORT THIS AMIGO!
> 
> 
> *It amazes me that Libtards twist fighting voter fraud into the a crime, yet make committing voter fraud a legitimate undertaking!*



What's amazing is what a fanatastic liar you are.  The audios YOU highlight are a bunch of quoted teabaggers bullhorning the usual amazing tales of voter fraud....NOTHING DOCUMENTED OUTSIDE THEIR SAYING SO.  NOTHING taken out of context....it's THEIR OWN WORDS.  And that's hardly a justification for the little GOP shills are planning massive voter caging, 

Like it or not, the GOP has a documented history of this:

Vote caging - SourceWatch

Only a complete idiot or someone being willfully ignorant would buy into the bogus claim that all this is to prevent voter fraud by the Dems...since NO EDEM or Acorn voter fraud was found by the FBI or the Bush Dept. of Justice in 2000 or 2004.

What YOU need to do is stop trying to pass off your opinion, supposition and conjecture as fact....and STOP distorting and misrepresenting the FACTS being presented.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TeaPartyShittenPuppy is not a conservative any more than I am a liberal.

She is a fauxAmerican reactionary wack who outed her own integrity and personal character.  She has not gone back to that thread because everyone was laughing so hard at her.  The kitty of donations to the Salvation Army because of her loss should be over $200.

That is her worth here: a good laugh and some donations to charity because she couldn't keep a promise.


----------



## SuMar

taichiliberal said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*One employee told the FBI that ACORN headquarters is wkg [working] for the Democratic Party.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN employees tell FBI of deliberate election fraud, according to new documents | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "Typical" is your repeated demonstration of ignorance on the subject as well as repeating dated and disproved material.  What you source here was NEVER proven by the Justice Dept. or FBI.....your article just reports what some joker told the FBI.  That's called a preliminary report.
> 
> 
> Get your act together kid.
Click to expand...




What's actually funny is you coming to the defense of something you know nothing about.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sumar, please check your BSometer.  You are one of the least informed about ACORN on this board.


----------



## teapartysamurai

GHook93 said:


> I listened to the whole audio (well correction the parts the libnazi didn't edit out) and this man is a patriot. His aim is to stop voter fraud and glup people from voting multiple times in one election for various districts they aren't residents in! OMG he's a MONSTER!!!
> 
> (1) There wasn't one thing mentioned about minorities or even DEMOCRATS. They spoke of voters in general and preventing voter fraud in general. YOU MONSTER! But the libtard always try to inject race into the argue, because that gets the simpletons angry!
> (2) What was he talking about? People registered in many different counties and counties they are not residents in yet can vote in. Quote,"This person is registered in this county, this county and this county." Meaning this person could theoritically vote several times and for reps out of their district. And they want to stop this. OMG he wants to prevent voter fraud, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure a person can only vote ONCE, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure that people don't vote in districts or for reps they are not residents in, OMG HE IS HANIBAL LECTOR!
> (3) The email and mailings were to tell registered voters to reregister or register in the right district and to get volunteers! OMG he's evil!
> (4) Then he is asking for volunteers to go to polls to, glup, stop VOTER FRAUD!!! IS THIS GUY THE DEVIL OR WHAT. You do know challenging a person's voter eligibility is cost you $100K or 3 years in prison if unsuccessful! So the challenger must be right. If WS rationally required Identification checks to vote, then this wouldn't be necessary.
> (5) I thought the libtard making this propaganda piece was great in editing out a good chunk of the audio. Can you saying taking someone out of context a little? Such a dishonest move!
> (6) He also stated, "If you see fraudulent activity call a lawyer and they will determine if the police needs to get involved." So he wants to fight fraudulent voting, YOU MONSTER, YOU CRIMINAL!!!
> (7) He talked about 12 different people registering under his home and he talked about getting those people off it and suggesting others do the same. THAT IS IT, DEPORT THIS AMIGO!
> 
> 
> *It amazes me that Libtards twist fighting voter fraud into the a crime, yet make committing voter fraud a legitimate undertaking!*


 
I know.  The entire transcript (I read the transcript, not the audio) is about fighting voter FRAUD.

Like I've always said, the translation of a "racist" is a liberal losing an argument.

They know they are losing in the arena of voter fraud.  They used to have Acorn and other groups at their beck and call.  Now they are getting busted.

So what do they do?  Claim it's really to try and stop "minorities" from voting.

Sure!  Mary Poppins is a minority, but that doesn't give her a right to vote!


----------



## JakeStarkey

TeaPartyShittenPuppy at work making herself look even more stupid.


----------



## teapartysamurai

taichiliberal said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*One employee told the FBI that ACORN headquarters is wkg [working] for the Democratic Party.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN employees tell FBI of deliberate election fraud, according to new documents | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "Typical" is your repeated demonstration of ignorance on the subject as well as repeating dated and disproved material. What you source here was NEVER proven by the Justice Dept. or FBI.....your article just reports what some joker told the FBI. That's called a preliminary report.
> 
> 
> Get your act together kid.
Click to expand...

 
Is it your contention that minorites can only vote fraudulently?

That minorities can't vote with a proper ID?

That's rather racist of you, isn't it?  

Yeah tachi give it up.  Acorn didn't have to fold up shop in Ohio and several other states because they are innocent as the wind driven snow.

You can keep screaming but the evidence IS OBVIOUS.

Besides that, the trancript and video you provide, MAKE IT CLEAR, their concern is about VOTE FRAUD.

The fact that YOU think that will keep minorities from voting reveals RACISM IN YOU and Think Progress and that is OBVIOUS!


----------



## teapartysamurai

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like these "shenanigans?????"
> 
> YouTube - "Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly
> 
> I can give you RAW FEED of voter intimidation THAT THE OBAMA ADMIN DOJ REFUSES TO PROSECUTE!
> 
> All you can bring up are liberal butt kissers for George Soros et al, who will claim GOP "voter intimidation" without a SINGLE SHRED OF EVIDENCE, beside their own baseless assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These skulls full of mush liberals would deny the existence of blue skies if it would further their agenda.
> 
> It comes as no surprise jake and other lefties on here tab Arbitron as some kind of right wing funded company out to destroy liberal talk radio....
> Liberal talk radio destroys itself because no one wants to listen. No listeners. No ratings. No ratings. No Ads. No ads= cancelled programs.
> The liberal message is one of misery. Liberals are guilt ridden self hating people who believe in equality of outcome. Liberals must hold themselves out to be victims. Liberal do not believe in freedom. They do not believe in the ability of individuals to overcome their circumstances and becoem the best they can be without of course the assistance of government. Liberals believe in statism and collectivism.
> They believe that people are unable to survive on their own and therefore MUST look to government for all solutions and answers to their problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're boring everyone with your ignorance ...... on this thread I provided proof that these clowns were taken to court....one guy actually got charged with intimidation (he had the bat) the others were dimissed (shooting your mouth off is not a crime, ya know). There's no link between these yahoos and any Dem party, the NAACP...no one.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/134312-tea-party-plot-in-wisconsin-6.html#post2779313
> 
> Unfortunately, there is AMPLE history of GOP voter caging
> 
> Vote caging - SourceWatch
> 
> And as I stated a few times, the Wisconsin situation has growing circumstantial evidence. If it pans out to be true, will the MSM cover it adequately?
Click to expand...

 
The DOJ REFUSED TO PURSUE THE CASE.  You can spin that all you want.

And I ask again, is it you contention that minorities can't vote without fraud?

Becaus that is what your transcript is against VOTE FRAUD.

GIVE US AN EXACT QUOTE FROM THAT TRANSCRIPT OF THEM SAYING THEY WANT TO STO MINORITIES FROM VOTING.

You can't, because YOU'RE LYING YOUR ASS OFF!


----------



## teapartysamurai

taichiliberal said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> These skulls full of mush liberals would deny the existence of blue skies if it would further their agenda.
> 
> It comes as no surprise jake and other lefties on here tab Arbitron as some kind of right wing funded company out to destroy liberal talk radio....
> Liberal talk radio destroys itself because no one wants to listen. No listeners. No ratings. No ratings. No Ads. No ads= cancelled programs.
> The liberal message is one of misery. Liberals are guilt ridden self hating people who believe in equality of outcome. Liberals must hold themselves out to be victims. Liberal do not believe in freedom. They do not believe in the ability of individuals to overcome their circumstances and becoem the best they can be without of course the assistance of government. Liberals believe in statism and collectivism.
> They believe that people are unable to survive on their own and therefore MUST look to government for all solutions and answers to their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the libs sent out the Black Panthers to intimidate voters, there was security and cameras. I would love to see these punks try to stop someone from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem hell bent on being willfully ignorant. This was addressed:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/134312-tea-party-plot-in-wisconsin-6.html#post2779313
Click to expand...

 
You haven't addressed anything but insist that your "evidence" proves something when all it talks about is trying to stop vote fraud.

You are laughable!


----------



## teapartysamurai

taichiliberal said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the whole audio (well correction the parts the libnazi didn't edit out) and this man is a patriot. His aim is to stop voter fraud and glup people from voting multiple times in one election for various districts they aren't residents in! OMG he's a MONSTER!!!
> 
> (1) There wasn't one thing mentioned about minorities or even DEMOCRATS. They spoke of voters in general and preventing voter fraud in general. YOU MONSTER! But the libtard always try to inject race into the argue, because that gets the simpletons angry!
> (2) What was he talking about? People registered in many different counties and counties they are not residents in yet can vote in. Quote,"This person is registered in this county, this county and this county." Meaning this person could theoritically vote several times and for reps out of their district. And they want to stop this. OMG he wants to prevent voter fraud, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure a person can only vote ONCE, WHAT A MONSTER. He wants to insure that people don't vote in districts or for reps they are not residents in, OMG HE IS HANIBAL LECTOR!
> (3) The email and mailings were to tell registered voters to reregister or register in the right district and to get volunteers! OMG he's evil!
> (4) Then he is asking for volunteers to go to polls to, glup, stop VOTER FRAUD!!! IS THIS GUY THE DEVIL OR WHAT. You do know challenging a person's voter eligibility is cost you $100K or 3 years in prison if unsuccessful! So the challenger must be right. If WS rationally required Identification checks to vote, then this wouldn't be necessary.
> (5) I thought the libtard making this propaganda piece was great in editing out a good chunk of the audio. Can you saying taking someone out of context a little? Such a dishonest move!
> (6) He also stated, "If you see fraudulent activity call a lawyer and they will determine if the police needs to get involved." So he wants to fight fraudulent voting, YOU MONSTER, YOU CRIMINAL!!!
> (7) He talked about 12 different people registering under his home and he talked about getting those people off it and suggesting others do the same. THAT IS IT, DEPORT THIS AMIGO!
> 
> 
> *It amazes me that Libtards twist fighting voter fraud into the a crime, yet make committing voter fraud a legitimate undertaking!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is what a fanatastic liar you are. *The audios YOU highlight are a bunch of quoted teabaggers bullhorning the usual amazing tales of voter fraud.*...NOTHING DOCUMENTED OUTSIDE THEIR SAYING SO. NOTHING taken out of context....it's THEIR OWN WORDS. And that's hardly a justification for the little GOP shills are planning massive voter caging,
> 
> Like it or not, the GOP has a documented history of this:
> 
> Vote caging - SourceWatch
> 
> Only a complete idiot or someone being willfully ignorant would buy into the bogus claim that all this is to prevent voter fraud by the Dems...since NO EDEM or Acorn voter fraud was found by the FBI or the Bush Dept. of Justice in 2000 or 2004.
> 
> What YOU need to do is stop trying to pass off your opinion, supposition and conjecture as fact....and STOP distorting and misrepresenting the FACTS being presented.
Click to expand...

 
Well he finally ADMITS IT.  It's about voter faud.

And if Acorn was so innocent why did they have to close up shop in so many states?

It's laughable to bring up the Bush admin.  THE STATES THEMSELVES BROUGHT CHARGES AGAINST ACORN.  

That's why they had to close up shop!


----------



## JakeStarkey

teapartysamurai said:


> <snip>



TeaPartyShittenPuppy looking more stupid.  Reveals her racism in calling others who have out her as racist.  Knows nothing about ACORN.  And the board continues to laugh at her.


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN employees tell FBI of deliberate election fraud, according to new documents | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "Typical" is your repeated demonstration of ignorance on the subject as well as repeating dated and disproved material.  What you source here was NEVER proven by the Justice Dept. or FBI.....your article just reports what some joker told the FBI.  That's called a preliminary report.
> 
> 
> Get your act together kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's actually funny is you coming to the defense of something you know nothing about.
Click to expand...



Wise up, sweety....just because you say so doesn't make it real.  As the chronology of the posts shows, your blatantly willful ignorance on subjects is apalling.....worst, you continually site outdated and disproved neocon talking points as "proof" of your assertions.

So one joker tells an FBI agent that ACORN was working for the Dem Party directly.  Fine....WHERE'S THE PROOF?!!?


*B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution*

B&#39;klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution

*Daily Caller blames Obama for investigation Bush's FBI decided not to conduct*

Daily Caller  blames Obama for investigation Bush&#39;s FBI decided not to conduct | Media Matters for America


----------



## taichiliberal

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaPartyShittenPuppy at work making herself look even more stupid.



Once you logically and factually prove folk with TPS mindset wrong, any further response to them is just giving them a platform to repeat their dreck 6 ways to Sunday.  Just ignore them like I do....saves time and space.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> TeaPartyShittenPuppy at work making herself look even more stupid.


no, that would be YOU

arbitron a "fauxcon"

you are too fucking stupid for words

Arbitron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaPartyShittenPuppy at work making herself look even more stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you logically and factually prove folk with TPS mindset wrong, any further response to them is just giving them a platform to repeat their dreck 6 ways to Sunday.  Just ignore them like I do....saves time and space.
Click to expand...

kinda what YOU do, eh chachi


----------



## eots

taichiliberal said:


> if these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *state republicans, tea party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _one wisconsin now, a liberal advocacy group in madison, said monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the tea party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally democratic voters who can cast ballots on nov. 2. Tea party groups, the republican party of wisconsin and americans for prosperity-wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan brennan center for justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [brennan center, a guide to voter caging, 6/29/07]
> one wisconsin now said monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a june 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states tea party movement, led by tim dake, head of the grandsons of liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for wisconsins tea party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at one wisconsin nows voter protection website, save wisconsin's vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> racine post: State republicans, tea party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says





wow those conservative folk are akin to terrorist we best be doing something


----------



## SuMar

taichiliberal said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's "Typical" is your repeated demonstration of ignorance on the subject as well as repeating dated and disproved material.  What you source here was NEVER proven by the Justice Dept. or FBI.....your article just reports what some joker told the FBI.  That's called a preliminary report.
> 
> 
> Get your act together kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's actually funny is you coming to the defense of something you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, sweety....just because you say so doesn't make it real.  As the chronology of the posts shows, your blatantly willful ignorance on subjects is apalling.....worst, you continually site outdated and disproved neocon talking points as "proof" of your assertions.
> 
> So one joker tells an FBI agent that ACORN was working for the Dem Party directly.  Fine....WHERE'S THE PROOF?!!?
> 
> 
> *B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution*
> 
> B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution
> 
> *Daily Caller blames Obama for investigation Bush's FBI decided not to conduct*
> 
> Daily Caller *blames Obama for investigation Bush's FBI decided not to conduct | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...



And yet you still insist on defending something you know nothing about. You need to do your research. It's amusing how you keep making yourself look more and more foolish.


----------



## SuMar

eots said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> if these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *state republicans, tea party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _one wisconsin now, a liberal advocacy group in madison, said monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the tea party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally democratic voters who can cast ballots on nov. 2. Tea party groups, the republican party of wisconsin and americans for prosperity-wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan brennan center for justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [brennan center, a guide to voter caging, 6/29/07]
> one wisconsin now said monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a june 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states tea party movement, led by tim dake, head of the grandsons of liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for wisconsins tea party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at one wisconsin nows voter protection website, save wisconsin's vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> racine post: State republicans, tea party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow those conservative folk are akin to terrorist we best be doing something
Click to expand...




We should just sit back and watch the liberals run amok.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Thru all the bullshit defense of ACORN, the bottom line is the group have lost it's federal funding...
ACORN support voter fraud. That's all that matters. ACORN is a criminal organization.


----------



## JakeStarkey

thereisnospoon is a moron.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon is a moron.



Yeah, ok.. That doesn't change the facts.


----------



## DiveCon

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok.. That doesn't change the facts.
Click to expand...

to jokey it does


----------



## JakeStarkey

spoon, you have no facts other than you are a moron.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> spoon, you have no facts other than you are a moron.


more projection from jokey


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> spoon, you have no facts other than you are a moron.



Typical lefty....Absence of a grasp on the facts neccessitates hurling insults..
You represent your side well, comrade.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Actually I am a centrist moderate who is pointing out you have no facts.  Next.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Actually I am a centrist moderate who is pointing out you have no facts.  Next.


you are NONE of the above


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> Actually I am a centrist moderate who is pointing out you have no facts.  Next.


Centrist moderate? Please.. There is no such thing. You people are worse than extremists.
You have no core values. No standards. Refute the the conept of right and wrong.
You sit on the fence. You take a stance on an issue only when you find which side is popular.
You follow the crowd.
You are rudderless.
A moderate is a liberal that is afraid to admit being a liberal. Most of those who call themselves so, vote for liberals because liberals make your little entitled selves feel safe knowing that if you fail, the government is there to pick you up and dust you off.
You people are takers. 
MOderate.....what a bunch of bullshit
Pick a side and take a stand.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I love and follow the Golden Rule.

I love and follow the Two Great Commandments.

I love the Constitution, I love the Declaration of Independence, and I served in our armed forces for many years so people-just-like-you-who-wont/don't-get-it get to have their say.  

I understand the core value of America is the life, liberty, happiness, and property of the common man and woman, not Big Business.

I have no trouble refuting the speciousness of platitudes like yours as those of losers when I address clubs, associations, church groups, youth groups, school groups, Kiwanis, Lions, etc.

You are the voice of the past, of hate, of unAmericanism, and I have no difficulty in describing the grave of lost values into which your ilk are descending.


----------



## taichiliberal

thereisnospoon said:


> Thru all the bullshit defense of ACORN, the bottom line is the group have lost it's federal funding...
> ACORN support voter fraud. That's all that matters. ACORN is a criminal organization.



And here is a prime example of stupidity found within the Tea Party, the neocon punditry, and the various off shoots and variations of such:

Once all the lies about Acorn have been disproven, they sit back on their brains and say, "well, they lost their funding....it doesn't matter why."

Okay, one more time for the cheap seats:  Acorn had a case of internal embezzlement that they didn't initially report to the Feds.   When a whistle blower called in the Feds, it was revealed that the man responsible was canned, and the money returned by his brother...an ACORN exec that was demoted.

For this , in my humble opinion, Acorn should have been shut down and revamped under Federal watch dogs.  But instead, Congress was watching the polls, and decided to wash it hands of the deal.


All the other BS about Acorn was just that, Fox News rehashed BS that was NOT proved out by the FBI.


Now, that being said, let's see what turns out in Wisconsin?

But, that wasn't the iss


----------



## thereisnospoon

JakeStarkey said:


> I love and follow the Golden Rule.
> 
> I love and follow the Two Great Commandments.
> 
> I love the Constitution, I love the Declaration of Independence, and I served in our armed forces for many years so people-just-like-you-who-wont/don't-get-it get to have their say.
> 
> I understand the core value of America is the life, liberty, happiness, and property of the common man and woman, not Big Business.
> 
> I have no trouble refuting the speciousness of platitudes like yours as those of losers when I address clubs, associations, church groups, youth groups, school groups, Kiwanis, Lions, etc.
> 
> You are the voice of the past, of hate, of unAmericanism, and I have no difficulty in describing the grave of lost values into which your ilk are descending.


Then consider yourself unable to be truthful about yourself.
If in fact you truly believe these things you have described aboput yourself.
Don't call yourself a moderate. That label is an excuse to not have to take a stand.
You exude arrogance. That is your problem.
I used to be like you. SUspicious of big business. I learned very quickly that without business , we are lost.

I can't stand people who think the wealthy somehow cheated them. That government exists to satisfy their blood lust to "get even with those evil rich people"..That's crap.
There are those who think if the government slams those more fortunate with confiscatory taxes it will somehow land in their lap.
To those people I say, make your own mark. Stop looking to others to provide for you.
I believe in personal responsibility, rugged individualism, the ability of all Americans to achieve to the best of their ability. I think government should play the smallest of  roles in our personal lives. 
Government is overbearing and intrusive. 
BTW ,Thank you for your service to the nation.


----------



## thereisnospoon

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thru all the bullshit defense of ACORN, the bottom line is the group have lost it's federal funding...
> ACORN support voter fraud. That's all that matters. ACORN is a criminal organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a prime example of stupidity found within the Tea Party, the neocon punditry, and the various off shoots and variations of such:
> 
> Once all the lies about Acorn have been disproven, they sit back on their brains and say, "well, they lost their funding....it doesn't matter why."
> 
> Okay, one more time for the cheap seats:  Acorn had a case of internal embezzlement that they didn't initially report to the Feds.   When a whistle blower called in the Feds, it was revealed that the man responsible was canned, and the money returned by his brother...an ACORN exec that was demoted.
> 
> For this , in my humble opinion, Acorn should have been shut down and revamped under Federal watch dogs.  But instead, Congress was watching the polls, and decided to wash it hands of the deal.
> 
> 
> All the other BS about Acorn was just that, Fox News rehashed BS that was NOT proved out by the FBI.
> 
> 
> Now, that being said, let's see what turns out in Wisconsin?
> 
> But, that wasn't the iss
Click to expand...

Answer the following question...If ACORN is as pure as the driven snow as you say, then why did the federal government pull ACORN's funding.

ACORN never had to worry about detractors from the Left. One thing you libs get credit for is you stick together even when you're caught red handed.
Look, your opinion means nothing. 
It is fact that liberals have but one goal. That is the acquistion and retention of political power. Everything liberals do revolves around politics.
Who gives a crap about one state.
When the dems lose seats in Noveember, there will be tons of investigations and charges of voter fraud. 
Have a wonderful evening...
If ya know what I mean.


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's actually funny is you coming to the defense of something you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, sweety....just because you say so doesn't make it real.  As the chronology of the posts shows, your blatantly willful ignorance on subjects is apalling.....worst, you continually site outdated and disproved neocon talking points as "proof" of your assertions.
> 
> So one joker tells an FBI agent that ACORN was working for the Dem Party directly.  Fine....WHERE'S THE PROOF?!!?
> 
> 
> *B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution*
> 
> B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution
> 
> *Daily Caller blames Obama for investigation Bush's FBI decided not to conduct*
> 
> Daily Caller *blames Obama for investigation Bush's FBI decided not to conduct | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still insist on defending something you know nothing about. You need to do your research. It's amusing how you keep making yourself look more and more foolish.
Click to expand...


And there you have it, folks.....I can produce documented facts to support what I assert and to prove others wrong when needed. SuMar provides outdated information and then avoids any further discussion when it's pointed out how outdated and wrong her support information is.  Someone needs to clue SuMar in that her repeated accusations alone are NOT a substitute for an actual honest exchange based on ALL the information.


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> if these allegations are true, it gets one wondering if similar actions are not being planned in other states:
> 
> 
> *state republicans, tea party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says *
> 
> 
> _one wisconsin now, a liberal advocacy group in madison, said monday it uncovered a conspiracy by conservative parties in the state to suppress minority and college student turnout during the nov. 2 general election.
> 
> The group says they have recordings of a leader of the tea party movement laying out plans to reduce the number of traditionally democratic voters who can cast ballots on nov. 2. Tea party groups, the republican party of wisconsin and americans for prosperity-wisconsin are allegedly working together on a "voter caging" effort.
> 
> The non-partisan brennan center for justice outlines the process of voter caging:
> 
> Voter caging is the practice of sending mail to addresses on the voter rolls, compiling a list of the mail that is returned undelivered, and using that list to purge or challenge voters registrations on the grounds that the voters on the list do not legally reside at their registered addresses. Supporters of voter caging defend the practice as a means of preventing votes cast by ineligible voters. Voter caging, however, is notoriously unreliable. If it is treated (unjustifiably) as the sole basis for determining that a voter is ineligible or does not live at the address at which he or she registered, it can lead to the unwarranted purge or challenge of eligible voters. moreover, the practice has often been targeted at minority voters, making the effects even more pernicious. [brennan center, a guide to voter caging, 6/29/07]
> one wisconsin now said monday it obtained an audio recording it has verified as authentic from a june 16, 2010 meeting between the leaders of the states tea party movement, led by tim dake, head of the grandsons of liberty. Dake serves as a regular spokesperson for wisconsins tea party organizations and is widely viewed as the movements wisconsin leader. The full audio, available at one wisconsin nows voter protection website, save wisconsin's vote 2010, details the plans._
> 
> racine post: State republicans, tea party groups planning 'voter suppression' during fall elections, liberal group says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow those conservative folk are akin to terrorist we best be doing something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should just sit back and watch the liberals run amok.
Click to expand...


Actually, SuMar should offer her services as a consultant to all the GOP candidates in the upcoming elections....that way we can ENSURE the neocon driven GOP will NOT regain it's former power und the Shurb.  (Yes, I shouldn't have said that....but it was just too damned easy  and SuMar is just such a preposterous figure I couldn't resist).


----------



## SuMar

taichiliberal said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up, sweety....just because you say so doesn't make it real.  As the chronology of the posts shows, your blatantly willful ignorance on subjects is apalling.....worst, you continually site outdated and disproved neocon talking points as "proof" of your assertions.
> 
> So one joker tells an FBI agent that ACORN was working for the Dem Party directly.  Fine....WHERE'S THE PROOF?!!?
> 
> 
> *B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution*
> 
> B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution
> 
> *Daily Caller blames Obama for investigation Bush's FBI decided not to conduct*
> 
> Daily Caller *blames Obama for investigation Bush's FBI decided not to conduct | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still insist on defending something you know nothing about. You need to do your research. It's amusing how you keep making yourself look more and more foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there you have it, folks.....I can produce documented facts to support what I assert and to prove others wrong when needed. SuMar provides outdated information and then avoids any further discussion when it's pointed out how outdated and wrong her support information is.  Someone needs to clue SuMar in that her repeated accusations alone are NOT a substitute for an actual honest exchange based on ALL the information.
Click to expand...




Actually, try and produce documents from a credible source.


----------



## taichiliberal

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thru all the bullshit defense of ACORN, the bottom line is the group have lost it's federal funding...
> ACORN support voter fraud. That's all that matters. ACORN is a criminal organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a prime example of stupidity found within the Tea Party, the neocon punditry, and the various off shoots and variations of such:
> 
> Once all the lies about Acorn have been disproven, they sit back on their brains and say, "well, they lost their funding....it doesn't matter why."
> 
> Okay, one more time for the cheap seats:  Acorn had a case of internal embezzlement that they didn't initially report to the Feds.   When a whistle blower called in the Feds, it was revealed that the man responsible was canned, and the money returned by his brother...an ACORN exec that was demoted.
> 
> For this , in my humble opinion, Acorn should have been shut down and revamped under Federal watch dogs.  But instead, Congress was watching the polls, and decided to wash it hands of the deal.
> 
> 
> All the other BS about Acorn was just that, Fox News rehashed BS that was NOT proved out by the FBI.
> 
> 
> Now, that being said, let's see what turns out in Wisconsin?
> 
> But, that wasn't the iss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the following question...If ACORN is as pure as the driven snow as you say, then why did the federal government pull ACORN's funding.
> 
> 
> READ WHAT I WROTE, GENIUS!   I answer your question in the previous post.....If you don't comprehend it, get someone to explain it to you.
> 
> ACORN never had to worry about detractors from the Left. One thing you libs get credit for is you stick together even when you're caught red handed.
> Look, your opinion means nothing.
> It is fact that liberals have but one goal. That is the acquistion and retention of political power. Everything liberals do revolves around politics.
> Who gives a crap about one state.
> When the dems lose seats in Noveember, there will be tons of investigations and charges of voter fraud.
> Have a wonderful evening...
> If ya know what I mean.
Click to expand...



Evidently, thereisnobrainworking for thereisnospoon.  Not only does IGNORE what I wrote, but he just blathers on with a tired rehash of his collective neocon mantras lifted from Beck and Levin.

And of course, he has NOTHING OF WORTH to comment on regarding the Tea Party/GOP shennanigans in Wisconsin...he's all denial but no substance, much like his spoon.


----------



## SuMar

> *a group called One Wisconsin Now is claiming  to have uncover a massive scheme to disenfranchise voters in Wisconsin this November. Further, they are alleging that participants in the conspiracy include the Wisconsin GOP and local Tea Party organizations.*




The key word is alleging. Nothing has been proven.


----------



## JakeStarkey

SuMar said:


> *a group called One Wisconsin Now is claiming  to have uncover a massive scheme to disenfranchise voters in Wisconsin this November. Further, they are alleging that participants in the conspiracy include the Wisconsin GOP and local Tea Party organizations.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is alleging. Nothing has been proven.
Click to expand...


Doesn't have to be at this stage.  What is important remains that eyeballs are focused on cheating by the Tea Party, and eyeballs should be focused on the Dems and the Pubs for the same thing.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Obviously the Tea Party is trying to steal the election by depriving dead people of their right to vote.

Will the Dead Vote November 2?

Tea Partiers are so hateful they even practice discrimination against those who can't defend themselves!


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a group called One Wisconsin Now is claiming  to have uncover a massive scheme to disenfranchise voters in Wisconsin this November. Further, they are alleging that participants in the conspiracy include the Wisconsin GOP and local Tea Party organizations.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is alleging. Nothing has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be at this stage.  What is important remains that eyeballs are focused on cheating by the Tea Party, and eyeballs should be focused on the Dems and the Pubs for the same thing.
Click to expand...

another lie

the source of the cheating are your allies in the DNC


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still insist on defending something you know nothing about. You need to do your research. It's amusing how you keep making yourself look more and more foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it, folks.....I can produce documented facts to support what I assert and to prove others wrong when needed. SuMar provides outdated information and then avoids any further discussion when it's pointed out how outdated and wrong her support information is.  Someone needs to clue SuMar in that her repeated accusations alone are NOT a substitute for an actual honest exchange based on ALL the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, try and produce documents from a credible source.
Click to expand...


And please enlighten us all as to what sources I've linked are NOT credible....and what do YOU consider a "credible" source?  

Grow up, sweet cheeks....so far I've taken apart what YOU'VE sourced, pointing out how outdated and subsequently WRONG your assertions are. Mind you, I didn't say your sources were not credible....I just analyzed and reviewed what YOU provided and showed it's flaws.  If you can't deal with that, then you're pretty pathetic.


----------



## taichiliberal

SuMar said:


> *a group called One Wisconsin Now is claiming  to have uncover a massive scheme to disenfranchise voters in Wisconsin this November. Further, they are alleging that participants in the conspiracy include the Wisconsin GOP and local Tea Party organizations.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is alleging. Nothing has been proven.
Click to expand...


No shit, sherlock......If you had bothered to READ my original post, you'll note that I stated that IF the allegations prove out, then it'll be interesting if the MSM will give it adequate coverage.   

I provided an update which refers to e-mails.....the case will hinge on whether those e-mails are admissible evidence and if so, whether they are valid.

ALL criminal investigations begin as "alleged" crimes, genius.  The mounting circumstantial evidence determines if an investigation, charges and a trial are in order.

What's pissing you off is the FACT that the GOP has a HISTORY of this sort of thing, which does not bode well for the Wisconsin Tea Party and the GOP.


----------



## Revere

Russ Feingold is going to lose by double digits.


----------



## taichiliberal

JakeStarkey said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a group called One Wisconsin Now is claiming  to have uncover a massive scheme to disenfranchise voters in Wisconsin this November. Further, they are alleging that participants in the conspiracy include the Wisconsin GOP and local Tea Party organizations.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is alleging. Nothing has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be at this stage.  What is important remains that eyeballs are focused on cheating by the Tea Party, and eyeballs should be focused on the Dems and the Pubs for the same thing.
Click to expand...


No, eyeballs are focused on what comes to light.  The Dem Party and any of it's supporters have been given a public drubbing by the opposition in the MSM since 2008.....whether the accusations/allegations were true or not.

So now, you have the spotlight on the Tea baggers and the local GOP...see what I told SurMar about this

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2819904-post249.html


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> Russ Feingold is going to lose by double digits.



If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!


----------



## Revere

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Feingold is going to lose by double digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
Click to expand...


A Constitutional Conservative.


----------



## taichiliberal

Flagwavrusa said:


> Obviously the Tea Party is trying to steal the election by depriving dead people of their right to vote.
> 
> Will the Dead Vote November 2?
> 
> Tea Partiers are so hateful they even practice discrimination against those who can't defend themselves!



Too date...neither Karl Rove, the Koch Brothers, Murdoch, Kristol, the World Net Daily, NewsMax, Levin, Crowley, etc. can produce documented FACT that ACORN go fake voters registered in any state, and those fake votes were cast for Democrats.

To date, NO ONE CAN REFUTE OR DISPROVE THE GOP HISTORY OF VOTER CAGING...as I've documented on this thread.

Improving the voter rolls of every state is a noble cause......doing it under the false premise that it's because of Dem voter fraud is just plain propaganda.


----------



## Revere

taichiliberal said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the Tea Party is trying to steal the election by depriving dead people of their right to vote.
> 
> Will the Dead Vote November 2?
> 
> Tea Partiers are so hateful they even practice discrimination against those who can't defend themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too date...neither Karl Rove, the Koch Brothers, Murdoch, Kristol, the World Net Daily, NewsMax, Levin, Crowley, etc. can produce documented FACT that ACORN go fake voters registered in any state, and those fake votes were cast for Democrats.
> 
> To date, NO ONE CAN REFUTE OR DISPROVE THE GOP HISTORY OF VOTER CAGING...as I've documented on this thread.
> 
> Improving the voter rolls of every state is a noble cause......doing it under the false premise that it's because of Dem voter fraud is just plain propaganda.
Click to expand...


Won't matter when some of these Marxists get beat by double digits.


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Feingold is going to lose by double digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Constitutional Conservative.
Click to expand...


Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?

And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:

Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable


Or this:

*Wednesday, September 29, 2010
WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *

AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse

But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?


----------



## Revere

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Constitutional Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?
> 
> And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:
> 
> Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *Wednesday, September 29, 2010
> WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *
> 
> AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse
> 
> But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?
Click to expand...


Corporations don't have rights?  You mean you can walk into an Apple store and scoop up as many iPods as you want, because corporations have no private property rights?

Do i surrender my free speech rights when I affiliate with a corporation, but not a union?


----------



## DiveCon

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Constitutional Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?
> 
> And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:
> 
> Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *Wednesday, September 29, 2010
> WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *
> 
> AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse
> 
> But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corporations don't have rights?  You mean you can walk into an Apple store and scoop up as many iPods as you want, because corporations have no private property rights?
> 
> Do i surrender my free speech rights when I affiliate with a corporation, but not a union?
Click to expand...

look at his biased sources
"thinkprogress"
LOL


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the Tea Party is trying to steal the election by depriving dead people of their right to vote.
> 
> Will the Dead Vote November 2?
> 
> Tea Partiers are so hateful they even practice discrimination against those who can't defend themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too date...neither Karl Rove, the Koch Brothers, Murdoch, Kristol, the World Net Daily, NewsMax, Levin, Crowley, etc. can produce documented FACT that ACORN go fake voters registered in any state, and those fake votes were cast for Democrats.
> 
> To date, NO ONE CAN REFUTE OR DISPROVE THE GOP HISTORY OF VOTER CAGING...as I've documented on this thread.
> 
> Improving the voter rolls of every state is a noble cause......doing it under the false premise that it's because of Dem voter fraud is just plain propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Won't matter when some of these Marxists get beat by double digits.
Click to expand...


In my lifetime, I have yet to recall a bonafide "marxist" candidate for President.....much less an "elected" marxist President in the history of the United States.

Is there a Marxist party still viable in America?  Do they have any Congressional representation?   If not, then I haven't a clue as to what you're on about.


----------



## Revere

Nobody is more surprised than me to see Feingold staring death in the face.  He's one of the least polarizing liberals out there and he fools the cheeseheads year in and year out.  

But he's one of Obamas capos on the American march toward serfdom, and he has to go.


----------



## Revere

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too date...neither Karl Rove, the Koch Brothers, Murdoch, Kristol, the World Net Daily, NewsMax, Levin, Crowley, etc. can produce documented FACT that ACORN go fake voters registered in any state, and those fake votes were cast for Democrats.
> 
> To date, NO ONE CAN REFUTE OR DISPROVE THE GOP HISTORY OF VOTER CAGING...as I've documented on this thread.
> 
> Improving the voter rolls of every state is a noble cause......doing it under the false premise that it's because of Dem voter fraud is just plain propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't matter when some of these Marxists get beat by double digits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my lifetime, I have yet to recall a bonafide "marxist" candidate for President.....much less an "elected" marxist President in the history of the United States.
> 
> Is there a Marxist party still viable in America?  Do they have any Congressional representation?   If not, then I haven't a clue as to what you're on about.
Click to expand...


Obama is a Marxist.  Get over it.  There is no American industry he does not believe should exist, except under the thumb of, and at the pleasure of government, and has no use for free enterprise.


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Constitutional Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?
> 
> And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:
> 
> Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *Wednesday, September 29, 2010
> WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *
> 
> AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse
> 
> But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corporations don't have rights?  You mean you can walk into an Apple store and scoop up as many iPods as you want, because corporations have no private property rights?
> 
> Do i surrender my free speech rights when I affiliate with a corporation, but not a union?
Click to expand...


Pay attention:  I talking about corporations AND unions being treated as a living, viable human citizen in America as a political party donator.  See, until the recent Shrub appointed SCOTUS ruling in the Citizens United case, it has been a historical precedent in US history to PROTECT the American citizenry from dominance by corporations or unions...and the key place to do that is in financial support of political parties.  I strongly suggest you bone up on the Citizens United Case to know what I'm talking about, because obviously you're confusing the issue with the rights and protections afforded businesses.


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't matter when some of these Marxists get beat by double digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my lifetime, I have yet to recall a bonafide "marxist" candidate for President.....much less an "elected" marxist President in the history of the United States.
> 
> Is there a Marxist party still viable in America?  Do they have any Congressional representation?   If not, then I haven't a clue as to what you're on about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a Marxist.  Get over it.  There is no American industry he does not believe should exist, except under the thumb of, and at the pleasure of government, and has no use for free enterprise.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, you make a LOT of accusations and allegations......any logical or FACT based evidence to support them, or are you just parroting tea bagger/neocon/birther rhetoric?

I can't get over willfull ignorance that you appear to be displaying with such statements, which is why demand you to prove what you say...Paul Revere would want no less of those who invoke his name.


----------



## Revere

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?
> 
> And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:
> 
> Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *Wednesday, September 29, 2010
> WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *
> 
> AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse
> 
> But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations don't have rights?  You mean you can walk into an Apple store and scoop up as many iPods as you want, because corporations have no private property rights?
> 
> Do i surrender my free speech rights when I affiliate with a corporation, but not a union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention:  I talking about corporations AND unions being treated as a living, viable human citizen in America as a political party donator.  See, until the recent Shrub appointed SCOTUS ruling in the Citizens United case, it has been a historical precedent in US history to PROTECT the American citizenry from dominance by corporations or unions...and the key place to do that is in financial support of political parties.  I strongly suggest you bone up on the Citizens United Case to know what I'm talking about, because obviously you're confusing the issue with the rights and protections afforded businesses.
Click to expand...


Constitutional protections only apply to individuals?

I know the Citizens United Case.  

Free speech is not at the pleasure of FEC bureaucrats.


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> Nobody is more surprised than me to see Feingold staring death in the face.  He's one of the least polarizing liberals out there and he fools the cheeseheads year in and year out.
> 
> But he's one of Obamas capos on the American march toward serfdom, and he has to go.



I notice you avoided the points I made about your boy Ron

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2820050-post257.html

As I said, Feingold has his faults, but going from bad to worse isn't the answer.


----------



## Revere

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is more surprised than me to see Feingold staring death in the face.  He's one of the least polarizing liberals out there and he fools the cheeseheads year in and year out.
> 
> But he's one of Obamas capos on the American march toward serfdom, and he has to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you avoided the points I made about your boy Ron
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2820050-post257.html
> 
> As I said, Feingold has his faults, but going from bad to worse isn't the answer.
Click to expand...


Johnson would not vote for anything Feingold would.

That's from bad to very good, in my book.

Wake me up when Johnson votes for a law to put me in prison if I don't buy the right kind of health insurance, and go bash Catholics someplace else.


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations don't have rights?  You mean you can walk into an Apple store and scoop up as many iPods as you want, because corporations have no private property rights?
> 
> Do i surrender my free speech rights when I affiliate with a corporation, but not a union?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention:  I talking about corporations AND unions being treated as a living, viable human citizen in America as a political party donator.  See, until the recent Shrub appointed SCOTUS ruling in the Citizens United case, it has been a historical precedent in US history to PROTECT the American citizenry from dominance by corporations or unions...and the key place to do that is in financial support of political parties.  I strongly suggest you bone up on the Citizens United Case to know what I'm talking about, because obviously you're confusing the issue with the rights and protections afforded businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constitutional protections only apply to individuals?
> 
> I know the Citizens United Case.
> 
> Free speech is not at the pleasure of FEC bureaucrats.
Click to expand...


Corporations were afforded the protestions of all businesses under the Constitution...always have.  What they DID NOT have until the Citizens United Case was the ability to take their profits and directly funnel them anonymously into political campaigns.  And guess what?  Foreign corporations are now allowed to do so also!  So much for all the past wailing about the Chinese and Al Gore.

See, we use to have a system that protected individual citizens from dominance of the corporation on most aspects....but that has been taken away in what we see in a political campaign now, as the corporation or union can out spend an opponent political party with DEEP pockets of money provided by workers and investors WHO MAY NOT share the political viewpoints of the BOT and the CEO who make those anonymous donations.

One step closer to fascism, my friend.


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is more surprised than me to see Feingold staring death in the face.  He's one of the least polarizing liberals out there and he fools the cheeseheads year in and year out.
> 
> But he's one of Obamas capos on the American march toward serfdom, and he has to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you avoided the points I made about your boy Ron
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2820050-post257.html
> 
> As I said, Feingold has his faults, but going from bad to worse isn't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnson would not vote for anything Feingold would.
> 
> That's from bad to very good, in my book.
> 
> Wake me up when Johnson votes for a law to put me in prison if I don't buy the right kind of health insurance, and go bash Catholics someplace else.
Click to expand...


You need to wake up, because there is NO LAW in the Health Reform bill that will incarcerate you for not having health insurance.  If you can produce the paragraph that states such, please do.  If not, spare me your trying to pass off your supposition and conjecture as fact.

And if you're comfortable with a shill for an organization that protects child abusers, that's your problem, and your welcome to Johnson.


----------



## Revere

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you avoided the points I made about your boy Ron
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2820050-post257.html
> 
> As I said, Feingold has his faults, but going from bad to worse isn't the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson would not vote for anything Feingold would.
> 
> That's from bad to very good, in my book.
> 
> Wake me up when Johnson votes for a law to put me in prison if I don't buy the right kind of health insurance, and go bash Catholics someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to wake up, because there is NO LAW in the Health Reform bill that will incarcerate you for not having health insurance.  If you can produce the paragraph that states such, please do.  If not, spare me your trying to pass off your supposition and conjecture as fact.
> 
> And if you're comfortable with a shill for an organization that protects child abusers, that's your problem, and your welcome to Johnson.
Click to expand...


Those penalties are administered through the tax code, or the IRS, which does impose jail time.

And you want people to be penalized for not buying health care, so get out of town.

What the hell are you going to do when your world comes crashing down the morning of November 3rd?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Revere said:


> Obama is a Marxist.  Get over it.  There is no American industry he does not believe should exist, except under the thumb of, and at the pleasure of government, and has no use for free enterprise.



You just revealed your stupidity and colossal ignorance, revere.  Please stay on the Board, because at least you will be good for grins and chuckles.  How funny.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Revere said:


> Wake me up when Johnson votes for a law to put me in prison if I don't buy the right kind of health insurance, and go bash Catholics someplace else.



 This is even better entertainment than I hoped.  What a loon.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Revere said:


> Those penalties are administered through the tax code, or the IRS, which does impose jail time.
> 
> And you want people to be penalized for not buying health care, so get out of town.
> 
> What the hell are you going to do when your world comes crashing down the morning of November 3rd?



Now you are demonstrating you are a born liar.  What a hoot! 

Once again a believer demonstrates that libertarianism is the stronghold of the weak minded.


----------



## thereisnospoon

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Constitutional Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?
> 
> And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:
> 
> Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *Wednesday, September 29, 2010
> WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *
> 
> AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse
> 
> But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?
Click to expand...

Hye eee chee. When you quote think progress you leave no doubt as to your credibility vacuum.
Look, face facts. You libs had your chance to run the federal government. You blew it. You're over. We have had enough of your socialist agenda. You have damaged the country and jeopadized our economic well being. We're kicking you out( of Washington). 
You go ahead and keep posting. You're the nutty neighbor that sits on their front porch and screams at people who walk by. 
Think progress.....Please.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those penalties are administered through the tax code, or the IRS, which does impose jail time.
> 
> And you want people to be penalized for not buying health care, so get out of town.
> 
> What the hell are you going to do when your world comes crashing down the morning of November 3rd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are demonstrating you are a born liar.  What a hoot!
> 
> Once again a believer demonstrates that libertarianism is the stronghold of the weak minded.
Click to expand...

how ironic


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Feingold is going to lose by double digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
Click to expand...


So says the Liberal.


----------



## DiveCon

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Feingold is going to lose by double digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the Liberal.
Click to expand...

this kid is as clueless as rdean


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this kid is as clueless as rdean
Click to expand...


I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> this kid is as clueless as rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't think that was possible.
Click to expand...

it is hard to believe


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson would not vote for anything Feingold would.
> 
> That's from bad to very good, in my book.
> 
> Wake me up when Johnson votes for a law to put me in prison if I don't buy the right kind of health insurance, and go bash Catholics someplace else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to wake up, because there is NO LAW in the Health Reform bill that will incarcerate you for not having health insurance.  If you can produce the paragraph that states such, please do.  If not, spare me your trying to pass off your supposition and conjecture as fact.
> 
> And if you're comfortable with a shill for an organization that protects child abusers, that's your problem, and your welcome to Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those penalties are administered through the tax code, or the IRS, which does impose jail time.
> 
> And you want people to be penalized for not buying health care, so get out of town.
> 
> What the hell are you going to do when your world comes crashing down the morning of November 3rd?
Click to expand...


YOU made a declarative statement that one would be JAILED for not having health insurance under Obama's health care reform bill.  I asked for you to provided PROOF of your statement by quoting the paragraph of the bill that states just that.

YOU COULDN'T DO IT.

But instead of having the maturity and honesty to admit such, you just continue with yet another generalized statement....but as the say the devil is in the details


Health Care Reform Bill Summary: A Look At What's in the Bill - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

Seems YOU want uninsured people to just drop dead, because folk of your mindset wail like banshee's at the thought of uninsured people using the local emergency room as a hospital.  You can't have it both ways, bunky.


AND YOU STILL HAVEN'T RESPONDED TO OR ACKNOWLEDGED THE FACT OF JOHNSONS DEFENSE OF AN ORGANIZATON ACCUSED OF PROTECTING CHILD ABUSERS.

Paul Revere is spinning in his grave by the use of his good name to parrot neocon platitudes.


----------



## taichiliberal

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Constitutional Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?
> 
> And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:
> 
> Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *Wednesday, September 29, 2010
> WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *
> 
> AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse
> 
> But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hye eee chee. When you quote think progress you leave no doubt as to your credibility vacuum.
> Look, face facts. You libs had your chance to run the federal government. You blew it. You're over. We have had enough of your socialist agenda. You have damaged the country and jeopadized our economic well being. We're kicking you out( of Washington).
> You go ahead and keep posting. You're the nutty neighbor that sits on their front porch and screams at people who walk by.
> Think progress.....Please.
Click to expand...


Hey chuckles, I notice you couldn't logically or factually disprove or refute the CONTENT of the Think Progress link, much less the other link to the blogger.  Like a typical neocon parrot, you can't think for yourself....so when information comes along that disproves your handed down talking points, you just avoid an actual honest discussion and just slander the source.....so much more to pity you.


The rest of your response is just the typical neocon bullhorn....let me know when you stop being an intellectual coward.


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Feingold is going to lose by double digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, look at what will replace him!   Talk about jumping from the frying pan into the fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the Liberal.
Click to expand...


No, so says the FACTS!   http://www.usmessageboard.com/2820032-post256.html

But hey, if you're comfortable with a joker who defends organizations that shield kid touchers, that's your business.


----------



## taichiliberal

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> this kid is as clueless as rdean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't think that was possible.
Click to expand...


The first 3 words of your response says it all.  Enjoy your squawk fest with the rest of the intellectually bankrupt neocon parrots.


----------



## DiveCon

taichiliberal said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this kid is as clueless as rdean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first 3 words of your response says it all.  Enjoy your squawk fest with the rest of the intellectually bankrupt neocon parrots.
Click to expand...

wow, this punk kid thinks he is an intellectual


----------



## thereisnospoon

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So perhaps either he or you can tell me where in the Constitution it states that corporations are individual entities like people?  And maybe all you "Constitutional Conservatives" are all happy as clams in beer now that corporations (along with unions) ....domestic and foreign" can donate ANONYMOUSLY to various political party fund raising groups?
> 
> And while you're chewing on that, maybe you can explain this:
> 
> Think Progress  Ron Johnson Opposed Child Abuse Legislation Because It Would Hold Businesses Accountable
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> *Wednesday, September 29, 2010
> WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse *
> 
> AMERICAblog News: WI GOPer Ron Johnson was on Finance Council of Diocese being sued over child sex abuse
> 
> But hey, if this latest GOP voter caging stuff turns out to be true, old Russ is a shoe in, and all those questions will just melt away, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hye eee chee. When you quote think progress you leave no doubt as to your credibility vacuum.
> Look, face facts. You libs had your chance to run the federal government. You blew it. You're over. We have had enough of your socialist agenda. You have damaged the country and jeopadized our economic well being. We're kicking you out( of Washington).
> You go ahead and keep posting. You're the nutty neighbor that sits on their front porch and screams at people who walk by.
> Think progress.....Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey chuckles, I notice you couldn't logically or factually disprove or refute the CONTENT of the Think Progress link, much less the other link to the blogger.  Like a typical neocon parrot, you can't think for yourself....so when information comes along that disproves your handed down talking points, you just avoid an actual honest discussion and just slander the source.....so much more to pity you.
> 
> 
> The rest of your response is just the typical neocon bullhorn....let me know when you stop being an intellectual coward.
Click to expand...

I wasn't commenting on content, I was simply pointing out that I find you annoying, yet entertaining. 
You go out of your way to "scream" at people who dare disagree with your point of view
You don't discuss. You filibuster. 
Don't sit there thinking you are pure as a new snowfall. Do you ever read what you post?
Think progress is a liberal blog, not a news organization.


----------



## elvis

taichiliberal said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this kid is as clueless as rdean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first 3 words of your response says it all.  Enjoy your squawk fest with the rest of the intellectually bankrupt neocon parrots.
Click to expand...


I'm not a neocon so go fuck yourself, asswipe.


----------



## taichiliberal

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hye eee chee. When you quote think progress you leave no doubt as to your credibility vacuum.
> Look, face facts. You libs had your chance to run the federal government. You blew it. You're over. We have had enough of your socialist agenda. You have damaged the country and jeopadized our economic well being. We're kicking you out( of Washington).
> You go ahead and keep posting. You're the nutty neighbor that sits on their front porch and screams at people who walk by.
> Think progress.....Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey chuckles, I notice you couldn't logically or factually disprove or refute the CONTENT of the Think Progress link, much less the other link to the blogger.  Like a typical neocon parrot, you can't think for yourself....so when information comes along that disproves your handed down talking points, you just avoid an actual honest discussion and just slander the source.....so much more to pity you.
> 
> 
> The rest of your response is just the typical neocon bullhorn....let me know when you stop being an intellectual coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't commenting on content, I was simply pointing out that I find you annoying, yet entertaining.
> You go out of your way to "scream" at people who dare disagree with your point of view
> You don't discuss. You filibuster.
> Don't sit there thinking you are pure as a new snowfall. Do you ever read what you post?
> Think progress is a liberal blog, not a news organization.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, but can you PROVE what is presented on Think Progress is wrong?  THAT is question, because they are using valid news organization sources and PRESS RELEASED quotes and information. Dismissing something out of hand because you don't like the politics is the last refuge of an intellectually bankrupt wonk.


And there lies the typical dishonesty of one of our resident neocon parrots.  He cannot logically or factually disprove or refute the statements I make or the source material I use to support and document with.....so instead he just repeatedly blows a lot of smoke and accusations....because as the chronology of the posts shows he is incapable of an honest debate on the facts and material presented when he feels his beliefs are threatened.

I leave this lying clown to spew the next round of lies, dodges and repetitions of the same in various forms.


----------



## taichiliberal

elvis said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 3 words of your response says it all.  Enjoy your squawk fest with the rest of the intellectually bankrupt neocon parrots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a neocon so go fuck yourself, asswipe.
Click to expand...


Oh wow!  The big intellectual gun is here!  Can I stand the strain of such a blistering retort?!??


----------



## Revere




----------



## JakeStarkey

GTF continues to get his ass handed to him.


----------



## taichiliberal

Revere said:


>



  Your point?


----------

